# Internetbetrug auf Quoka.de



## GizmosGatty (15 Januar 2014)

*

Internetbetrug auf Quoka.de*

Datum 13. 01.2014

Käufer: *Lillian Royce* (anscheinend ein Oma aus Italia die ihre Enkel die in Spania lebt etwas gutes tun möchte und ein teuer DJ Workstation kaufen möchte)

Angegebene E-Mail des Käufer: *[email protected]*

Verkauf über: quoka.de

Geschickt an: *Matt Lauman, Calle Iguazu´, 3 Alcorcon, bloque 9, piso 3, puerta 2, 28922 Spania*

Ich bin reingefallen. Lange Jahren verkaufe ich über verschiedene Portals: Ebay kleinanzeigen, EBAY, Quoka, meinstadt, kalaydo, etc... und nie ein problem gehabt bis diese "mensch" in mein leben kamm.

Ihre geschichte war so glaubwürdig und der Bank Info auch. Ich habe ein Mail von der Bank bekommen:  "*Welcome To Banco Di Desio e della Brianza* (Online Banking Service)" Das Geld würde in eine warte schleife bleiben bis sie der Sendungsnummer das Paket bekommen habe und dan würden sie das Geld überweisen.

Ich war etwas suspekt und habe geschaut ob diese Bank existiert. Und doch, es gibt es, und ich wie die blöde schickt das Paket und die Sendungsnummer an der Bank zuruck und was ist passiert - da kommt kein Geld. Ich habe der Bank angeschrieben und die haben gesagt die brauchen noch 12 Stunden die Überweisung zu machen. Ich melde mich nach 14 Stunden, die Sagen ich muss eine weiterer 72 Stunden warten wegen komplikationen ihre online banking system. Ich bin in den moment zu Polizei gegangen und habe eine Anzeige gestartet.

Es war empfohlen bei der Polizei erstmal zu versuchen die Paket seine Lieferung zu verhindern. DHL war nicht hilfreich in diesen sinn. So bald ein Paket Ausland geht, können sie nicht mehr die Paket zuruckweisen. m Internet hat man gesehen das die Paket noch nicht geliefert würde. Der Polizist sucht der Spanischepostdienst aus und meldet sich bei den. Und so sind wir jetzt geblieben. Wir warten zu schauen ob die Spanischepostdienst was taucht oder nicht. Die Anzeige gegen quasi "unbekannt", da den Bertrüger sicherlich ein fake name und fake E-mail gegeben hat, wird sicherlich nicht erfolg haben.

Mindestens habt ihr jetzt dieses Info und werden hoffentlich nicht auch zo rein fallen wie mir.


----------



## Xxnancyxx (28 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Genau das selbe macht die unter den Deckname bekannte *Yasemin Aslan* aus Italien. Ich wäre fast darauf reingefallen habe aber im letzten Moment die Bank angerufen da mir die e-Mail von der Bank suspekt vorkam. Die heißt Mediobanca und handelt angeblich mit dem selben System erst sendungsnummer/Quittung von der post dann bekommt man sein Geld überwiesen von der Bank. Die Adresse dieser Dame:

Name: *Yasemin Aslan*
Adresse: Via BOLOGNETTA 80 
Postleitzahl: 00132 
Ort: ROME LAND: ITALIEN

Also ACHTUNG Betrüger am Werk immer erst Geld dann Lieferung!


----------



## mesomer (15 März 2014)

Vielen Dank für diesen tollen und hilfreichen Thread! Hätte auch fast schlechte Erfahrung gemacht!

Bei mir war es die Email Adresse [email protected]
Name war dann plötzlich Peter Lauman.
Adresse: calle Iguazu 3, bloque 9, piso 3, Puerta 2, Alcorcón

Das ist gerade aktuell, bin gespannt, wie es weiterläuft  Natürlich werde ich NICHTS nach Spanien schicken 

Danke für die Eröffnung dieses Threads!

P.S.: Hast Du quoka schon von dem Vorfall unterrichtet?


----------



## Willnurinformieren (24 März 2014)

Habe grade ein anderes Phänomen,
habe Reifen in Quoka inseriert und eine Stephanie Lamberti antwortet in gebrochenen deutsch ob das der letzte Preis wäre. Über den Preis per E- Mail geeinigt. Dann kam eine Mail dass die Reifen mit "goahead" was immer dies auch sein soll, abgeholt werden und sie würde einen Scheck schicken.
Scheck kam aus England an aber mit dem Faktor 10 zu hoch ausgestellt. Wollte den Scheck zurückschicken habe aber erklärt bekommen, dass übrige Geld sei für mich.... 
Habe jetzt nochmal geantwortet und mitgeteilt, dass ich den Scheck nicht einlösen werde und ich die Reifen nicht mehr verkaufe.
Mal sehen was jetzt passiert 
Die Polizei kann übrigens nix machen da ich nicht geschädigt bin

Willnurinformieren


----------



## raundsi (24 März 2014)

> Habe jetzt nochmal geantwortet und mitgeteilt, dass ich den Scheck nicht einlösen werde und ich die Reifen nicht mehr verkaufe.


Gut so. Der Scheck ist garantiert gefälscht bzw. mit geklauten Daten ausgefüllt - man soll erst mal die Gutschrift auf dem Konto sehen und die Ware verschicken, der eigentliche  Kontoinhaber wird dann irgendwann eine Rücklastschrift veranlassen.


----------



## Hippo (24 März 2014)

Kontoinhaber veranlaßt da gar nix.
Die deutsche Bank schreibt den Scheck erstmal gut, der Laie denkt "Super, Kohle da, jetzt isse mir"
Dann geht der Scheck zur bezogenen Bank, die stellt fest "Schüttelscheck" und rückt kein Geld raus.
Was macht die deutsche Bank? Logo - die holts vom Konto wieder runter und tut ganz bedauerlich :-(
Bei der Masche muß nicht mal ein Finanzagent mit im Spiel sein, in leichtgläubiges Opfer reicht in dem Fall


----------



## raundsi (24 März 2014)

... oder so, im Resultat das Gleiche


----------



## Hippo (24 März 2014)

Ne eben nicht ...
Wenn Du auf einen Scheckbetrug reingefallen bist hast Du definitiv die Arschkarte.
Bist Du auf eine Gaunerei reingefallen die über einen Finanzagenten gelaufen ist hast Du noch Chancen Deine Kohle wiederzusehen.
Entweder weil der FA schnarcht und das Geld noch auf dem Konto liegt und noch nicht per Western Union o.ä. weitergereicht wurde oder Du Dich eventuell bei dem FA schadlos halten kannst.


----------



## BenTigger (25 März 2014)

Oft wird auch darum gebeten, die eigentliche Summe der Ware abzuziehen und den Rest dann zurück zu überweisen. Man vertraut da ganz dem Partner, das er dies auch ausführt. Danach Ware weg und das überwiesene Geld auch. Doppelt beschissen.


----------



## schniknick (15 April 2014)

Hallo,

hatte gerade auch so eine Schw... hab mein Iphone eingestellt und prompt kamen 2 Anfragen aus Spanien... die haben ohne Murren den Betrag kazeptiert und wollten den versand bezhalen - mit dem einen hab ich dann gemailt und ausgehandelt dass er überweisen muss und ich dann das Handy lossende.. alles gutsoweit und dann als er meine Bankdaten hat und ich nochmal betont habe dass ich erst versende wenn das Geld da ist kam die Nachricht er braucht für die Bank die Sendungsnummer bevor die den Einzahlugnsschein freigeben... - damit ist wohl klar dass es Betrug ist, kann jetzt nur hoffen dass die mit meinem Bankdaten keinen Mist machen können!!!


----------



## BenTigger (15 April 2014)

Konto auf unberechtigte Abbuchungen beobachten und wenn sowas auftaucht, dann sofort von der Bank zurückbuchen lassen.


----------



## Katharina aus Hamburg (16 April 2014)

Das gleiche bekam ich auch seit gestern. Schön mit einer [email protected] / henderson elizabeth gemailt, das ich per Post doch bitte die DHL Versandkosten nach Spanien mitteilen möchte. Ohne murren wurde sogar der volle Preis aktzeptiert.

Nach langem hin und her, bin ja nicht ganz auf dem Kopf gefallen, konnte ich an Hand der Mail von der angeblichen Bank nachforschen und siehe da, eindeutig Betrug.
Meiner Bank werde ich mitteilen, das ggf. eine Abbuchung aus dem Ausland erfolgen könnte, das dies gleich von vorne herrein gesperrt wird.

Bitte passt auf euch und eure Sachen auf und verschickt es erst, wenn das Geld zu 100% auf der Bank gebucht wurde.

So sieht dann die gefälschte Bankmail aus:


----------



## Mariechen12 (15 Mai 2014)

Bei mir sind auch gleich 3 solche Mails eingegangen.
Habe sofort erkannt, dass es sich hier um Betrüger handelt.
Bei zwei habe ich das Spiel mitgespielt. Einmal Italien und einmal Spanien.

hier die Daten:

Dies ist die Adresse,
NAME, LARSON WILLIAMS
ADDRESS;VIA BOLOGNETTA 73, 
POST CODE: 00132, 
STATE:ROMA 
COUNTRY:ITALY

emailadresse: susann lineker <[email protected]>

von Spanien erwarte ich die daten noch. Sobald ich diese habe, bekommt ihr hier die info.


----------



## Chiquita (20 Mai 2014)

Hallo, habe kürzlich ein Fahrrad verkauft. Da meldete sich jemand für jemand, er sprach immer von seinem Klient, aus Irland. Wollte gleich meine Adresse und Bankdaten zum überweisen. Wollte vorher sonst nichts absprechen. Der war sehr hartnäckig, wollte immer nur die Bankdaten, damit er das Geld überweisen kann.
Obwohl wir sonst noch nichts vereinbart haben. Habe dann das Fahrrad innerhalb D verkauft. Heute bin ich froh darüber. Was ich inzwischen so alles gehört habe mit Geschäften ins Ausland. Da soll man lieber die Finger davon lassen und sein Produkt behalten. 
Viel Erfolg an alle seriösen Verkäufer.


----------



## mavetter (11 Juni 2014)

Danke das es euch gibt, bewahrt mich auch vor Dummheiten 
Sonnige Grüße


----------



## Swen1975 (1 Juli 2014)

Na zum Glück habe ich das Forum hier rechtzeitig gefunden! 
Hätte sonst heute fast einen fatalen Fehler begangen. Wollte mein Handy verkaufen, prompt meldete sich ein Spanier bei mir. Kam auch gleich zur Sache, wollte meine Kontodaten, kein Paypal!
Dann kam die Mail von der Postbank:

Your money will reflect in your Bank Account as soon as you provide us with the Tracking number requested  to ascertain that you have shipped the item to the shipping address below: THE SHIPPING ADDRESS INFORMATION (as entered by the buyer)

*Name:* Musa Odafen
*Address: *Espronceda 281, 1b,
08204, Sabadell, Barcelona, SpainYour Money  transfer has been Approved and processed successfully with Ref# 1063057670. We will contact your bank shortly. The money has not yet been transferred to your account for security reasons.We are pleased to inform you that our bank will contact your bank in your country shortly. Your money will be on (HOLD) until you give us a proof of shipment to the shipping address given to you by the Buyer.However,as a MEASURED POLICY from us, we usually verify the shipping Packet Tracking Number of sent item(s) before Money is Transferred, this is to reduce and cut short the hoax in the market as well as ensuring the equal protection of both the Buyers and the Sellers.The shipping Tracking Number is basically needed by us for the logistical imputation and processing of your money Transfer into your Bank account. According to the Money Laundering (Prohibitory) Act of 2012 that it is mandatory to acknowledge the shipping Tracking Number before the immediate Transfer of funds.

Postbank Online Bank assures you that as soon as you * *SEND* *  the item to the shipping address given to you by the buyer, your money will be transferred to your account immediately. We are protecting the interest of our client and your safety to ensure a reliable service.

NOTE: You are to send  the item to the buyer's shipping address information provided above before the next 1 day and send the shipment Tracking Number and scanned copy of the Postage Receipt Paper to us via our e-mail for item shipment verification; or the money transfer would be stopped UNTIL you send the item to the receiver's shipping address.
In awaiting, be informed that as soon as the Tracking Number is been sent to us, your money will be transferred
immediately to you.

I would like to thank you, if you need anything else please reply to this message.

If you have questions, please mail us at [email protected])

Regards,

Thank you for using Postbank® transfer. We look forward to serving your online auction payment needs in the future. 
PostBank Payment Team.
Tel/Fax:+44 709 288 2099

Werde das Handy natürlich nicht verschicken, habe ihm das auch schon mitgeteilt. Seitdem herrscht Funkstille von seiner Seite aus, das sagt ja wohl alles!
Der Typ heisst > Von: "Samuel Derrick" <[email protected]> zumindest nennt er sich so. Und die Adresse an die ich das Handy schicken sollte ist von seinem Sohn, hat er geschrieben.

Ich hoffe dass niemand auf diese Betrüger rein fällt! Bei mir wars knapp!


----------



## Patrick 1st (14 Juli 2014)

Hallo,

bin eben zum Glück auf diese Unterhaltung gestossen!!! Wäre auch beinahe auf eine "Dame" aus Ungarn reingefallen. Sie hat mir so eine Mail zum Abschluss geschickt:

_Ich zahlte das Geld, hatte ich Sie über BANCOSABADELL ONLINE BANK Online-Internet-Banking bezahlt.
Ich bekam die Genehmigung E-Mail von meiner Bank und ich weiß, dass sie auch schicken es Ihnen!
die Bank abgezogen, das Geld von meinem Konto.
Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre E-Mail-Ordner! Posteingang oder Spam-Ordner und zeigt dann Bild und sehen Sie die ganze Nachricht.
Ich denke, die Bestätigung von meiner Bank, dass Sie Ihr Geld Transfer-Status kennen,
Ich brauche eine schnelle Antwort von Ihnen? Ich zahlte das Geld und die Übertragung genehmigt wurde.
Vor kurzem erhielt ich die Bestätigung Bekanntmachung von meiner Bank, überprüfen Sie Ihre E-Mail-Ordner, die der
Nachricht von der Bank BANCOSABADELL, wenn die Meldung auf dem Display auf dem Bild kann auf den Prozentsatz gefunden werden
Kennen Sie sehen den Status Ihres Geldes.
die Prüfer haben bereits erwähnt, dass Sie Ihr Geld berechtigt waren bereits
Haben Sie Nachricht von meiner Bank?

[email protected]>:

dies ist die Adresse

Name: Futo Jozsefne

Land: Hungary

City: SZEKSZÁRD 7100

Address: Utca Korösi Csoma Sándor 11/A  I / 5

postal code: 7100 
_
Und dann kam diese lächerlich, gefälschte Mail von der Bank:

***SHIPMENT RECEIPT REQUESTED***







*welcome to Banco Sabadell online Banking services
ATTENTION!!!  Patrick Sieloff*
 wir die Zahlung von *Clementina Satran* erhalten hatte
 und es wurde richtig verifiziert und genehmigt.
 bekommen wir auch eine Nachricht von ihr, und sie beklagt, dass
 Sie sind nicht bereit, zu handeln.
 beachten Sie, dass das Geld in Ihrem Bankkonto zu senden, bis Sie die
 DHL VERSAND Begleitschein an uns.
 und wir können nicht das Geld an den Käufer bis zur Rückkehr
 kontaktieren Sie uns, um sie zurück zu zahlen, das Geld zu geben und sie auch bezahlt 20 EURO für die Übertragung Kosten.
 Sie sind 100% sicher mit unserem Service.
wir nicht illegale Aktivitäten zu ermöglichen und wir nicht zulassen, Betrüger, Menschen mit unseren Banking-Service zu betrügen.
Sie Beratung sind nun, um das Paket an den Käufer-Adresse zu senden und senden
die DHL VERSAND Eingangsschein unserer Bank per E-Mail.
 unsere Zahlungsmethode ist 50/50 zwischen Käufer und Verkäufer, wenn wir die Quittung bekommen, dann bekommen Sie Ihr Geld.

 Sie erhalten eine Benachrichtigung von unserer Bank zu erhalten, wenn Sie Ihr Geld in Ihrem Konto.  



*  money transferred placed on-hold,shipment receipt and tracking number is requested for money release.*







*  Thank you for using *Banco Sabadell® Online transfer, We look forward to serving your online auction payment needs in the future.*
*Bankia®,powered BAKIA HUNGARY*

                                                     © Copyright 2014 Banco sabadell-Bank® All rights reserved. 


ALSO FINGER WEG VON CLEMENTINA AUS UNGARN!!!!!!!


VG
Patrick


----------



## Siebengestirn (15 Juli 2014)

Hallo,

genau dieselbe Mailadresse mit der Ungarn-Anschrift hatte ich gestern über Quoka auch. Nettes Profilbild in Google. Hatte ein mulmiges Gefühl mit Auslandsverkauf, aber man kann ja nicht immer so pessimistisch sein, wollte es dann doch probieren. Habe auch diese Bankmail erhalten. Aber versenden werde ich definitiv nicht. Ärgere mich nun, dass ich die Kontodaten rausgerückt habe. Werde mein Konto in den nächsten Tagen mit Argusaugen beobachten. Mehr kann man wahrscheinlich nicht tun. Polizei einzuschalten, wird keinen Zweck haben. Es wurde ja niemand geschädigt.
Finger weg von diesem Kontakt!

Und danke an alle, die hier schon Infos eingestellt haben.


----------



## Hippo (16 Juli 2014)

Man könnte schon, und man sollte auch ...
Schon alleine um den Behörden einen Überblick über die Zahl der Betrugsversuche zu verschaffen.
Nur man sollte sich nicht zu sehr wundern daß das Verfahren eingestellt wird.
Du kannst auch gleich bei der Anzeige sagen "Jungs - ich melde das nur zum Zählen"
Dann sind die Fronten geklärt und ich habe bei sowas immer das Gefühl gehabt daß die offenen Worte wohlwollend aufgenommen wurden weil man keine hochgestochenen Erwartungen vorbringt


----------



## jbrl (20 Juli 2014)

*Hier noch jemand welcher mit der Banco sabadell-Bank® mein Handy kaufen wollte: 

[email protected]

NAME.....D. M. W.
ADDRESS....C(...)
POST CODE....28943  
CITY...MADRID 
COUNTRY...SPAIN
*
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Calle+de+Checoslovaquia,+6,+28943+Fuenlabrada,+Madrid,+Spanien/@40.2872606,-3.8028218,179m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0xd418ba0743aa6dd:0x207a85742c369d1d
*
Ich schrieb:
Nein
So wird das nichts!

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/internetbetrug-auf-quoka-de.45310/
Bitte normal überweisen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oder Ihre Adresse wird im Thred veröffentlicht !

Lustiges Antwortmail von  "selina martin" <[email protected]>  *
"Sind Sie geisteskrank? Wollen Sie mir drohen? hören Sie, wenn Sie betrogen haben, wird dies das letzte Mal, Sie werden es tun, wissen Sie, wer Sie sprechen können? bist du böse? was dein Problem? bist du so dum, die Sie einfach Bankanweisung zu verstehen?, ich habe das ganze Geld vereinbart bezahlt werden inklusive Versand nach Spanien, hat meine Bank belastet worden und erzählen Sie mir Müll! Sie sind so arm, dass Sie nicht verwenden, können Sie Ihre Sinne dieses Mal?  hören zum letzten Mal, wenn Sie nicht die Zeit nehmen werde ich bringen in meinem Anwalt denken Sie, Sie sind mit einem Kind zu tun haben? wissen Sie, wie viel Geld Ihre Kolleginnen Deutsch Freund noch von mir? immerhin bekomme ich nichts, glauben Sie mir gleich zu tun,? Sie besser ein Umdenken!  Sie können Ihr Leben Zeit zu lesen, warum man kann nicht über Ihre Kollegen und Freunde Deutsch Bruder immer noch Geld von den Leuten mit dem Senden von etwas zu lesen oder auch sie haben sie Müll zu senden!.  bitte ich bin ein friedlicher Frau ich nicht Probleme benötigen, müssen Sie vielleicht kann ich Sie in Millionen Mal geben!  senden mein Paket an meine Adresse und senden Sie die DHL-Sendung Eingang zu meiner Bank zur Bestätigung!"


Wir dulden keine persönlichen Daten im Thread! (hr)


----------



## jbrl (21 Juli 2014)

* Weiter geht es mit Drohungen 

"selina martin" <[email protected]> *
"das ist, was ich gerade über Sie auf dem Laufenden! gehen und check it out Cheat und das große noch geschehen, habe ich alle Details Zu meiner mafian Freunde weitergegeben, Sie wissen, was sie mit Ihren Angaben machen? 
Achtung ............................................!
der folgende Name und Anschrift einer betrüger, kaufte ich ein Telefon von ihm und er sich weigern zu senden, mein Handy an meine Adresse, ich habe das Telefon bis inklusive Versand bezahlt und die Gesamtkosten 700 €, alles war auf sein Konto ausgezahlt, bis jetzt habe ich nichts mehr von ihm erhalten, das er sich nicht mehr meine E-Mail und müde und verwirrt und sehr wütend antworten!, und zweitens, er droht sogar für mich und meine Familie zu verletzen., ich bin ihm zu berichten jetzt für ganze Welt zu ihn sehen und auch, dass die unten und Details und Betrug wissen ::
Hier erscheint mein Name meine Emailadresse und die meine komplette Bankverbindung!
dass ist eine detaillierte und sein Bankkonto und die Stadt, die er in Deutschland gelebt
danke für diese Gelegenheit"


All diese Worte ohne das meine Beiträge im Forum gelesen werden konnten da er im Forum noch nicht freigeschaltet war. Diese Veröffentlichung zwingt zumindest dem "Käufer" sich eine neue Lieferadresse zu besorgen.
Ich hoffe das die Polizei an Hand der Adresse und diesen Drohungen nicht nur eine Karteileiche macht.


----------



## Goblin (21 Juli 2014)

Lösch den Spam Dreck und genieß das schöne Wetter


----------



## Hippo (21 Juli 2014)

Die Idee ist nicht die schlechteste ...


----------



## Der Sven (22 Juli 2014)

Wie habt ihr alle auf diesen Betrug Reagiert?
Habe an diese Selina Martin ein Iphone 5 geschickt und kein geld bis heute erhalten?
Lg Guldan

*Jetzt habe ich ihr mit der Polizei gedroht und ihr eine Frist bis Diesen donnerstag gesetzt und daraufhin kam diese mail von ihr:*
*
Selina Martin:*

Ich war damit beschäftigt, da und ich sah nur Ihre E-Mails jetzt. warum sind Sie droht mit der Polizei?, ich verstehe Sie, weil das Geldnimmt so viel Zeit, um Ihr Konto zu erreichen, ich glaube meine Bank kennt den Grund, warum!, ist alles, was ich möchte, dass dufür mich jetzt für Sie tun Patient in Ordnung zu sein ?, bitte ich werde meine Bank fragen, zu wissen, was das Problem ist!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sven Guldan:*
Ich werde nun alle Daten von unserem Geschäft an die Polizei weitergeben und sie anzeigen.
Habe eben von Ihrer masche im Internet gelesen und sollte mein geld nicht bis Donnerstag gebucht sein werden sie eine Menge ärger bekommen
Lg Guldan
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Selina Martin:

*okay, danke, meine Bank hat mir gesagt, dass das Geld auf Ihrem Bankkonto in wenigen Arbeitstage wegeneiner Auslandsüberweisung zu reflektieren, es war schön, mit Ihnen ins Geschäft*

*Beiträge getackert*


----------



## Hippo (22 Juli 2014)

Du glaubst aber nicht wirklich dran daß Du da noch Geld siehst ...
Der einzige Effekt ist der daß der Fall gezählt werden kann und die Behörden einen besseren Überblick über diese Masche bekommen


----------



## Der Sven (22 Juli 2014)

Was soll mir den Überbleiben Ausser es zur Anzeige zu bringen!
Ausserdem Habe ich das Paket versichern Lassen und per einschreiben schicken lassen da muss doch was machbar sein?


----------



## BenTigger (22 Juli 2014)

Die Versicherung greift aber nur bei Verlust bzw. Beschädigung.
Der Empfänger wird sicher keinen Verlust des Paketes oder eine Beschädigung anzeigen.
Nur weil DU dein Geld nicht bekommen hast, wird dir die Versicherung nichts bezahlen.
Das ist dein Pech, wenn du was versendest, bevor du dein Geld bekommen hast.


----------



## Der Sven (22 Juli 2014)

Ihr seit ja richtig Hilfreich echt geil


----------



## BenTigger (22 Juli 2014)

Wie sollen wir dir denn helfen? Nach Spanien fahren und die Tante in Handschellen nach DE holen?
Was glaubst du denn wo du hier bist?

Wir haben jedenfalls kein Konto, aus denen wir dann solchen Leuten das Geld bezahlen, die so gutgläubig Wertsachen ins Ausland senden.
Da musst du schon selbst für grade stehen. Lehrgeld bezeichneten das meine Eltern früher


----------



## Goblin (22 Juli 2014)

Ich würde NIE auf die Idee kommen solche Sachen abzuschicken bevor ich das Geld erhalten habe. Sowas ist extrem leichtsinnig...


----------



## Hippo (22 Juli 2014)

Der Sven schrieb:


> Was soll mir den Überbleiben Ausser es zur Anzeige zu bringen!


Willst ne ehrliche Antwort oder eine höfliche?
Die ehrliche kriegst von mir - beiß Dir in den Hintern und gelobe Dir das nächste mal vor dem Handeln das Hirn einzuschalten.
Wie Tigger schon schreibt - buchs unter Lehrgeld ab, sehen wirst Du das Geld jedenfalls nicht

Oder würdest Du mir Dein Eierfon in der Fußgängerzone in die Hand drücken auf einen treuherzigen Augenaufschlag hin daß ich Dir irgendwann nächste Woche das Geld überweisen werde?


----------



## opel_82 (22 Juli 2014)

Hallo, wir sind heute auch beinahe auf eine Betrügermasche reingefallen die Bank heißt "Banco Santander" aus Italien die Frau mit der wir geschrieben haben war eine Kathrin Schulze, sollten auch wie in den vorherigen Antworten unsere Bankdaten geben und dann kam von der Bank die Mail und wir sollten das Paket versenden und mit Sendenummer würde die Überweisung erfolgen. Und die Adresse wo wir das Paket hinsenden sollten war
Beate Reiner
VIA Ciminna 6
Roma
Italy
00132

uns haben die Verschiedenen Namen und das mittels Sendenummer von DHL die Überweisung Starten soll stuzig gemacht.


----------



## BenTigger (23 Juli 2014)

Ich würde mir den Spass machen und ein Paket lossenden. In dem Paket liegt dann ein Zettel mit folgendem Text:

"Sobald das Geld auf meinem Konto ist, sende ich die Ware ab. So blöd, wie ihr glaubt, bin ich dann doch nicht."

Und das Geld für das Paket würde ich gerne selbst bezahlen.


----------



## Hippo (23 Juli 2014)

Tu pist pöhse ...
... aber sowas von


----------



## mannus (25 Juli 2014)

Heute eine Mail von [email protected], alias Kathrin Schulze aus Italien bekommen. Ich will über Quoka ein Schmuckstück verkaufen.
Soll mit DHL Express verschick werden. Sowas kostet  € 45.-  Einfacher Versand als Einschreiben nur zwischen 5.- und 7.-
Aber auf meine Mail mit Preisangaben, der  Bitte um Preisvorschlag ihrerseits ,Mitteilung über Zollinhaltserklärung "CN23"  durch mich (wird nach m.K.  benötigt.)Bitte, den Transfer über Paypal abzuwickeln (weil sie mich ja nicht kennt), der Bitte mir ihre Telefonnummer zuschicken um besser kommunizieren zu können, schon mal die Adresse mitzuteilen . NICHTS, Gar nicht drauf eingegagen. Keine Preisverhandlung , keine weteren Fragen zum Produkt, nur das Drängen auf Bekanntgabe meiner Kontonummer. Kam mir gleich so komisch vor. Dachte noch "Wie betrügen die?" Jetzt kenn ich ja die Masche. Gut das ich dieses Forum rechtzeitig entdeckt habe. Vielen Dank  nochmal für die Erfahrungsberichte .

Nachtrag zum vorherigen Post:

Die Postbank ,vielmehr eine Mitarbeiterin der Telefon- Hotline hat mir versichert, dass Dritte, nur mit meiner Kontonummer, keinen Schaden anrichten können. Selbst wenn diese eine Lastschrift einreichen würden, kann ich das Geld zurückholen. Aber wir wissen ja jetzt, dass es nicht darum geht das Konto zu plündern, sondern um die jeweilige Ware.

Eine Anfrage bei Paypal nach Kathrin Schulze ist wohl wg. dem Wochenende noch nicht beantwortet. Die Dame hat nämlich geschrieben sie hätte Probleme mit ihrem Paypalkonto. Sowas Dummes aber auch 

_tut mir leid habe ein Problem mit meinem Paypal-Konto, so dass aus diesem Grund kann ich nur das Geld direkt auf Ihr Bankkonto überweisen.
  So senden Sie mir Ihre Bankverbindung, so kann ich das Geld überweisen _

Nach dieser Mail Habe ich dieses Forum entdeckt. (zum Glück)
Aber ,die Dame ist hartnäckig.
Bekam vorhin wieder eine Mail mit folgendem Text:

_Hallo?? warum hast du nicht geantwortet? Bitte senden Sie mir Ihrer Bank und sagen Sie mir den Gesamtbetrag nach italien über DHL _

Dabei alles ausführlich, bis zu Endpreis geschrieben

Da fragt man sich ob die Mails die ich schicke überhaupt verstanden bzw gelesen werden

Welche Maßnahmen können wir ergreifen um solchen Leuten das Handwerk zu legen?Man ist ja noch nicht geschädigt worden.

[Beiträge getackert]


----------



## jbrl (27 Juli 2014)

@manus


".. Man ist ja noch nicht geschädigt worden." 
aber z.B. Der Sven  (Sven Guldan) Bei ihm ist es ja Betrug, bei uns nur Betrugsversuch.
Es wäre super wenn er uns hier auf dem Laufenden halten würde. Zumindest wie weit unsere und die spanischen Behörden
vorgedrungen sind bis das Verfahren eingestellt wird.
Sucht die Polizei nach weiteren Zeugen. Fragt sie überhaupt nach der IMEI des Handys.

Vor vielen Jahren konnte man beim einigen Mobilfunkbetreibern das Handy bei Verlust mit Eigentumsnachweis sperren lassen. Wenn man wollte könnte das Handy vom den Netzbetreibern geortet werden. Auch ohne Simkarte loggt sich ein Händy Zwecks Notruf in alle verfügbaren Netze ein. Erfolgt zumindest eine Feststellung der Bewohner der Zustelladresse im Einwohnermeldeamt. (Das kann man gegen Gebühr zumindest in Deutschland auch als Privatmann machen.) Oder klingelt vieleicht in 4 bis 8 Wochen mal jemand mit einem Durchsuchungsbefehl?


Ich glaube der Rechtsweg endet irgendwo vorher... , aber fast nie im im Bewusstsein des Übeltäters. 
Wir können nur andere informieren und warnen und somit den Übeltätern den Erfolg nehmen.



·  Von einem Versand der Ware ins Ausland Abstand nehmen

·  Auf keinerlei Bezahloptionen via Scheck, oder internationalem Geldtransfer/Treuhandservices (z.B.: Western Union) eingehen.

·  Niemals Schecks aus dem Ausland, die viel zu hoch ausgestellt sind

·  Prüfen Sie bei PayPal-Zahlungen den tatsächlichen Eingang der Zahlung immer direkt in Ihrem PayPal-Konto.

·  Vorsicht bei bereitwillig übermittelten Kopien von Ausweis-Dokumenten (Polizei-Dienstausweis, Personalausweis,...)




*Schwarze Schafe unbedingt im Internet an den Pranger stellen *damit unsichere Verkäufer durch Suchmaschinen Klarheit bekommen. Hier noch einige ...  welche sich weiterhin bei mir gemeldet haben. Die jeweiligen Adressen wo die Ware zugestellt werden soll habe ich für dieses Forum erfragt. Auf die Sendungsnummer warten sie aber Alle noch. 


Aber leider wurde durch einen Moderator im meinem Beitrag #20 meine erste Empfängeradressen verstümmelt. 

--> "Wir dulden keine persönlichen Daten im Thread! (hr)" Wer ist hr ???

Beitrag #1 #2  #3 und viele, viele andere wurden diesbezüglich nicht zensiert!

Bitte, Verantwortliche dieses Board, Moderatoren, lasst diese Adressangaben zu. Pseudonamen und Emailadressen kann man innerhalb eines Tages 1000 Stück haben aber nicht Zustelladressen.

Auch ich bin durch Suche einer Adresse hier gelandet und möchte nun auch Anderen helfen.

Ich bin mal frech. Wenn es nicht erlaubt oder erwünscht ist verabschiede ich mich hier gleich wieder aus dem Forum. Blabla kann man auch Anderswo. Also beratet und entscheidet, aber bitte für Alle Mitglieder und Beiträge einheitlich.


Dadurch könnte man diesen Leuten ein paar Steine in den Weg legen, denn eine Empfängeradresse ist nicht so leicht zu schaffen wie irgend ein Pseudoname und eine neue Emailadresse.

Ich glaube aber das es, durch zu viele Gutgläubige/Geschädigte, sich die Menge solche Betrüger rasant vermehrt. So etwas spricht sich sicher schon auf dem Schulhof rum und man muss nur ein paar Doofe für die Empfängeradressen finden. Nur ganz Doofe geben evtl. sogar ihre eigene Adresse an.


*Schwarze Schafe und ihre verwendeten Empfängeradressen (aktiv Juli 2014):*


[email protected]
NAME.....D. M. W., ADDRESS....C(...) POST CODE....28943, CITY...MADRID  <-------??? Adresse verstümmelt siehe Post #20
COUNTRY...SPAIN


"Saschar Schröther" [email protected] [email protected] Belgien


[email protected], Italien


ingo erich,  [email protected]

Name: Aiguobasimwin Uhunamure Address: VIA AZZANO 9, AZZANELLO. CREMONA, ITALY Postal: 26010


lillian jutta, [email protected]

Name: Doris Idehen, Address: VIA A Cagnoli 2 Cap, City: Reggio Emilia, Land: ITALIEN, Zip Code: 42121


jasmin marquard, 
[email protected]

Receivers Name:REINER BEATE Address:VIA CIMINNA 6, State:ROMA Country:ITALY Post code:00132


----------



## Goblin (27 Juli 2014)

Sehr einfallsreich sind die Typen ja nicht. Wenn man schon deutsche Namen verwendet sollte man sie schon richtig schreiben 

Das veröffentlichen von persönlichen Daten ist hier nicht erlaubt. Das kann für die Betreiber des Forums richtig Ärger geben ! Das willst du doch nicht,oder ?!


----------



## jupp11 (27 Juli 2014)

jbrl schrieb:


> Also beratet und entscheidet, aber bitte für Alle Mitglieder und Beiträge einheitlich.


Schon mal was vom Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz ( früher Rechtsberatungsgesetz ) gehört oder gelesen?
Wenn nicht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...etzt-durch-rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz.16442/


----------



## jbrl (28 Juli 2014)

@ Goblin
Nein sicher nicht. Das Problem hatte Edward Snowden auch. Aber sogar er hat glücklicherweise Leute gefunden die ihn unterstützen.

@Liebe Moderatoren,
ich freue mich sehr, dass nicht geschwärzt wurde! Dadurch glaube ich das ihr mit Nutzung dieses aussagekräftigen Domainnamens auch bereit seit effektiv etwas dagegen zu tun.

Wenn man wegen der Adressen eine realistische Risikoprognose machen wollte sollte man folgendes beachten: Wer sind die Leute? Ich meine es sind kleinkriminelle Kids. Um das darzustellen hatte ich im Beitrag #20 und #21 den Email-Wortlaut veröffentlicht.

Die Empfängernamen bei den Zustelladressen werden im Normalfall ja auch nicht stimmen. Wer sollte denn da juristisch vorgehen wollen? Die welche zu blöd waren auch hier einen falschen Namen zu nutzen?

DHL liefert bei korrekter Adresse auch aus wenn der Name nicht stimmt. Wenn z.B. in einer Fünfer-WG ständig die Untermieter wechseln! Es wird immer ohne Ausweiskontrolle dem das Paket gegeben welcher die Tür öffnet. Bei mir persönlich geschieht das auch durch die Nachbarschaft bis zwei Häuser nebenan oder gegenüber mit ganz anderer Hausnummer. Deshalb hat man bei Leuten mit krimineller Energie und mittlerem Intelligenzquotient spätestens hier juristisch verloren weil man bei einer Einzelanzeige sicher keinen richterlichen Hausdurchsuchungsbefehl erhalten wird. Und wenn schon, es würde sich in dieser Wohnung bestimmt kein Handy oder Computer befinden mit dessen man Betrugshandlungen nachweisen könnte. Was dann noch bleibt wäre vieleicht eine Personenbeschreibung von jemand der mit Kriselkraksel vor langer, langer Zeit den Paketempfang bestätigt hat. Aber wäre das in dem entsprechenden Land strafbar? Wäre die Nutzung oder der Weiterverkauf erhaltener Wahre strafbar?

Ich hoffe sehr das hier mal jemand seine durchlebten Erfahrungen mitteilt.


@jupp11
Da du hier kein Moderator bist, wo ist dein Problem? Was bedrückt dich an meiner Bitte an Andere. Unsere Meinungsverschiedenheit tragen wir besser per PN aus, damit es hier beim Thema bleibt.


----------



## BenTigger (28 Juli 2014)

> @jupp11 Da du hier kein Moderator bist, wo ist dein Problem?



@jbrl du machst dich grad sehr unbeliebt hier. 
Du als Neuling bist hier noch lange nicht so angesehen, das du dir herausnehmen kannst, zu bestimmen, ob und wer hier wo schreibt.
Das ist ein offenes Forum und hier darf jeder seine Meinung vertreten, solange sie sich im Rahmen der Nutzungsbedingungen bewegt.
Und der Hinweis von Jupp, auf dein begehren der Beratung anderer in userem Forum, ist durchaus angebracht.

Was dein "schwärzen" im Text über mir angeht und deine Reaktion im allgemeinen, fordert mich grade dazu auf, mir deine Texte noch mal genauer anzusehen und nachzuschwärzen, wenn ich nachher etwas Zeit dazu habe.

Nur mal so nebenbeibemerkt, bevor du mir nun verbieten möchtest, hier zu antworten, schau dir vorher mal an, wie lange die antwortenden User hier mitarbeiten und die Anzahl der Beiträge. 
Dann sollte dir klar werden, das nicht alle hier nur sabbelköpfe sind.


----------



## kittycarii (5 August 2014)

Hallo,
habe meine Bankdaten schon übermittelt kann da was passieren? ?
Bin leider drauf rein gefallen..
Oder kann ich zur Polizei gehen??
LG


----------



## Hippo (6 August 2014)

kittycarii schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe meine Bankdaten schon übermittelt kann da was passieren? ?


steht im Thread


kittycarii schrieb:


> Bin leider drauf rein gefallen..


blöd gelaufen


kittycarii schrieb:


> Oder kann ich zur Polizei gehen??
> LG


steht auch im Thread


----------



## mannus (6 August 2014)

kittycarii schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe meine Bankdaten schon übermittelt kann da was passieren? ?
> Bin leider drauf rein gefallen..
> Oder kann ich zur Polizei gehen??
> LG


Moin erstmal
Meine Bank hat mir gesagt, dass ohne Passwort , bei der Postbank wird ,pro Überweisung , auf Handy ein Code übermittelt, bei meiner Hausbank beötige ich einen Stick.Es geht hier  wohl nur darum sagen zu können " wir  überweisen sobald die Sendenummer vorliegt", um den Versender in Sicherheit zu wiegen. Außerden kannst du einer eventuellen Lastschrift der Gauner immer noch widersprechen.
Mach es so wie ich. Einfach nicht mehr reagieren. Spart Zeit und Nerven:


----------



## Tamina1303 (11 August 2014)

Hallo ich werde seit Samstag von Katrhrin Schulze aus Italien & Engineer Javier Beltram aus Frankreich belästigt ,

wir wollten ein Noatebook Mac Verkaufen und die sind echt Irre.
Die Polizei sagt nur Sie können nur helfen wenn ich eine Anzeige mache sonst Interessiert es nicht.
Echt witzig oder ??
Habe natürlich nicht die Ware verschickt.
Nur was kann man da machen ??

LG



jbrl schrieb:


> * Weiter geht es mit Drohungen
> 
> "selina martin" <[email protected]> *
> "das ist, was ich gerade über Sie auf dem Laufenden! gehen und check it out Cheat und das große noch geschehen, habe ich alle Details Zu meiner mafian Freunde weitergegeben, Sie wissen, was sie mit Ihren Angaben machen?
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (11 August 2014)

Tamina1303 schrieb:


> Die Polizei sagt nur Sie können nur helfen wenn ich eine Anzeige mache sonst Interessiert es nicht.
> .....
> Nur was kann man da machen ??





Hippo schrieb:


> Man könnte schon, und man sollte auch ...
> Schon alleine um den Behörden einen Überblick über die Zahl der Betrugsversuche zu verschaffen.
> Nur man sollte sich nicht zu sehr wundern daß das Verfahren eingestellt wird.
> Du kannst auch gleich bei der Anzeige sagen "Jungs - ich melde das nur zum Zählen"
> Dann sind die Fronten geklärt und ich habe bei sowas immer das Gefühl gehabt daß die offenen Worte wohlwollend aufgenommen wurden weil man keine hochgestochenen Erwartungen vorbringt


----------



## Hippo (15 August 2014)

Geht Dein Post auch "in verständlich"?


----------



## MyLing (19 August 2014)

Hi ihr,

damit andere weiterhin, wie ich, vor einem Verkauf den Namen googlen und vllt, auch wie ich, an solch ein Forum geraten und schließlich, wie ich nun, wissen, dass sie der entsprechenden Person nicht trauen dürfen, gebe ich hier einen Namen an. Er ist bereits erschienenen, aber unter einer anderen E-Mail-Adresse.

Die Emailadresse: [email protected]

Die Dame aus Italien heißt
Doris Idehen 

Liebe Grüße und bleibt sauber


----------



## Lisa Wasdrack (20 August 2014)

Ich komme gerade von der Polizei.  Ich bin leider auf diese Person reingefallen

Ich habe die Ware versendet.  Angeblich hat sie 250€ zuviel Bezahlt stand in der Email ihrer bank. Diese sollte ich per Western Union überweisen um dann meine 220€ zu erhalten. 
Da bin ich dann zur Polizei. ....
Jetzt sitze ich heulend daheim. ... ich bin so ein Idiot.


----------



## Goblin (20 August 2014)

Ich würd da einfach einen Karton voll mit benutztem Katzenstreu hinschicken  Wird bestimmt lustig. Das Geld fürs Porto wäres mir Wert


----------



## Hippo (20 August 2014)

Goblin - erst lesen, dann denken und an Deiner Stelle besser auf die Finger setzen!


----------



## Hippo (20 August 2014)

Für weitere Leser mal aufgedröselt


Lisa Wasdrack schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade von der Polizei.


Auch wenn das die Kohle zu 99% nicht wieder zurück bringt, aber es hilft den Ermittlungsbehörden den Umfang der Straftaten einer Person besser einschätzen zu können



Lisa Wasdrack schrieb:


> Ich habe die Ware versendet.


Erster großer Fehler - Kein Geld am Konto, keine Ware zur Post



Lisa Wasdrack schrieb:


> Angeblich hat sie 250€ zuviel Bezahlt stand in der Email ihrer bank.


Na und? Ist das ein Problem des Verkäufers? 
Wenn das Geld noch bei der Käuferbank liegt - warum schicken die das nicht zurück?



Lisa Wasdrack schrieb:


> Diese sollte ich per Western Union überweisen um dann meine 220€ zu erhalten.


Der Verkäufer hat doch noch kein Geld erhalten. Warum sollte er was zurücküberweisen?
Und vor allem - selbst wenn ...
... warum nicht auf das Konto von dem das Geld herkam sondern per Western Union (wahlweise auch U-Cash, Money Gram u.a.)



Lisa Wasdrack schrieb:


> Da bin ich dann zur Polizei. ....
> Jetzt sitze ich heulend daheim. ... ich bin so ein Idiot.


Zur Polizei >> siehe oben
Heulend zuhause sitzen - die Wut über eine eigene Blödheit ist schlimmer als die Wut über den Verlust der Kohle.

Aber so blöd wie sich das jetzt vielleicht für Dich liest. Es ist kein Schaden wo nicht auch ein Nutzen ist.
DU bist jetzt ein Multiplikator unserer Warnungen der um vieles mehr bewirken kann als wir.
Denn zu uns kommen die Leute erst wenn sie zum Opfer geworden sind. DU aber kannst die Leute jetzt vorher aufgrund Deiner eigenen Erfahrungen warnen. Du bist nicht irgendein fremdes Medium wie Zeitungen, Fernsehmagazine o.ä.
Du bist jemand den Dein Umfeld kennt und feststellt "UPS - die Gauner hats auch hier und es trifft nicht nur irgendwelche anonymen Idioten und MIIIIR passiert sowas ja niemals"


----------



## rudi82 (1 September 2014)

was haltet Ihr davon?
Situation ist folgende: ich möchte einen Artikel kaufen (Mixer/Mischpult). Habe den Verkäufer angeschrieben. Er Antwortet wie folgt:

_Hallo, Da ich vor Kurzem nach England umgezogen bin, habe ich die Mixer hier. Ich halte mich also nicht in Deutschland auf und kan Sie nicht persoenlich empfangen, wie ich es eigentlich geplant hatte. Ich wuerde Ihnen jedoch entgegen kommen und die Versandkosten uebernemen, sodass Sie nur die 850,-EUR bezahlen muessten. Weiterhin ist eine Rueckerstattungsgarantie eingebaut.
Wegen meines Umzuges nach England bin ich im Moment sehr beschaeftigt, weshald ich eine Firma beautragt habe. Die Transaktion wird von einem eBay Kauf-Programm überwacht, sie treten neutraler Dritter auf, als ein Treuhandservice. Sie sind 100 % sicher, dass Sie bekommen, was Sie bezahlen, und ich bin sicher, dass ich das Geld bekomme.
Vielen Dank_

Hab da irgendwie kein gutes Gefühl bei...


----------



## Reducal (1 September 2014)

rudi82 schrieb:


> was haltet Ihr davon?


Gar nichts! Das ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit einer der üblichen Betrüger, zumal das deren übliche Masche so ist. Alles andere wäre Glückssache.


----------



## ignite (6 September 2014)

Noch so ein Fall - bin Dank Euch nicht darauf hereingefallen.

Adresse des Interessenten: *[email protected]*
Anschrift in Italien: 
*CAROLINA MEYERSG
via BOLOGNETTA 13
00132
ROMA 
Italien*

Habe den Fall an Quoka gemeldet.


Hier die gesamte Konversation (kursiv sind meine Antworten):

_http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/internetbetrug-auf-quoka-de.45310/
Netter Versuch _​
On 06.09.2014, at 11:37, Sebastian Alexander <[email protected]> wrote:
Meyersg
Freunde...!!!

_2014-09-06 10:35 GMT+01:00
Meyers oder Meyersg?
Sind sie verwandt oder befreundet?_​
On 06.09.2014, at 11:30, Sebastian Alexander <[email protected]> wrote:
Okay, das ist die Adresse!
Empfänger Name ........ CAROLINA MEYERSG
Adresse ................via BOLOGNETTA 13
PLZ......................... 00132
 Staat............ROMA
Land...............Italien


_2014-09-06 2:26 GMT-07:00
Wo soll das Paket denn genau hin?_​
On 06.09.2014, at 11:25, Sebastian Alexander <[email protected]> wrote:
okay, senden Sie mir Ihre Bankverbindung, so dass ich das Geld über

_2014-09-06 2:23 GMT-07:00
Kommt auf den Ort an - z.B. nach Rom kostet DHL Express 62,60_​
On 06.09.2014, at 11:19, Sebastian Alexander <[email protected]> wrote:
ich frage für die Gesamtkosten der Artikel einschließlich der Versandkosten nach italien über DHL Express


_2014-09-06 2:19 GMT-07:00
Sie sind der erste Interessent - das Gerät ist noch zu haben.
Ich wohne Innenstadtnah. Möchten Sie es abholen?_​
Begin forwarded message:

From: "Quoka.de" <[email protected]>
Date: 6. September 2014 11:06:29 MESZ
Subject: Anfrage eines Nutzers zu Ihrer Anzeige: iPhone 4 - 32 GB, weiss,...
Reply-To: [email protected]

Quoka.de
Liebe Nutzerin, lieber Nutzer,
ein Interessent hat eine Frage zu Ihrer Anzeige.
Die Anfrage des Interessenten lautet:
bin interessiert
E-Mail des Interessenten:  [email protected]


----------



## ignite (6 September 2014)

Noch ein Fall:

Interessent: *[email protected]*
Anschrift: 
Name: *Benson Orogodo*
Address: *52 gunner lane, woolwich*
City: *London*
Postal Code: *SE18 6XH*
Country: *England*


----------



## jeyjey (6 September 2014)

schon heftig,also das kenne ich von anderen verkaufsportalen nicht! ich habe dasselbe problem und habe auch meine bankdaten raus gegeben (eigene doofheit) seitdem hat sich die dame auch nicht wieder gemeldet komischerweise, und sie wollte unbedingt mein hany kaufen hinterliess aber keine adresse^^ 
peter laumann war übrigends auch einer der kandidaten 
dies ist die email der besagten person ujmovi Natalia <[email protected]>

ich werde natürlich nicht mein handy nach italien verschicken -.- vorsicht ihr lieben die meisten sind nur noch am betrügen!!!!


----------



## Maddins2603 (13 September 2014)

Ich hab auch ne Email aus Italien bekommen...

Hier die Daten - war übrigens die selbe Masche, wie sie hier oft beschrieben worden ist

Name: 
Catrin Müller
Email-Adresse:
[email protected]

Adresse:
VIA BOLOGNETTA 73
POST CODE: 00132
STATE:ROMA  
COUNTRY:ITALY 

Und wer mal mit solchen Leuten telefonieren möchte, kann auch gerne die Telefonnummer von der haben XD


----------



## Maddins2603 (13 September 2014)

Ach ja, ich hab sie aufgefordert, eine Ausweiskopie zu schicken, da ich den Verdacht auf Betrug habe - mal sehen, ob da noch was kommt... ^^


----------



## dvill (13 September 2014)

Hier sind Ausweiskopien zum Aussuchen:

http://www.scambaiter-forum.info/t4705f23-Paesse-und-andere-Dokumente.html


----------



## Goblin (13 September 2014)

Das Kopieren von Ausweisen ist verboten

https://www.datenschutzbeauftragter-info.de/nicht-bemerkt-personalausweis-kopieren-verboten/


----------



## Hippo (13 September 2014)

@Goblin - ist zwar richtig aber dann liefere auch die Gesetzesgrundlagen ...


----------



## uwemarokko (13 September 2014)

Hallo Leute, bin neu hier. Aber mich wollte man wohl auch linken. Habe auch eine Mail zum Verkauf von meinem Handy bekommen. Absender war auch Catrin Muller, Via Bolognetta 73, 00132 Rom, Italien. Von der Bank kam auch noch eine Zahlungsanweisung für eine Mareike Voss für den Verkauf eines Galaxy S 4. Wie gesagt, die Gauner wechseln ihre Masche kaum. Wer nicht ganz blind durchs Leben läuft, sollte vorsichtig sein. Es lohnt sich immer. Mal sehen, ob ich eine Kopie des Passprts bekomme.


----------



## Emmanuel (13 September 2014)

Hallo habe auch über Quote einen angeblichen Käufer.. Aus Italien...er hat gefragt was ich alles verkaufe und wollte gleich den gesamtpreis wissen und mir das Geld überweisen...mir kam das schon komisch vor..und hab mal nach dem Namen gefolgert und bin dann auf diese Seite hier gestoßen ...


Hier die Daten von ihm..WAS MEINT IHR ? Betrug?

Name: Uhnamure Aiguobasimwin
Address: VIA AZZANO 9,
26010 AZZANELLO,
CREMONA,
ITALY.


----------



## uwemarokko (14 September 2014)

Diese Masche wurde auch aus Irland gemacht, wollte einen Scheck schicken, der dann aus Italien kam, zu hoch ausgestellt war. Dem Fahrer sollte ich das Restgeld geben, der Scheck wäre geplatzt und ich mein Geld los. Gut, wenn man Freunde bei der Bank hat. Die Polizei nahm zwar den Scheck und die Anzeige an, aber wie so oft kam nichts bei rum. Wenn jemand den Endpreis wissen will, dann gleich die Mail löschen und nicht weiter drüber nachdenken. Es ist mit Sicherheit Betrug.


----------



## Emmanuel (14 September 2014)

Ok er hat mir vorher noch geschrieben. Ich habe ihn jetzt bei quoka gemeldet, die emails gelöscht und ihn gesperrt. Zum Glück habe ich ihm weder meine Handy Nummer noch meine Bank Daten genannt.


----------



## uwemarokko (14 September 2014)

Man muss immer auf der Hut sein, sicher, man kann schnelles Geld machen, aber ein Verlustgeschäft bleibt es immer.


----------



## uwemarokko (14 September 2014)

Hatte heute wieder eine Mail, ob das Handy noch da wäre. Habe nur zurück geschrieben, kein Geld auf meinem Konto, dann gibt es kein Handy. Das Spielchen hat mal wieder angefangen. Aber ich bleibe auch konsequent. Wie der kollege schon im Beitrag gesagt hatte, ein Karton mit gebrauchter  Katzenstreu wäre nicht verkehrt. Man kann ja auch einen falschen namen und Adresse eingeben. Wäre lustig.


----------



## jupp11 (15 September 2014)

http://www.erfahrungen.com/mit/Quoka/


> Durchschnittlich wurde Quoka mit *4.41 von 5* möglichen Sternen bewertet. Basierend auf *17 Kundenmeinungen*.
> ...
> Unser Bewertungssystem bietet daher die *höchstmögliche Aussagekraft* und kann als Spiegelbild aller verfügbaren Kundenmeinungen aus dem Internet angesehen werden.


[sarkasmus]Verfügbare Kundenmeinungen ( basierend auf *17 * Kundenmeinungen) Wieviel davon echt sind, darf geraten werden) [/sarkasmus]
http://www.getestet.de/quoka-test/


> Die Chance, über dieses Portal das Gesuchte oder aber einen Käufer für die eigenen Angebote zu finden – und das auch noch zum Nulltarif – sind ohne Frage groß. Dafür muss der User allerdings auch viel Werbung aushalten und er sollte sich auch ohne Hilfe im Portal gut zurechtfinden können, da Supportanfragen hohe Telefongebühren verursachen.


----------



## scouty (18 September 2014)

hallo möchte zu dem Eintrag von Emmanuel noch sagen: Mir erging es genauso... Er bzw sie schrieb: "sende mir Gesamtkosten, werde sofort überweisen"..haha.. als ich 3x nach dem Überweisungsbeleg fragte, kam nur lapidar "okay..byye"..ich frage mich nur, was haben die Leute davon ??
Sowas gehörte bei Quoka sofort gesperrt !!!


----------



## Hippo (18 September 2014)

Nur Bares ist Wahres ...
Was hilft Dir ein kopierter Überweisungsbeleg der Pizzabank Napoli?


----------



## scouty (18 September 2014)

naja ....bin einfach nur doof und gutgläubig...

ich versteh es halt einfach nicht... was haben die leute davon jemanden zu verarschen ????


----------



## Goblin (18 September 2014)

Geld ?!


----------



## scouty (18 September 2014)

tja.. hier die angegebene email addy des sog. "Interessenten"[email protected] ... VORSICHT !!!! lasst euch nicht genauso reinlegen !!!


----------



## johanes (20 September 2014)

MyLing schrieb:


> Hi ihr,
> 
> damit andere weiterhin, wie ich, vor einem Verkauf den Namen googlen und vllt, auch wie ich, an solch ein Forum geraten und schließlich, wie ich nun, wissen, dass sie der entsprechenden Person nicht trauen dürfen, gebe ich hier einen Namen an. Er ist bereits erschienenen, aber unter einer anderen E-Mail-Adresse.
> 
> ...



hier ist seine neuer email Adresse [email protected]


----------



## suro2201 (22 September 2014)

hab hier auch noch was für die Datenbank.....

Hallo,
Ich habe die Zahlung mit RBS Bank. Ich habe auch die E-Mail von meiner Bank, dass die Übertragung genehmigt wurde, aber der Transfer ist am HOLD vorerst sein durch die (RBS) der internationalen Geldtransfereinheit, wenn Sie die Position und die RBS, die shippment Tracking-Nummer zu senden . werde ich auch gefragt, Ihre E-Mail, und ich möchte, dass Sie wissen, dass RBS Bank muss die Tracking-Nummer, so dass das Geld in der Bank-account.It reflektieren dauert nur 12 Stunden für das Geld zu reflektieren, auf Ihrem Konto, wenn der Bank erhalten die Sendungsverfolgung number.Now Ich möchte Sie bitten, die Aussage von meiner Bank zu folgen, so dass das Geld sofort auf Ihr Konto reflect.please geben Sie Ihrem Handy number..Dies ist die Adresse
Name: WILLIAMS TITO
Adresse: VIA BOLOGNETTA 13
Code: 00132
Zustand: ROMA
Land: ITALIEN


----------



## Nanchen78 (22 September 2014)

Danke, der Thread hat mich jetzt gerade vor dem Betrug bewahrt.... War schon dabei einen günstigen Versand zu suchen nach Italien.

Ich habe derzeitig richtig die Nase voll mit den Typen. Ist nicht der erste Versuch.

Anbei die Daten für Euch. Ist mir heute erst passiert:

*Empfänger Name ........ CAROLINA MEYERSG
Adresse ................via BOLOGNETTA 13
post code............. 00132
 Staat............ROMA 
Land...............Italien
E-Mailadresse: [email protected]*


----------



## m.xoxo (23 September 2014)

Bin zum Glück auch hierauf gestoßen. 
Sie droht mit zwar aber das ignorie ich gerost.

E-mail:[email protected]
Kommt aus Italien,Rom

Gibt noch mehr von denen auch aus England, London

Habe viele Anfragen von denen bekommen aber so leicht lass ich mich nicht  verarschen!


----------



## kuschelweich (25 September 2014)

Wir haben auch eine in Italien:

Empfänger Name ........ CAROLINA MEYERSG

Adresse ................via BOLOGNETTA 13

post code............. 00132

Staat............ROMA

Land...............Italien


Derzeit droht man uns mit Polizei, aber wegen was denn? Weil wir darauf nicht herein fallen  Naja wir ignorieren es... irgendwann geben die schon ruhe
*
Sag mal - LIEST Du auch bevor Du postest oder machts Dir Laune sinnlose (weil doppelte) Posts abzusetzen?
Schau mal 2 Posts über Deinem ...
Hippo, Moderator*


----------



## Anneliese Margert (8 Oktober 2014)

Bei den Betrugsfällen taucht immer wieder im Hintergrund die DHL AUF:Habe da eine interessante Geschichte die aber nicht direkt unter dieses Thema fällt. Meiner Auffassung nach ist bei denen in Deutschland und international ein ganz dicker Wurm. Vielleicht interessiert sich ja mal jemand dafür.
Grüsse


----------



## Reducal (8 Oktober 2014)

Anneliese Margert schrieb:


> DHL - ein ganz dicker Wurm


Erkläre deine Vermutung!


----------



## Tobi (10 Oktober 2014)

Zur Info:

Dies ist die Adresse,
NAME, LARSON WILLIAMS
ADDRESS;VIA BOLOGNETTA 73, 
POST CODE: 00132, 
STATE:ROMA 
COUNTRY:ITALY
email:[email protected]

2014-10-10 2:30 GMT-07:00 Tobias <xxxxxxx>:
Okay, davor bräuchte ich noch kurz Ihre Adresse um zu schauen ob das versandmäßig paßt.

Viele Grüße
Tobias

Am 10.10.2014 11:28, schrieb moritz yvonne:
Okay, ich werde das Geld auf Ihr Bankkonto zu zahlen. 
Ich brauche Ihre Bankverbindung für die Zahlung. 
Name des Kontoinhabers? 
Name der Bank? 
Kontonummer? 
BIC? 
IBAN? 
Swift Code / Sort Code? 
Ich will zu meiner Bank gehen und die Zahlung

2014-10-10 2:26 GMT-07:00 Tobias <xxxxxxx>:
Hallo,
letzter Preis ist 335€, Versand würde dann nochmal 16€ kosten.
Zusammen also 341€.

Grüße
Tobias

Am 10.10.2014 11:22, schrieb moritz yvonne:
guten Morgen sagen Sie mir bitte den letzten Preis des Artikels und die Transportkosten nach Italien, ich will es kaufen 
2014-10-10 2:20 GMT-07:00 Tobias <xxxxx>:
335€

Grüße
Tobias


----------



## Paul7777 (12 Oktober 2014)

Hi!

 habe gerade auch eine Anfrage von Clementina bekommen XD schon witzig, dass sie mir sogar die gleiche Adresse gegeben hat. FINGER WEG! 

Und allgemein, wenn jemand schreibt "bitte, ich zahle auch Versand, und sowieso, und ich will so sehr und Geburtstag" dann ist es 100% eine Abzocke!


----------



## Heiko (12 Oktober 2014)

Paul7777 schrieb:


> Und allgemein, wenn jemand schreibt "bitte, ich zahle auch Versand, und sowieso, und ich will so sehr und Geburtstag" dann ist es 100% eine Abzocke!


So weit würde ich aber nicht gehen.


----------



## Hippo (12 Oktober 2014)

Mutmaßlicher Betrug(sversuch) wirds dann wenn einer die Ware will ohne daß ich das Geld sicher in der Hand (auf dem Konto) habe.


----------



## Gilling (13 Oktober 2014)

Um Gottes Willen!
Na gottseidank hab ich grad nochmal gegoogelt.

Wollte ein Tablet bei Quoka verkaufen und siehe da: 

>>kosten Letzter Preis
>>
>> E-Mail des Interessenten:   [email protected]

Sie wollte dann ohne Diskussion den von mir angesprochenen Preis (Versand nach Italien) bezahlen und meine Bankdaten erfahren:

> sagen Sie mir bitte den letzten Preis des Artikels und die
> Transportkosten nach Italien, ich will es kaufen>

Hab die Konversation nach dem Finden dieses Threads sofort abgebrochen...


----------



## Stromgitarre (26 Oktober 2014)

So, mal schnell gegooglet und: Bingo!
Wollte ein Handy verkaufen. Anfrage erhalten, Porto wird übernommen, aber nur mit DHL und per Express.

Am Ende erhielt ich folgende Lieferadresse:
NAME: lupita fernandez
ADDRESS;VIA BOLOGNETTA 73, POST CODE: 00132, STATE:ROMA  
COUNTRY:ITALY

Die Mails kamen von folgender Adresse: [email protected]

Dieser Straßenname tauchte hier öfter auf, die scheinen es ja dort faustdick hinter den Ohren zu haben. 
Na, Geld soll morgen überwiesen werden, demnach werde ich wohl sehr bald auch eine Mail einer Bank erhalten...


----------



## BenTigger (26 Oktober 2014)

Wenn doch alle nur mal Google nutzen würden, wäre diesen Leuten schnell das Wasser abgegraben.


----------



## Hippo (26 Oktober 2014)

Alle Menschen werden schlau ...
... die einen vorher und die meisten hinterher ...


----------



## Hundefreund (18 November 2014)

Es gibt wohl eine neue Masche...
Es werden kleine Hunde dringen abzugeben wegen Zeitmangel. Im Mailverkehr stellt man dann fest, das der Hund in diesem Fall in Belgien sitzt und per Tiertransport zu uns kommen soll. Dafür brauchen die Leute aber die vollständige Adresse. Für was ist mir zur Zeit noch unerklärbar .. Adresse habe ich nicht raus gegeben, hoffe das ich aber nicht zu viel Infos von meiner Familie raus gegeben habe.


----------



## Hippo (18 November 2014)

Erst die Adresse, dann schreiben die daß der Transport finanziert werden muß, dann kostet der Tierarzt, dann kostet die Quarantäne die der Amtsarzt verhängt hat und und und


----------



## motoboy (18 November 2014)

Hallo,

bei mir versuchen Sie es auch gerade. 
Einmal unter der Email: Mrs Bernice Claro <[email protected]>

Mit folgendem Text:

Ich kaufe diesen Artikel als Geschenk für meinen schöne Sohn als Hochzeitsgeschenk.
Bitte, wenn es sowieso können euch, indem Sie den Artikel, um ihn in Italien zu helfen, werde ich sehr glücklich sein. Ich verspreche, Sie zahlen unabhängig Betrag, den sie können
Kosten zu posten.
wenden Sie sich bitte zurück zu mir mit der gesamten Kosten für den Versand, so kann ich Budgets mein Geld für sie und die Zahlung an Sie auf einmal machen in Ordnung.

Ich brauche auch Ihre Bankverbindung für die Zahlung und Gesamtkosten.

Name des Karteninhabers:
Name der Bank:
Kontonummer:
BIC:
IBAN:
Swift Code / BLZ:
Ihre Telefonnummer:
E-Mail:
Gesamtkosten + Versandkosten Italien=

Einmal habe ich diese Info i Zahlung wird heute, wenn ich meine freie Zeit in Arbeit haben, und ich hoffe, Sie verstehen mich so sehr well.I kann immer noch in Englisch zu kommunizieren, wenn Sie wollen.
Ich erwarte Ihre Antwort.

Regards.


Und dann einmal mit: Jonas Finn <[email protected]>

 Ich bitte Sie, mir zu sagen, den Gesamtbetrag
einschließlich DHL EXPRESS
Kosten nach Italien,
 auch senden Sie mir Ihre Bankverbindung, so kann
ich das Geld sofort über







Bin in Email kontakt mit Ihnen, mal schauen wie es weitergeht 

Gruss an alle


----------



## Teleton (19 November 2014)

motoboy schrieb:


> als Geschenk für meinen schöne Sohn


Haha, für schöne Sohn, der war lustig.


----------



## ElDooderino (22 November 2014)

Ich habe grade eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht.
Ich habe bei Quaka eine teure Canon 1d Mark2 Kamera inseriert. Noch am gleichen Tag bekam ich eine Nachricht im gebrochenen Deutsch von: [email protected]
Ich möge Ihr bitte die Transportkosten für den DHL Versand nach Italien und meine Bankdaten nennen, dann würde Sie den Kaufbertrag+Versand sofort überweisen.
Als Lieferadresse wurde angegeben:

Name: WILLIAMS TITO
Adresse: VIA BOLOGNETTA 13
Code: 00132
Zustand: ROMALand: ITALIEN


Gesagt getan. Kurz darauf bekam ich eine Mail. Angeblich von der RBS Bank. (Royal Bank of Scotland).
Wenn man sich die Adresse aber mal anschaut ahnt man böses.   [email protected]     ??? Wie kann das denn sein??
Ich sollte also die Tracking ID vom versendeten dHL Paket an die Bank senden, damit das Geld meinem Konto gutgeschrieben werden kann.


Da war bei mir Schluss. Zu viele Dinge kamen mir spanisch vor, und ich habe nochmal gegoogelt.
So bin ich hier gelandet. Diese Informationen mit Email Adresse und Kontaktdaten wollte ich hier unbedingt teilen. Vielleicht retten diese Infos ja jemanden davor
auf diese Saubande reinzufallen!!


----------



## manny 1 (22 November 2014)

Ich bin auch auf Frau Clementina Satras aus Ungarn reingefallen. Ich hatte eine Kette bei Quoka inseriert, darauf bekam ich eine Mail aus Ungarn. Die Kette sollte inkl. Versand 295 € kosten. Da der Preis OK war, wollte ich erst das Geld und dann die Kette verschicken. Nach ein paar Tagen, erhielt ich die Nachricht der Sabadella Bank, dass das Geld zu 80 % überwiesen sei und ich nun das Paket los schicken solle und den Absendeschein mailen soll. Danach sollte das Geld dann zu 100 % überwiesen werden. Bei 99 % bekam ich dann eine Mail, dass ausversehen 495 € anstatt 295 € überwiesen sind und da die Transaktion nicht rückgängig gemacht werden könne, deshalb sollte ich 200 € überweisen, damit mir die Bank dann 495 € überweist. Da ich das natürlich nicht tat, wurde ich immer wieder ( über 50 mal ) aufgefordert zu zahlen.
Selbst als ich mitteilte, dass meine Bank sie als Nigeria Mafia bezeichne, wurde ich aufgefordert meine Bank zu wechseln und endlich das Geld zu überweisen.
Meine Kette ist leider weg, aber ich werde nie mehr etwas ins Ausland verkaufen.


----------



## Reducal (22 November 2014)

manny 1 schrieb:


> Selbst als ich mitteilte, dass meine Bank sie als Nigeria Mafia bezeichne, wurde ich aufgefordert meine Bank zu wechseln ....


...die Halunken bekommen kreativen Aufwind.


----------



## Bani (23 November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

soeben habe ich ebenfalls meine 2te bekanntmachung mit einem Betrüger gemacht. Habe eine Ps3 zum Kauf bei Quoka angeboten und prompt kam ein Anegbot aus Spanien. Name: [email protected]
Wollte natürlich direkt meine Bankdaten, hab aber erstmal versucht herauszufinden wieso und weshalb sie nicht per Paypal zahlen könne und ich Sicherheiten will das es kein Betrug ist. Es kamen dann Ausreden wie Bla Bla ich bin eine gute Frau und hab 2 Kinder..weshalb sollte ich betrügen?....DDDDD..da musste ich schon nix mehr sagen. Hab der Person jedenfalls gesagt das das Konto überprüft wird und sie sich schon mal auf eine Überraschung freuen kann UND wenn man schon leute versucht zu verarschen richtig deutsch schreiben sollte 

ALSO Leute , Finger weg von solchen Idioten die versuchen euch das geld abzuziehen


----------



## Ana (23 November 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Info wegen [email protected]! Ich habe heute auch eine komische Email bekommen. Sie wollte unbedingt mein Konto haben. Kein Paypal! Glücklicherweise habe ich diese Email in Google gesucht und habe die Info hier gefunden.


----------



## Siiri1986 (27 November 2014)

also ich hab jetzt leider den Text vergessen rauszunehmen. ich wollte den nich  zittieren sondern eigentlich nur sagen, dass ich dummerweise zu spät auf diese Seite gestoßen bin und ein Tablet nach Italien geschickt habe. Kontakt war mit der [email protected] Adresse.. 
Ich wollte eigentlich erst Geld, dann Ware wie immer aber dann hat mich die angebliche Banco Santander aus Italien angeschrieben, dass sie die Sendungsnummer brauchen und dann sofort überweisen.. leider war ich ein ein bisschen zu blauäugig... mittlerweile soll ich auch das Geld entweder per Western Union oder auf ein anderes Bankkonto überweisen (angeblich hat die Person zu viel angegeben zum überweisen).. 
Mache ich natürlich nicht, die Polizei versucht sich best möglichst zu kümmern.. 
Sicher werde ich mein Geld nicht erhalten und ich bin definitiv geheilt von Verkäufen im Internet.. Aber auch ich habe das Paket an einer REINER BEATE in ROM geschickt... Echt heftiger Betrug...


----------



## Hippo (27 November 2014)

Ich schmeiß mal die Gebetsmühle an ...

Was Du jetzt noch tun kannst ist die Zähne zusammenbeißen, den Spott der Umwelt tapfer ertragen und Deine Geschichte erzählen und Dein Umfeld warnen.
Weil wie Du siehst - hinterher ins man IMMER schlauer. Aber die Geschädigten sind jetzt nunmal die die VORHER an die Leute rankommen.


----------



## Berliner Bär (15 Dezember 2014)

Auch ich bin auf Frau Beate Reiner, Rom, hereingefallen. Bei mir trat sie unter dem Namen "Jonas [email protected]" auf, machte bewußt bei der Banco Santander eine Überzahlung von 300,- Euro zusätzlich zu den vereinbarten 100.- Euro einschl. Porto und wollte, dass ich ihr den überzahlten Betrag per Western Union zurücküberweise. Es folgten dann weitere Lügen und Märchen. Obwohl ich weiterhin auf mein Geld warte, werde ich nicht auf ihre betrügerischen Vorschläge eingehen. Wie kann man dieser Frau das Handwerk legen??? Ich werde einen gerichtlichen Zahlungsbefehl erwirken. Berliner Bär


----------



## Berliner Bär (15 Dezember 2014)

Achtung, auch Frank Laumen aus GB vesucht Geldwäsche und ist kein solider Partner!


----------



## Hippo (15 Dezember 2014)

Berliner Bär schrieb:


> ... Ich werde einen gerichtlichen Zahlungsbefehl erwirken. Berliner Bär


Gegen ein Phantom?
Viel Spaß ...


----------



## Hippo (15 Dezember 2014)

Berliner Bär schrieb:


> Achtung, auch Frank Laumen aus GB vesucht Geldwäsche und ist kein solider Partner!


Bitte präzisieren!


----------



## Cpt.Striker (26 Januar 2015)

Frage mich, ob dieses Problem mit der hohen Dichte an Betrügern nicht auch durch Quoka und Kalaydoo usw. gefördert wird. Gerade bei teureren Elektronikartikeln, eingestellt irgendwo in Deutschland, meist keine funktionierende Telefonnummer dabei, haben sich bei mir immer Engländer, Schotten und Iren gemeldet, die sofort Vorschläge machten, wie die Transaktionen zu regeln seien. Ich frage mich, warum die ihre Geschäfte nicht in England, Schottland oder Irland abwickeln, sondern hier in Deutschland inserieren müssen? Hat von Euch schonmal jemand was in England, Schottland oder Irland bei Quoka eingestellt? Desweiteren ärgert mich das Quoka diese Betrüger nicht zu interessieren scheinen. Habe versucht sie zu melden, keine Reaktion. Die von mir gemeldeten Anzeigen, verkaufe Audio Physic Boxen  (Modell fast schon egal) aus Dülmen, München, Pforzehim, Leverkusen, Berlin, etc hatten alle zum Ergebnis , dass sich Thomas oder Alex oder wie auch immer  von sonstwo gemeldet haben, es sind wie gesagt noch nicht mal funktionierende Telefonnummern dabei, könnt es Euch ja mal anschauen. Wenn ich so ein Portal hätte würde ich doch schon so einiges unternehmen, damit es halbwegs "sauber" bleibt, aber Quoka, Kalaydoo und Co scheint das nicht zu interessieren.


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2015)

Cpt.Striker schrieb:


> Wenn ich so ein Portal hätte ....


...hast du aber anscheinend nicht, sonst könntest du erahnen, was Größe und Datenflut bedeutet. Man kann nicht alles regulieren und ein bisschen Schwund ist halt immer.
Portale mit anonymer und zumeist kostenloser Anmeldung ziehen nun einmal nicht nur Gutmeschen an sondern eben auch das G´schwerl, solche die es auch die Naivität der anderen abgesenhen haben. Portalbetreiber sehen bei solchen Aktivitäten zumeist nicht mal hin, da die Geschäftsanbahnung und die -Abwicklung im Ermessensbereich der Nutzer liegt.


----------



## Dami430 (10 Februar 2015)

Guten Abend - leider hab ich das forum hier zu spät gefunden.
Ich bin heute auch reingefallen -
hab ein samsung note 3 über ebay kleinanzeigen verkauft und heute abgeschickt - leider kann ich das paket nicht stoppen.
nun ja das note 3 war defekt nicht desto trotz 165 euro weg
hab auch emails von der bank - banco popolare bekommen - und der käufer hat enorm druck ausgeübt -
nun ja lehrgeld würde ich sagen -
bei mir hiess er:

efosa micheal omoigui
calle pare artigas  45
barcelona

email wurde gesendet von sharon micheal

also leute vorsicht ich hab draus gelernt und werde nur an leute verkaufen die die sachen direkt abholen


----------



## Hippo (10 Februar 2015)

Oder erst schicken wenn die Kohle auf dem Konto ist


----------



## BenTigger (11 Februar 2015)

Hmm und die Kohle wird dann irgendwann wegen Bankbetrug zurück gebucht.

An ausländische Adressen würde ich nichts versenden. 

Ausser ich bekomme das Geld via Moneygram oder Western Union ausgezahlt und erst dann versende ich ins Ausland 
Was die können, kann ich schon lange....


----------



## Valkyria (20 Februar 2015)

Guten Abend leider bin auch ich Opfer eines Betruges geworden ich habe mein Samsung Galaxy S5 nach Italien geschickt die Dame dessen Name Andrea Yannic ist hat mich solange bequatsch bis ich den Mist geglaubt habe was sie mir erzählte und ich mein Handy los schickte heute sollte das Geld auf meinem Konto sein doch nix passierte stattdessen sollte ich ihr weil es angeblich einen Bank Irrtum gab 400 euro auf ihren konto überweisen damit ihre Bank mir dann 800 Euro auf einen konto gutschreiben tut als ich ihr dann sagtedamit ich das ganz sicher nicht mmachen werde und sie mein Handy zurück schicken soll weil ich sonst zur Polizei gehen werde fing sie an mich zu erhöhen und schrieb mir ich soll zur Bank gehen das Geld überweisen und wenn ich zur Polizei gehe fangen meine Probleme erst an und irgendwas von noch bin ich frei


----------



## JuliaN (3 April 2015)

Hallo Leute, brauche dringen Rat.

Habe heute diese Anfrage bekommen bei Quoka.de:

Bitte senden Sie zurück in der Post. ([email protected] ) mit Ihrem Mail-Adresse ??



( letzte Preis) Ihrem persönlichen E-Mail- zur ([email protected]) MFG..

meine Antwort war drauf:

ich würd schon gern für mein Kleid 350,- haben wollen! was schlagen sie vor?!

dann weiter per E-Mail geschrieben!!

Das hat er mir als nächstes geschickt:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo, 

 Ich bin sehr interessiert beides, und ich bin ok mit dem Preis und bin bereit, Ihnen die Zahlung gültig Euro Scheck bezahlen, wenn Sie die Scheck erhalten, und Sie werden in Ihrer Bank eingelöst, die nicht länger als 3 Tage dauert, um 5 Tage und wenn das Geld auf Ihrem Bankkonto, wird meine Verlader für die Abholung der Ware in Deutschland kommen. Ich brauche die folgenden Informationen für die Zahlung. 

Name: 
Adresse 
Stadt: 
Land: 
Die Telefonnummer, einschließlich Mobil, Festnetznummer und 
Büronummer: Endpreis: 

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also ich bin schon misstrauisch und denke das ist ein Betrüger! Was sagt ihr dazu!? Vor allem als ich ihn gegoogelt habe, hatte er mehrere Anzeigen angeschrieben bei Quoka mit den gleichen Sätzen!!

Was soll ich machen, kennt jemand den Typen?

MfG JuliaN


----------



## klausp (3 April 2015)

JuliaN schrieb:


> Also ich bin schon misstrauisch und denke das ist ein Betrüger!
> 
> MfG JuliaN



Misstrauisch solltest Du auch sein, ich denke nicht, dass dies seriös ist.

Schecks werden zunächst vorläufig gut geschrieben bei der Bank, der Betrag erscheint auf Deinem Kontoauszug.
Wenn der Scheck dann manchmal erst nach Wochen platzt, zieht die Bank das Geld wieder ein.

Gern wird auch ein höherer Betrag auf dem Scheck eingetragen. Der "versehentlich" zu hohe Betrag soll dann per Western Union 
oder Moneygram zurücktransferiert werden.

Ich würde persönlich würde niemals einen Scheck als Zahlungsmittel von einem Unbekannten akzeptieren.
Das ist viel zu riskant. 

Mein Rat wäre : Finger weg!

klausp


----------



## JuliaN (4 April 2015)

klausp schrieb:


> Mein Rat wäre : Finger weg!
> 
> klausp



Vielen Dank das, werde ich tun! 

lg JuliaN


----------



## Hippo (4 April 2015)

Wie Du richtig erkannt hast und auch mein Vorposter bestätigt hat - Finger weg.
Und von dem gesparten Geld gönnst Du Deinem Bauchgefühl was feines.


----------



## Saha (22 April 2015)

Die gleiche Nachricht habe ich auch für meine Anzeigen bekommen:

Hallo, 

  Ich bin sehr interessiert , und ich bin ok mit dem Preis und bin bereit, Ihnen die Zahlung gültig Euro Scheck bezahlen, wenn Sie die Scheck erhalten, und Sie werden in Ihrer Bank eingelöst, die nicht länger als 2 Tage dauert, um 3 Tage und wenn das Geld auf Ihrem Bankkonto, wird meine Verlader für die Abholung der Ware in Deutschland kommen. Ich brauche die folgenden Informationen für die Zahlung. 

Name: 
Adresse 
Stadt: 
Land: 
Die Telefonnummer, einschließlich Mobil, Festnetznummer und 
Büronummer: Endpreis: 

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße


----------



## Martin'' (25 April 2015)

Hi,
bei mir ist's andersherum und ich "vermute" nur, daß es Betrug sein könne:

Vor kurzem wurde ein teure Marken-Ware gebraucht recht günstig angeboten bei Quoka, v. Verkäufer nur die PLZ (in D) bekannt.
Ich hatte angefragt ob man den Kauf per Nachnahme abwickeln könnte. - Nein, mache man nicht.
Sagte mir wäre das zu unsicher einige hundert EUR auf verdacht zu überweisen.
Die Mailadresse hatte Vor- u. Zuname und einen namhaften Domainnamen (Telefonanbieter) ...aber es Stand darunter über ...APP / ...Phone gesandt.

Ich hatte von den Kauf abgesehen.

Nun wieder eine sehr ähnliche Ware von gleichem Premiumhersteller, gebraucht und sehr günstig bei Quoka.
Stutzig machte mich die identische PLZ, nahezu alles klein geschrieben und auch sonst ähnl. Aufmachung und ähnl. Inhalt der Anzeige. Auch haben wohl nur sehr wenige Leute 2x solche Ware zuhause...
Unter einer anderen Mailadr. angeschrieben - denn nun hat's mich interessiert.
Natürlich hab ich versucht meine Anfrage anders zu gestalten als zuvor, hab nicht nach Nachnahme gefragt sondern wie man meine die Unsicherheit bei so einer Überweisung "rausnehmen" könnte.
Antwort war "Weiß ich auch nicht - was meinst Du"?

Und jetzt kommts: Mailadr. diesmal kurz ...Schema [email protected] ...wobei die beiden Buchstaben den Initialen des Namens der obigen Mailadr. entsprechen. Zufall geht anders.
Und wieder über ein Smartphone gesandt ...aber mit einer anderen APP.

Wie kann man "Echtheit" verifizieren?
Ideal wäre ich würde jemand dort kennen - ist aber nicht.
Oder die Person wäre im Web eindeutig präsent, z.B. auf einer (namhaften) Firmenwebsite mit Festnetznummer, Mailadr. oder so.

Was gäbe es sonst für Möglichkeiten?
(Entfernung >500km ...also hinfahren ist nicht.)

Gruß
Martin


----------



## BenTigger (25 April 2015)

Wo ist die Stadt denn ?


----------



## Martin'' (25 April 2015)

Ist ja für die "Sache an sich" nicht wichtig.
(Will hier nicht zu sehr ins "persönl." Detail gehen ...weiß ja nicht ob es tatsächl. betrüg. Absichten sind und möchte nicht (indirekt) jemand damit verurteilen. Mit mehr Details wäre die Anzeige evtl. "auffindbar".)

Oder willst Du für mich hinfahren und schaun daß alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht ).

Martin


----------



## BenTigger (25 April 2015)

Wenn sie hier in der Nähe ist...
und mit der Stadt nennst du noch keine persönlichen Daten, da dort ja normalerweise mindestens 2000 Leute wohnen, bevor der Titel "Stadt" vergeben wird.


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2015)

@ Martin, wenn dich das Angebot interessiert, dann fahre hin und mache den Deal. Das Risiko ist auf deiner Seite und das kann man zuvor auch nicht ausschließen. Dass bei solchen Geschäften immer ein G´schmäckle dabei ist, ist dir ja klar, sonst würdest du hier nicht klagen, oder? Somit meine ich eigentlich: "... lass es sein und genieße das Frühlingswetter mit netteren Belangen!"

Dass einer einer eMail von einem Smartphone schreibt, ist heutzutage übrigens völlig normal. Viele Leute haben nicht mal mehr einen Computer, um mal eben mit der Welt zu kommunizieren.


----------



## Martin'' (25 April 2015)

@Ben Tigger, 
die Idee jemand hinzuschicken hatte ich auch.
Nur entweder muß ich dann diesem die Kohle vorab überweisen, oder er legt das für mich aus.
Das geht halt auch nur bei Leuten die man kennt...

@Reducal,
670km sind selbst mit schnellem Bike keine Option wg. Gebrauchtware für 450€.
Ich hab schon einiges von privat auf die Ferne gekauft.
Meist hat einfach alles auf seriösen Anbieter hingewiesen und ich konnte per Festnetz mit dem Anbieter vorher telefonieren. Teils hatte ich Bilder von bestimmten Stellen der Ware nachgefordert ...das kann man nur liefern wenn man die Ware daliegen hat (kein kpl. Fake).
Bisher prima gelappt (gut - man stellt sich mal den Gebrauchtzustand etwas anders vor - aber sonst).
Das soll aber auch so bleiben.

Wäre PayPal eine taugliche Bezahlart von privat zu privat?
Nachnameversand taugt ja eher nicht - hat er außerdem verneint.

-Martin-


----------



## Martin'' (25 April 2015)

Soeben wurde PayPal auch abgelehnt.
Die PLZ ist übrigens ein nahezu reines Industriegebiet (Hafen).
Ich habe klargestellt, daß ich ohne ausreichend Sicherheiten keinen Deal eingehe.


----------



## seripha (28 April 2015)

Bin auch auf sowas reingefallen und habe leider auch Geld verloren.....war da zu leichtgläubig ..... Jetzt diskutiert die immer noch mit mir hin und Her und ihre angebliche Bank will noch mehr Geld für die Aktivierung das ich dann alles bekomme..... 

Habe bei meinem Verkauf in der ersten mail mein tagesgeldkonto angegeben ... Davon kann man nichts abbuchen falls es zu nem Bank betrug kommen sollte.... Das war mir eine Lehre.....dreckiges Gesindel 

Name : Slaus Sven
Addresse VIA BOMPIETRO 76
Post code:00132
State: ROMA
Land : italy


----------



## Martin'' (1 Mai 2015)

Nun war zum 3. mal ein ähnl. Artikel drin ...alles hat auf einen ident. Anbieter hingewiesen.
Ich hab das nun an Quoka gemeldet und die konnten meine Vermutung scheinbar nachvollziehen, da die Annonce nun weg ist.


----------



## Hippo (1 Mai 2015)

Und die nächste steht bestimmt schon in den Startlöchern.
Sinnvoll und leider vermutlich auch effektiver ist andere zu warnen und auf die entsprechenden Threads hier und anderswo hinzuweisen


----------



## Martin'' (2 Mai 2015)

Ja klar, das mach ich sowieso.
Vor allem die Erkennungsmerkmale, die Muster erklären, damit auch bei anderen die Alarmglocken angehen und vorsichtig rangegangen wird - grundsätzlich!


----------



## manu_robert (3 Mai 2015)

Hallo - bin neu hier und habe gerade sehr viel gelesen!
Hatte auch mein iPhone in eBay-Kleinanzeigen. Kurz darauf kam eine eMail nach dem Preis und dass es das Paket kaufen möchte. (Jemand aus Spanien der es für seinen Sohn in Italien kaufen möchte ...) Ich hatte mich natürlich über einen schnellen Handel gefreut. Bankverbindung geschickt und alles schien gut. Die BANCO SABADELL schickte mir den Status nachdem ich die Sendungsnummer bekannt gegeben hatte. Komisch was nur die eMail der Bank (xxxx.live.com)
Dann habe ich hier recherchiert und erst dann ging mir ein Licht auf. Ich bin dann schnell zur Post und habe mein Paket wieder geholt. (ging ohne Probleme weil ich eine Online-Frankierung nutzte)
Nach vielem eMail-Verkehr (incl. falscher Polizeiausweis des Bruders!!) dass das ganze Geld erst kommt wenn aufgrund der Sendungsnummer eine Bewegung sichtbar wird habe ich mir nun einen "kleinen Zeitvertreib" (aufgrund des Regenwetters) erlaubt.
Da ich ja bereits online bezahlt hatte - kann ich das Paket (wie schon mal hier erwähnt) mit Katzentreu füllen und einen Zettel beilegen (unflätiger Text) du dann losschicken. Durch die Sendungsverfolgung sehe ich ja dann wann das Paket ankommt.
Vorher werde ich aber via eMail mein "ach so dummes Verhalten" kundtun und recht reuemütig um Verzeihung bitten.
Ich habe aber nur noch ein kleines Problem ---- ich habe kein Katzenstreu - glaubt ihr dass ein paar Steine auch gehen würden?? (grins)

Nochmals DANKE an das Forum hier  -ohne Euch wäre ich wirklich reingefallen - DANKE DANKE


----------



## BenTigger (3 Mai 2015)

> Vorher werde ich aber via eMail mein "ach so dummes Verhalten" kundtun und recht reuemütig um Verzeihung bitten.


Wieso vorher???

Das kannst du immer noch tun, wenn unerwarteter Weise doch Geld bei dir ankommt.
Ansonsten lass sie doch voller Freude das Paket abholen und entsetzt das gebrauchte Katzenstreu anschauen


----------



## manu_robert (3 Mai 2015)

.... naja  -die sollen meine "gespielte Reue" weil ich das Paket nicht gleich losgeschickt habe erkennen und sich "diebisch" über den augenscheinlich gelungenen Betrug freuen.
Ich sehe ja dann durch die Sendungsverfolgung wenn da Paket abgeholt wurde - hihi.


----------



## Goblin (3 Mai 2015)

Warum wartet man nicht einfach bis das Geld auf dem Konto ist und verschickt erst DANN die Ware ??? Warum sollte die BANCO SABADELL eine Statusmeldung schicken ? Warum sollte jemand einen Polizeiausweis schicken ??

Einfach mal logisch denken


----------



## dvill (3 Mai 2015)

Vorsicht.

"Geld auf dem Konto" heißt nicht, dass es auch bleibt. Bei manipulierten Buchungen von geknackten Konten ist es schnell wieder weg.


----------



## BenTigger (3 Mai 2015)

manu_robert schrieb:


> .... naja  -die sollen meine "gespielte Reue" weil ich das Paket nicht gleich losgeschickt habe erkennen und sich "diebisch" über den augenscheinlich gelungenen Betrug freuen.
> Ich sehe ja dann durch die Sendungsverfolgung wenn da Paket abgeholt wurde - hihi.


Achsoooo, ich dachte du wolltest die Reue  des Katzenstreus vorher spielen


----------



## manu_robert (4 Mai 2015)

... noch ne kurze Bemerkung zu Goblin  - weisst du, ich bin recht unbedarft und glaube an das Gute im Menschen (sorry, aber so bin ich nun mal) und deshalb finde ich Bemerkungen wie "einfach mal logisch denken" für eine bereits geschehene Aktion nicht sooo gut. Lösungsorientierte Ratschläge und aktive Hilfestellung in der gegebenen Situation lassen das Edle im Menschen erkennen. Und zu dvill --- ja, du hast recht!
Abgesehen von allem - ich habe "die Steine" (kein gebrauchtes Katzenstreu) losgeschickt und verfolge sie Senung - grins


----------



## BenTigger (4 Mai 2015)

@manu_robert: Nicht ärgern, manche lesen lange Texte nicht genau und verstehen sie daher nicht 
Er hat das nur für die Kurzleser übersetzt, was in deinem Bericht stand...


----------



## manu_robert (4 Mai 2015)

... passt schon


----------



## manu_robert (5 Mai 2015)

... kurzer Zwischenbericht - "Steine-Paket" ordnungsgemäß von DHL weitergeleitet - habe den Käufer wieder angemailt ([email protected]) damit er die Zahlung dar Banco Sabadell auslöst.
Paket geht nach Italien (02020 Collegiove, Della Conzillizione 3) und ich beobachte den Sendungsverlauf. Eine Nachricht oder einen Zahlungseingang habe ich seither nicht - mal sehen was der morgige Tag so bringt.


----------



## klausp (5 Mai 2015)

manu_robert schrieb:


> ... kurzer Zwischenbericht - "Steine-Paket" ordnungsgemäß von DHL weitergeleitet -


 
Du hast hoffentlich nicht deine richtige Absenderadresse angegeben. 
Das können Einzeltäter sein aber manchmal stecken kriminelle Banden dahinter, was durchaus gefährlich werden kann.
Also bleib lieber vorsichtig.


----------



## manu_robert (9 Mai 2015)

Ende der Berichterstattung: "Steine" wurde lt. Sendungsverfolgung entgegengenommen  - ein unflätiges eMail mit "dumm" und "böse" eingetroffen und dass die Zahlung nicht erfolgen wird (die ich eigentlich längst haben sollte) - auch der angebliche Sohn hat sich wohl in Luft aufgelöst ---- nun - meine erstaunte Frage auf diese mail war eigentlich nur "... was für Steine"? und dass er sich ständig umdrehen soll ob nicht die Polizei schon da wäre? Bisher ist Ruhe eingekehrt - aber im Nachhinein hätte ich doch "Katzenexkremente" dazu packen sollen. Zudem denke ich (weil das ein netter Zeitvertreib ist) nach, ob ich nicht mal wieder ein Handy verkaufen sollte??
Allen hier in Forum nochmals herzlichen Dank - ohne Euch wäre ich auf dies Person reingefallen - DANKE!!


----------



## Arfoe (18 Juni 2015)

Stehe mit einer gewissen: [email protected], Helen Hogdson in Kontakt. Sie wollte über Kalaydo meinen Laptop kaufen. Sollte nach Italien an ihren angeblichen Sohn gehen: Raymond Hodgson, Adresse: Via Bolognetta 80 Roma, Italien. Plz: 00132

Bin auf das Forum hier gestoßen.

Leider habe ich meine  Kontodaten schon an diese Betrüger geschickt. Sollte ich schon mal meine Bank informieren falls die versuchen das Konto zu knacken. Erfahrungen?

Danke


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2015)

Arfoe schrieb:


> Sollte ich schon mal meine Bank informieren falls die versuchen das Konto zu knacken.


Nein, das bereitet der Bank nur unnötige Arbeit. Vorsorge ist dort mit Sicherheit genug getroffen worden.


----------



## BenTigger (18 Juni 2015)

Und wenn die das knacken, sprich Geld abbuchen, ist das eine ungenehmigte Lastschrift und du kannst das ganz einfach zurückbuchen lassen. Ein Satz bei der Bank "Ey das genehmige ich nicht, Geld zurück" reicht und die Bank holt das Geld zurück und lässt sich die Aktion beim Abbuchenden teuer bezahlen...


----------



## wiekriegeneuchbetrüger (19 Juni 2015)

scouty schrieb:


> hallo möchte zu dem Eintrag von Emmanuel noch sagen: Mir erging es genauso... Er bzw sie schrieb: "sende mir Gesamtkosten, werde sofort überweisen"..haha.. als ich 3x nach dem Überweisungsbeleg fragte, kam nur lapidar "okay..byye"..ich frage mich nur, was haben die Leute davon ??
> Sowas gehörte bei Quoka sofort gesperrt !!!


ja und Quoka sollte endlich mal reagieren


----------



## wiekriegeneuchbetrüger (19 Juni 2015)

Tobi schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> 
> Dies ist die Adresse,
> NAME, LARSON WILLIAMS
> ...


Genau so schrieben mir etliche Personen aus Italien und Spanien...Leute Augen auf bei mail Adressen wie zb. gmail.com oder Versand nach Italien, Spanien, Großbritanien usw. ich bin heute selber reingefallen und habe meine Bankdaten gesendet, reagiert nicht auf Anfragen aus dem Ausland, die sind meistens Betrüger, seit auf de Hut.


----------



## Reducal (19 Juni 2015)

wiekriegeneuchbetrüger schrieb:


> Quoka sollte endlich mal reagieren


Wieso? Quoka bietet nur die Plattform zur Geschäftsanbahnung, der Rest ist die Sache der Nutzer.


----------



## wiekriegeneuchbetrüger (19 Juni 2015)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wieso? Quoka bietet nur die Plattform zur Geschäftsanbahnung, der Rest ist die Sache der Nutzer.


Das bedeutet, der Betrugsversuch beginnt auf dieser Plattform


----------



## BenTigger (19 Juni 2015)

wiekriegeneuchbetrüger schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, der Betrugsversuch beginnt auf dieser Plattform


Aber nicht von Quoka.


----------



## Mia (19 Juni 2015)

*Internet / Kleinanzeigen Betrug Quoka. 

Adresse ist hier schon vielen bekannt.

schwarze Schrift Detlef Kattig, pinke Schrift meine Antwort.


Hier der Nachrichtenverlauf, mit einem Detlef Kattig 
*

Preis iphone5?

_220 inkl. Versand_

ER: Ich habe nicht viel Zeit, um über den Preis, zu streiten
Okay, ich werde das Geld auf Ihr Bankkonto zu zahlen.
Ich brauche Ihre Bankverbindung für die Zahlung.
Name des Kontoinhabers?
Name der Bank?
Kontonummer?
BIC?
IBAN?
Swift Code / Bankleitzahl?
Ihre Telefonnummer?
private email address
Package vereinbarten Kosten + Versand nach Rom italien.

_Bankdaten geschickt da kein angeblich kein Paypal_ (so blöd wie ich war)

Klattig Detlef <[email protected]>schrieb:
ich werde die Zahlung jetzt zu machen, so löschen Sie die Anzeige von Quoka.de und mein Paket

_ok_

versandfertig in ROM italien
geben Sie die Adresse in dieser Form.
Dies ist die Adresse,
*Bezeichnungetlef Kattig 

 Adresse:VIA BOLOGNETTA 80  

 Postleitzahl:00133 *(nach Recherche Google Map, PLZ 00132)*

 Zustand:ROMA 

 LAND:Italien *

_ok, notiert, Ware geht sofort nach Zahlungseingang raus_

Ich zahlte das Geld, hatte ich Sie über Banco popolar Online-Internet-Banking bezahlt.
Ich bekam die Genehmigung E-Mail von meiner Bank und ich weiß, dass sie auch schicken es Ihnen!
die Bank abgezogen, das Geld von meinem Konto.
Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre E-Mail-Ordner! Posteingang oder Spam-Ordner und zeigt dann Bild und sehen Sie die ganze Nachricht.
Ich denke, die Bestätigung von meiner Bank, dass Sie Ihr Geld Transfer-Status kennen,
Ich brauche eine schnelle Antwort von Ihnen? Ich zahlte das Geld und die Übertragung genehmigt wurde.
Vor kurzem erhielt ich die Bestätigung Bekanntmachung von meiner Bank, überprüfen Sie Ihre E-Mail-Ordner, die der
Nachricht von der Bank Banco popolar, wenn die Meldung auf dem Display auf dem Bild kann auf den Prozentsatz gefunden werden
Kennen Sie sehen den Status Ihres Geldes.
die Prüfer haben bereits erwähnt, dass Sie Ihr Geld berechtigt waren bereits
Haben Sie Nachricht von meiner Bank?
stellen Sie sicher, Sie lesen und die Nachricht von der Bank zu verstehen
machen Sie es lesen und verstehen.
*aber bitte nicht auf mich zu betrügen? Ich bin sehr zu jagen, wenn jemand betrügen mich*

_Solange kein Geld gutgeschrieben ist, verschicke ich keine Ware_

meine Bank haben für das Programm empfangen das Paket, bevor sie eine Gutschrift auf Ihr Bankkonto angefordert.
 Das Geld kann nicht in Ihrem Konto jetzt.
 meine Bank wird die Tracking-Nummer brauchen, so dass ich Bezahlung Bestätigen
 erfordern das Paket. . wenn sie das Paket aufzuspüren, wird die Bank Ihr Geld auf Ihr Bankkonto gutschreiben.
 so jetzt, Eile zu dem DHL und senden Sie das Paket an die Adresse, die ich dir gegeben habe,
 und senden Sie die Sendung Erhalt von meiner Bank per E-Mail.
 sie wird das Geld auf Ihr Bankkonto zu bewegen,
 wenn das Paket gesendet wird, und senden Sie einen Scan Fotokopie des DHL-Versand Empfang, um sie auf mein Bank email zu zeigen.
 das Geld wird sofort auf Ihr Bankkonto gutgeschrieben, wenn das Paket zu senden und die DHL-Verschiffen
 Eingang auf mein Bank E-Mail-Adresse.
_
Keine Bank fordert eine Bestätigung_

Ihr Geld ist schon bezahlt und ich kann sie nicht zurück, bis Sie zu kontaktieren meine Bank, mein Geld zurück zurückbringen,
Sie können auch bestätigen, dass von meiner Bank, kontaktieren Sie dann per E-Mail und bitten Sie jede mögliche Frage.
Ich habe die ganze Zahlung + Versand via DHL.
Sie müssen verstehen, dass Sie, um das Paket zu senden und dann schicken Sie brauchen
ein gescanntes Foto von der DHL-Versand Erhalt meiner
E-Mail Adresse Bank, vor dem Bankkredit vollständig das Geld zu vervollständigen.
das ist sehr einfach und klar.


_Nach Recherche im Internet ist uns aufgefallen das es sich in diesem Falle um eine Abzocke handeln könnte. Erst NACHDEM das GELD bei mir gutgeschrieben wurde, werde ich die Ware verschicken. Nicht vorher._

Was meinst du? Ich kann mich nicht betrügen Sie und mein Bank Betrüger nicht zulassen. Ich habe die Zahlung, und ich gebe Sie Ihre E-Mail an meine Bank ist die Bank Banco popolar Namen. Ich habe die Zahlung durch Banco popolar Online-Internet-Banking.
versuchen Sie nicht, mich zu betrügen, ich habe die Zahlung und das Geld von meinem Konto abgebucht.
Überprüfen Sie nun Ihre E-Mail-Ordner wieder. überprüfen Sie Ihren Spam, Junk-Mail-Posteingang, Förderung Posteingang, soziale Posteingang und Inserenten per E-Mail
Ich brauche dringend eine Antwort von Ihnen.

_Keine Bank fordert eine Bestätigung. 
Letzte Mail. Keine Zahlung, keine Ware._


*Strafanzeige wird gestellt !!!*


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2015)

Mia schrieb:


> Strafanzeige wird gestellt !!!


Egal ob von den Betrügern oder von dir, sowas wird sehr schnell eingestellt. Warum das? Zum einen ist kein Schaden entstanden, andererseits sind Auslandsermittlungen weder erfolgversprechend, noch verhältnismäßig.


----------



## Newbie.0815 (9 Juli 2015)

Guten Abend,

ich bin, wie so viele hier, zufällig auf das Forum gestoßen. Ich habe auch eine Anzeige bei Quoka aufgegeben und diese E-Mail erhalten:

Hallo,

 Ich bin sehr interessiert beides, und ich bin ok mit dem Preis und bin bereit, Ihnen die Zahlung gültig Euro Scheck bezahlen, wenn Sie die Scheck erhalten, und Sie werden in Ihrer Bank eingelöst, die nicht länger als 3 Tage dauert, um 5 Tage und wenn das Geld auf Ihrem Bankkonto, wird meine Verlader für die Abholung der Ware in Deutschland kommen. Ich brauche die folgenden Informationen für die Zahlung.

Name:
Adresse
Stadt:
Land:
Die Telefonnummer, einschließlich Mobil, Festnetznummer und
Büronummer: Endpreis:

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße


Das sieht, leider Gottes, schon so aus wie einige der hier veröffentlichten Beiträge. ABER es wurden keine Bankdaten erfragt (und nach den Berichten hier im Forum gebe ich die auch nicht heraus falls noch eine Anfrage kommen sollte) und der angebotene Artikel muss per Spedition abgeholt werden. 

Kann ich mir noch Hoffnungen machen, dass das eine seriöse Anfrage ist? Euro Scheck ist ja anscheinend kein sicherer Bezahlweg. Auf Barzahlung bei Abholung ink. Prüfung der Geldscheine in der nächsten Bankfiliale, PayPal oder Western Union bestehen??? Bei letzterem müsste ich meine Bankdaten dann ja doch mit angeben. Habt Ihr andere Vorschläge oder kann ich mir das ganze gleich in die Haare schmieren?

Weder der Name noch die E-Mail Adresse sind bis jetzt hier genannt worden: 

*Von:* "Simone Dressel" <[email protected]>

Eine Anschrift habe ich nicht, macht ja auch keinen Sinn da der Artikel nicht versandt werden kann.


Mögt Ihr mir bitte helfen!!!


----------



## Goblin (9 Juli 2015)

> Auf Barzahlung bei Abholung ink. Prüfung der Geldscheine in der nächsten Bankfiliale, PayPal oder Western Union bestehen



Nein,den Mist löschen und das schöne Wetter genießen


----------



## Monacherie123 (14 Juli 2015)

GizmosGatty schrieb:


> *
> Internetbetrug auf Quoka.de*
> 
> Datum 13. 01.2014
> ...


----------



## Monacherie123 (14 Juli 2015)

Ganz toll, ich könnte mich so ohrfeigen  ich bin vor allem einer Woche auf die Betrüger reingefallen, 
 
*Banco popular* hat sich die Bank genannt, von einer
*peterson Kate 
Via BOLOGNETTA 80
00133 Italien, morgen gehe ich zur Polizei und werde Anzeige erstattet, ja ich weiß das ich das Geld nicht mehr zurück bekomme aber in der Hoffnung das keiner mehr auf sowas reinfällt. *


----------



## Gamble204 (16 September 2015)

Warnung:

[email protected]

Gibt sich als Frnzösin aus, spricht gebrochen Deutsch und ist auch eine Betrügerin. 

Das Geld hängt angeblich wie hier schon oft geschildert in einer Schleife und sie benötige nur die DHL Sendungnummer auf eine Bank Email Adresse. 

Man muss immer gut aufpassen. 

Angebliche Adresse der Frau:

Miracle David
40 Boucher de Perthes
59100 Roubaix
Frankreich


----------



## Anonym 2015 (3 Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
auch ich kam jetzt in den Genuss dieser Betrüger. Allerdings bin ich generell ein vorsichtiger Mensch und habe natürlich nichts verschickt. Ich habe die Adresse angefordert und mir das Wohnhaus in Google Maps angeschaut. Über Street View hab ich die Bruchbude gesehen und mir schon gleich gedacht dass das nicht stimmen kann. Der "Käufer" wurde immer aufdringlicher und hat versucht Druck zu machen. Nicht einschüchtern lassen. Ich habe ihm geschrieben dass ich das Handy versende sobald das Geld auf meinem Konto ist... Ich gehe davon aus ich höre nichts mehr von ihm. Schade, dass die Welt mir solchen Betrügern leben muss.
Hier der Daten des Käufers: 
Name ....... Hauth Heiko (Seyfarth Uwe Heinz - [email protected])
Address. .........  via ripa superiore  4
Zustand..............castelfranco emila 
Land.....................italy
Postleizahl...........41013
Das ganze ging über die Sabadell Banco online in Italien


----------



## Luckely (9 Dezember 2015)

Anonym 2015 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch ich kam jetzt in den Genuss dieser Betrüger. Allerdings bin ich generell ein vorsichtiger Mensch und habe natürlich nichts verschickt. Ich habe die Adresse angefordert und mir das Wohnhaus in Google Maps angeschaut. Über Street View hab ich die Bruchbude gesehen und mir schon gleich gedacht dass das nicht stimmen kann. Der "Käufer" wurde immer aufdringlicher und hat versucht Druck zu machen. Nicht einschüchtern lassen. Ich habe ihm geschrieben dass ich das Handy versende sobald das Geld auf meinem Konto ist... Ich gehe davon aus ich höre nichts mehr von ihm. Schade, dass die Welt mir solchen Betrügern leben muss.
> Hier der Daten des Käufers:
> Name ....... Hauth Heiko (Seyfarth Uwe Heinz - [email protected])
> ...


----------



## Luckely (9 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
auch ich kam in den Genuss von diesem aufdringlichen und unverschämten "Hauth Heiko alias Uwe Seyfarth. Ich habe mich aber nicht unter Druck setzen lassen, allerdings gingen über Tage verteilt 30 Mails hin und her. Lasst Euch nicht über's Ohr hauen. Liebe Grüße und toll das es dieses Forum gibt


----------



## Emma Woods (12 Dezember 2015)

Habe auch auf Quoka Bekanntschaft mit so einem Betrüger gemacht.
E-Mail: [email protected]

John luciano
Address................. via rip superiore 4
Zustand. ................castlefranco emilia
Land. ............italy
Postleizahi. .............41013

Bank war auch die Banco Popolare. Sollte das Paket los schicken, dann würde die Bank das Geld auf mein Konto überweisen. Bin nicht darauf eingegangen und nachdem ich diesen Thread hier gefunden habe, werde ich auch nicht mehr auf seine (oder ihre) Emails antworten.


----------



## Luckely (12 Dezember 2015)

Ich habe gerade auf eine Annonce von mir wieder so eine blöde Anfrage in kuriosen Deutsch bekommen. Wie letzte Preis is? Ich habe nur geantwortet das der Preis oben steht und ich nichts ins Ausland verschicke. Die Anfrage war genauso formuliert, wie die von dem Herrn Uwe Seyfarth. Die Mail Adresse:[email protected]
Diesmal fange ich keine Diskussionen an. Liebe Grüße an alle und haltet die Augen auf


----------



## Luckely (12 Dezember 2015)

Jetzt habe ich mich doch mit der"Joy Bliss" auf eine Diskussion eingelassen, allerdings in einer noch unverständlicheren Sprache. Ich warte auf die nächste Mail .


----------



## Luckely (13 Dezember 2015)

Nach meinem Kauderwelsch kam nur die Frage, was ich meine, sie /er würden mich nicht verstehen . Passt mal auf, am Anfang von deren Mails wird in reinem Hochdeutsch geschrieben. Erst im zweiten oder dritten Satz fangen die an überzuschnappen. Sehr offensichtlich. Ich habe meine Annoncen jetzt erst mal raus, werde neue Fotos machen und mir den Spaß auf's neue antun. Euch allen wünsche ich einen schönen, friedlichen 3. Advent


----------



## a.risch (26 Februar 2016)

hallo leute,
wollte noch ein Betrüger vorstellen:


*Bendict Lee*


14:32 (vor 2 Stunden) an mich

Antworten auf meine E-Mailadresse:    [email protected]


Hallo
Vielen Dank für Ihre dringend Mail, ich bin in Ordnung mit Ihre Preisvorstellung und brauchen Sie nicht zu stören oder unterstreichen Sie sich über die Sendung, weil ich eine zuverlässige Transportkunden, die auf Ihre Position für die Abholung des Produkts zu meinem Haus in England kommen wird und auch meine Verlader wird die Unterstützung mes in das Clearing und die Kommissionierung einige meiner Güter, die ich von anderen Kunden gekauft haben, haben sich in mein Haus, ich werde gerne Ihre vollständige Informationen für die Zahlung haben, so dass ich es zu meinem Buchhalter darauf, Sie Zahlungsbefehls , bitte in der Zeit zurück mailen Sie mir, mit allen Einzelheiten, werden Ich mag, wenn Sie die folgenden Details, mich für die Prüfung zu bestätigen, um Ihnen innerhalb einer begrenzten Zeit wir haben, um dieses Geschäft abzuschliessen, zu senden ..
HINWEIS Bestätigen Sie die Details für mich.

NAMEN ............................................
ADRESSE ..............................
STADT.............................................
PLZ......................................
COUNTRY .................................
TELEFONNUMMER................................
LETZTER PREIS...................................

Sobald der Scheck eingelöst, mein zuverlässiger Versender über Ihren Standort kommen für den Pick-up ohne gegebenen Sie jeden Stress.
Ich erwarte Ihre Antwort so bald wie möglich.
Vielen Dank für Ihre Zeit und Freundlichkeit Aufmerksamkeit.
Ich verbleibe Mit freundlichen Grüßen.
Bendict.




meine Antwort an Bendict:


liebe Herr Bendict,

zuerst habe ich kaum was verstanden von diese Google Übersetzung,

zur zweit funktioniert nur SO!

Wir Telefonieren (keine Anrufer sperre bitte)

Sie kommen, fahren Probe, BAHR bezahlen, mitnehmen. Fertig.

Einfacher geht´s nicht.

Gruß

Leute, eure Naivität wundert mich. Echt,,, da braucht man überhaupt nicht aufpassen.
Quoka nur regional nützen, keine Bankgeschäfte. Fertig. Sonnst Ebay mit PayPal nützung.


----------



## Mond69 (20 April 2016)

Hallo, ich glaube ich habe jetzt auch einen Abzocker. Allerdings wenn ich alle Daten eingebe kommen realistische Seiten raus. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher. Denn alles was ich hier lese kommt bei mir auch vor.

Kennt die Dame jemand ? Kauft ein Collier für Ihren Freund in "Nigeria", dass kommt mir schon mal spanisch vor. Alles Homepageadressen sind realistisch.

Ich bin OK mit Ihrem Preis für die Kette
Ich bin ein Chirurg aus New York City in den USA
Ich kaufe die Kette für meine Freundin, die ein Arzt in Zentralafrika ist
Ich werde Sie .. für die Kette + .. € zahlen für den Versand durch deutsche post
Senden Sie mir Kontonummer , Name des Eigentümers und BIC das Geld zu Ihnen zu übertragen
Grüße
Dr. Rosa
Dr. Rosanne M Newell, MD
Surgical Clinic Center
Surgery, Bronx, NY
www.surgicalclinic.net
www.zocdoc.com/doctor/rosanne-newell-md

The profession of medicine and surgery must always rank as the most noble that men can adopt. The spectacle of a doctor in action among soldiers, in equal danger and with equal courage, saving life where all others are taking it, is one which must always seem glorious, whether to God or man.

Ich habe Ihr die Daten gegeben und dann eine Bestätigung der Bank of America erhalten mit der Bitte die Sendungsnummer zu senden...tja jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter...

Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben ?


----------



## Hippo (20 April 2016)

Was sagt Dein Bauch?
Hör auf ihn und bedenke unseren Sinnspruch hier "Gier frißt Hirn"
Und der andere heißt: "Was zu schön ist um wahr zu sein ist auch in den seltensten Fällen wahr"


----------



## BenTigger (21 April 2016)

Die Homepageadressen sind durchaus real, nur gehören sie nicht zu dem Versender der Mail.

Wir hatten letztens grade jemanden, der sich mit Photo als US Amerikanischer Soldat ausgab, der grade in Syrien stationiert ist.
Komisch nur, das war das selbe Photo das vorher von einem anderen benutzt wurde, der angeblich als Entwicklungshelfer im Sudan arbeitet.
Beide wollten nur unser bestes....

Das Photo war in Nigeria Connection Foren bereits bekannt und gehört einem Geschäftsmann, der die USA noch nie verlassen hatte.
Auch hier schien der Hintergrund sehr auffällig real zu sein.
darauf angesprochen, hat er sich nie wieder gemeldet.

Wie Hippo sagte, behalte das Geld/Kette lieber für dich.

Übrigens, selbst wenn das Geld auf deinem Konto eingegangen ist, kann es im Betrugsfall auch noch 6 Wochen später wieder storniert werden.
willst du das Risiko eingehen?

Tip: frage ihn, ob er dir das Geld via Western Union Bank zukommen lässt.
Dann hast du Bargeld in der Hand und das kann nicht mehr zurückgezogen werden.
Dann kannst du die Kette ja versenden.


----------



## BenTigger (21 April 2016)

Übrigens, ich finde es sehr toll von dir, das du dir VORHER Gedanken machst.
Die meisten googlen erst, wenn das Kind schon im Brunnen liegt und kein Seil lang genug ist, um es wieder heraus zu bekommen.


----------



## Mond69 (21 April 2016)

Hallo, ich habe ihr/ihn geschrieben dass er/sie über Paypal zahlen soll, da es für beide Seiten sicher ist. Es kam von demjenigen sowie von der Bank ein Schreiben dass es nicht möglich ist. Das Geld dass einbezahlt wurde, kann angeblich nicht rückgebucht werden. Dann war es mir klar. Ich habe dann geantwortet dass ich meinen Anwalt gefragt habe und bis jetzt kam keine Antwort mehr. Jetzt bin ich mir 100ig sicher, dass es ein Fake war. Schlimm ist das wirklich. 
Ich hoffe nur niemand fällt auf solche Machenschaften rein......


----------



## Mond69 (21 April 2016)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Übrigens, ich finde es sehr toll von dir, das du dir VORHER Gedanken machst.
> Die meisten googlen erst, wenn das Kind schon im Brunnen liegt und kein Seil lang genug ist, um es wieder heraus zu bekommen.



Dankeschön


----------



## Mond69 (21 April 2016)

Hippo schrieb:


> Was sagt Dein Bauch?
> Hör auf ihn und bedenke unseren Sinnspruch hier "Gier frißt Hirn"
> Und der andere heißt: "Was zu schön ist um wahr zu sein ist auch in den seltensten Fällen wahr"



Siehe meine Antwort. Ich habe auf meinen Bauch und Kopf gehört und mich bei der Bank informiert
War natürlich Abzocke....


----------



## Hippo (21 April 2016)

Mond69 schrieb:


> Siehe meine Antwort. Ich habe auf meinen Bauch und Kopf gehört und mich bei der Bank informiert
> War natürlich Abzocke....


----------



## BenTigger (21 April 2016)

Jetzt würde von denen als nächter Schritt folgende Info kommen.
Die Bank persönlich würde dir schreiben, das du denen die Transaktion Nummer des Paketdienstes zusenden sollst, dannwürde das Geld sofort an dich überwiesen.....
Sprich, Paket unterwegs, aber Geld kommt nicht.

Es soll Leute gegeben haben, die ein Paket lossendeten, aber nur leer. Nach Geldeingang wollten sie dann ein weiteres lossenden, mit dem richtigen Inhalt.
Nur ist es dazu nie gekommen.... warum wohl?


----------



## meisje12012 (30 April 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe auch 2 Ringe in Quoka zum Verkauf angeboten und genau die Antwort bekommen:
Bin okay mit Ihrem Preis.................
Ich habe nachgeschaut und auch an die Bank geschrieben,jedoch keine Antwort bekommen.
Ich habe daraufhin bei der Polizei nachgeforscht,die hat mir abgeraten,da etwas zu unternehmen,da würde zu viel dahinter stecken,das wäre Sache der Betrugsabteilung.Das ist 100% Betrug.
Also Finger weg von dieser Dame Rosa oder Rosanne Newell von NY Bronx.


----------



## Hippo (30 April 2016)

Also wer allen Ernstes glaubt daß jemand aus der Bronx im deutschen Quoka oder ähnlichen Portalen nach etwas sucht ...
... nein ich schreib jetzt nicht was ich denke - sonst müßte ich mich selbst zensieren ...


----------



## jupp11 (1 Mai 2016)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quoka


			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> *Kritik*
> 
> Viel Werbung
> Beim Inserieren sind verschiedene kostenpflichtige Dienste als Voreinstellung ausgewählt.
> ...


Seriös liest sich anders....


----------



## Reducal (1 Mai 2016)

jupp11 schrieb:


> > *Gegen Bezahlung wird die Anzeige immer wieder nach oben geschoben, was das Problem für alle übrigen Anzeigen verschärft.*


Und dann verwenden die Halunken auch noch bei Quoka falsche/fremde Zahlungsdaten und genießen den ganzen Komfort der virtuellen Internetwelt. Für den kurzzeitigen Erfolg reichts!


----------



## Patryk (16 Mai 2016)

Mir ist Ebenfalls solch ein betrug unterlaufen,dass ganze kam mir schon ziemlich krumm vor daraufhin hab ich ein wenig nachgeforscht und bin dabei hier gelandet, Vielen Dank Leute !!!
Ich Hoffe doch nur das die kein Unfug mit meinem Bic und meiner Iban anstellen, aber normalerweise sollte man damit ja nichts anfangen können.



Hallo

ich möchte diesen Artikel kaufen jetzt. wie hoch ist die Gesamtkosten einschließlich transport-Gebühr zu meiner Homepage-Adresse in England, Antwort direkt an meine E-Mail: [email protected] und ich werde die Zahlung sofort.

Daten des Betrügers

Name: Thomas Newlon
Address: 864 Milford Tower
Thomas Lane
SE6 4SQ
London

Hir evtl noch sei Ebay account.  http://www.ebay.de/usr/tnewlon?euid...d429001b036&bu=44062519429&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu

Nachricht der Bank (CIBC Bank)

*Stamped Date:    15-May-2016*
Important Note: It is now safe for you to go ahead with the shipment of the item because the money as been deducted from the buyer's Account but the money will be on pending and will be credited into your Account immediately we receive shipment detail and Your account will be credited immediately upon confirmation of the details required by us, Moreover Your Buyer cannot abort the transfer after you might have sent the Shipment Tracking Number/Shipment Receipt to us. You should send the Shipment Tracking Number/Shipment Receipt to us at [email protected] within the next 48 Hours.


----------



## BenTigger (17 Mai 2016)

Gut gemacht, Google sagt:
21.01.2016 - _Ybselfservice.com_ is a 3 months old domain, situated in United States. The domain is linked to the IP address 216.239.36.21 which is provided .

Naja Globalisierung hin und her, aber welche Bank arbeitet mit selfserve als Mailadresse anstelle ihrer eigenen?
Ausserdem, solange das Geld nicht in meiner Tasche ist, bleibt die Ware zu Hause


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2016)

Patryk schrieb:


> Hir evtl noch sei Ebay account.  http://www.ebay.de/usr/tnewlon?euid...d429001b036&bu=44062519429&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


Der Account ist der eines Amerikaners und womöglich gekapert. Du kannst ja den Käufer melden: http://ocsnext.ebay.de/ocs/cuhome?from_ocs=1 und dem Support sagen, dass der Account zu Betrugszwecken feindlich übernommen worden ist.


----------



## Sütterlin-D (19 Mai 2016)

Patryk schrieb:


> Mir ist Ebenfalls solch ein betrug unterlaufen,dass ganze kam mir schon ziemlich krumm vor daraufhin hab ich ein wenig nachgeforscht und bin dabei hier gelandet, Vielen Dank Leute !!!
> Ich Hoffe doch nur das die kein Unfug mit meinem Bic und meiner Iban anstellen, aber normalerweise sollte man damit ja nichts anfangen können.
> 
> Hallo
> ...



Ich bin auch darauf reingefallen, ich habe jetzt Anzeige erstattet und alles meinem Anwalt übergeben.


----------



## vs_siebert (14 Juli 2016)

Patryk schrieb:


> Mir ist Ebenfalls solch ein betrug unterlaufen,dass ganze kam mir schon ziemlich krumm vor daraufhin hab ich ein wenig nachgeforscht und bin dabei hier gelandet, Vielen Dank Leute !!!
> Ich Hoffe doch nur das die kein Unfug mit meinem Bic und meiner Iban anstellen, aber normalerweise sollte man damit ja nichts anfangen können.
> 
> 
> ...



Mir ist etwas sehr ähnliches unterlaufen; die Adresse des Betrügers stimmt sogar mit der von meinem komplett überein! In meinem Fall nannte er sich "Lisa Chandler". In dem Fall ist mir ein gebrauchter Laptop flöten gegangen, für den "Lisa" angeblich 750 Euro außerhalb von eBay bezahlen wollte. Gut, dachte ich, machen wir das außerhalb von eBay (keine Provision). Ich Idiot.
Leider bin ich zu spät auf diesen Thread gestoßen und hatte das Paket schon versendet, da ich auch nicht wusste, das ausländische Banken derartige Transaktionen ebenfalls nicht ausführen (was kann man nicht alles erwarten bei ner kanadischen/US-Bank?). Das ganze passierte am 11.07.
Ich bin mit dem Fall spät abends sofort zur Polizei; die haben mir aber auch nur gesagt, dass ich mich mit DHL in Verbindung setzen soll. Habe ich am nächsten Tag auch getan. Dort wurde mir versichert, dass das Paket mit einem Laptop drin spätestens beim britischen Zoll abgefangen würde, da es einen Li-Ionen-Akku enthält und somit nicht ohne weiteres ins Ausland verschickt werden dürfe. Nun aber am 13.07. das böse Erwachen: das Paket ist trotzdem in England angekommen und befindet sich auf dem Weg ins Verteilzentrum, von wo aus es dann an den Betrüger geliefert wird. Nun werde ich mich schnellstmöglich mit dem englischen Postservice in Verbindung setzen; vielleicht können die noch was ausrichten.
Bei der Polizei habe ich am Vortag Anzeige wegen Warenkreditbetruges erstattet.


----------



## vs_siebert (14 Juli 2016)

Hier noch der eBay-Account:

http://www.ebay.de/usr/lis-chand?eu...ee127869837&bu=44411563990&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu

Die gefälschten E-Mails von der Bank und die Sache mit der Sendungsbestätigung (angeblich aus Gründen des Käuferschutzes) waren auf dem ersten Blick sehr vertrauenserweckend. Vertrauenserweckend dann, wenn das eigene Gehirn ausfällt und nur noch denkt OH SUPER 750 EURO!


----------



## Helmut123 (14 Juli 2016)

Ich werde NIE verstehen wie man auf die Idee kommen kann Waren zu verschicken bevor man überhaupt das Geld auf dem Konto hat

Sowas ist einfach nur saudämlich


----------



## vs_siebert (14 Juli 2016)

Helmut123 schrieb:


> Sowas ist einfach nur saudämlich



Als ob ich das nicht schon erwähnt hätte.


----------



## antrophonix (9 August 2016)

Seit Aufmerksam bei folgendem Vermieter:
Victor Dernet
[email protected]
Ohne, dass wir uns kennengelernt haben, möchte er mir den Schlüssel zuschicken, ich soll im Voraus 1300€
für Kaltmiete und Kaution überweisen. Eine Konstellation bei der ich jeden äußerst aufmerksam sein sollte.


----------



## PlanetOcean (17 August 2016)

Internetbetrug bei Hood/Frau Dr. Rosanne M. Newell versucht, wieder zuzuschlagen

Danke, danke, danke Mond69!!! Dank des Berichtes hier bleibt mir viel Ärger und Schaden erspart. Ich mußte nur die mit Sicherheit gestohlene Identität meines vermeintlichen Käufers googeln und bereits das zweite Ergebnis war die Warnung von Mond69 hier. Ich bin so froh und dankbar, dass ich meinen Fall hier auch schildere, um weitere potentielle Opfer zu warnen und zu schützen. Wenn auch nur ein ehrlicher Verkäufer vor miesen Betrügern geschützt wird, ist es mir die Mühe alle Male wert. Irgendwie hatte ich den Braten zwar gerochen, sonst hätte ich ja nicht recherchiert. Aber nun kann ich einen Haken dahinter machen, ohne weitere Gedanken daran zu verschwenden.

Etwas stutzig hat mich die Bitte gemacht, die weitere Kommunikation über einen E-Mail-Account zu führen. Dabei hätte man ja auch alles ganz bequem und gebührenfrei über Hood (so ähnlich wie Ebay jedoch überwiegend kostenlos) abwickeln können inklusive der Preisverhandlung usw. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt glaubte ich auch noch, die Anfrage stamme aus Deutschland. Es war auch ausnahmsweise mal keine yahoo Mailadresse.

Doch bei dem Wort  *A f r i k a * in der Erklärung, die Schuhe seien für den Sohn eines Freundes in Afrika, gingen bei mir dann alle Alarmglocken an! Ohne diesen Hinweis hätte mich offen gestanden meine eigene Gier wohl in diese Falle getrieben. Allerdings hatte ich den ganzen Tag lang den Satz im Kopf, wenn etwas zu schön ist, um wahr zu sein, ist es höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht wahr. Und es war ganz eindeutig viel zu schön, um wahr zu sein: Mein erstes recht hoch angesetztes Angebot wurde ohne weitere Preisverhandlungen akzeptiert!!!

Um es kurz zu machen: Ich biete bei Hood zwei Paar streng limitierte, seltene und längst überall ausverkaufte Sneakers an, die komplett in Deutschland gefertigt werden, an. Ein Paar in der Farbe weiß und eins in schwarz. Auf mein erstes Angebot per Mail, bei dem ich immer noch von einem Versand innerhalb von Deutschland ausging, kam folgende Antwort:


_„Ich bin OK mit Ihrem Preis für die Adidas_

_Ich bin ein Chirurg aus New York City in den USA_

_Ich kaufe die Adidas für den Sohn meines Freundes in Afrika_

_Ich werde Sie 600,- euro für beide Paare zahlen + 45,- euro für den Versand durch DHL Paket_

_Senden Sie mir Bank wo das Geld in oder paypal Rechnung zu übertragen, wenn Sie Geld durch paypal erhalten möchten_

_Grüße,Dr. Newell_


_Dr. Rosanne M. Newell, MD_

_Surgeon, Colon & Rectal Surgeon (Proctologist)_

_solomon katz breast center_

_75 east gunhill road bronx ny_

_Bronx, NY 10467_

_Accepts insurance but only through the Bronx Lebanon Hospital Transgender Clinic._

_www.doctor.com__“_


Die Mailadressen, die dafür benutzt wurden lauten:

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## Hippo (17 August 2016)

PlanetOcean schrieb:


> Irgendwie hatte ich den Braten zwar gerochen, sonst hätte ich ja nicht recherchiert.


... und genau DA liegt das Karnickel im Gewürz ...
Wenn die Masse der Leute VORHER mal googeln würden und erst denken und den Gierometer auslassen - DANN wäre viel gewonnen.
Die meisten schlagen halt erst auf nachdem die Kohle weg ist und fallen aus allen Wolken wenn sie hier erfahren daß sie ihr Geld oder die Ware zu 99,999999% nicht mehr wiedersehen und ihnen auch die Polizei hier NULL weiterhelfen kann.
Die wenigsten behalten noch einen Rest von Skepsis und recherchieren VORHER


----------



## Quoka8 (17 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,  alle die bei quoka "günstig"  Einkaufen wollen sollten bedenken:
Käufer erhalten keinen schutz.  Ein allgemeiner hinweis "achten sie auf bla bla" wird verwendet um sich seitens quoka abzusichern. 

Betrüger hingegen haben nahezu paradiesische Bedingungen.  Ihr profil wird geschütz, auch wenn diese bereits als ganoven aufgefallen sind.  Sie werden belohnt und machen lustig (und sich über mich) weiter dank den tollen Bedingungen bei quoka!!!

Erfahrungsbericht:
Ein kauf einer gebrauchten fritzbox erschien guenstig,  überweisung folgte. 
24h später teilte quoka mir mit dass der kaeufer auffällig wurde und ich sollte lieber nicht zahlen oder besser mein geld "wiederholen". Toll ja wie denn? 
Da"war das geld weg,  keine hilfe von quoka nur der hinweis machen sie doch einfach eine anzeige. 
Meine frage geben sie mir bitte die personendaten für die Anzeige .... Antwort : das duerfen wir nicht... Leider datenschutz in Deutschland. 
Ja aber der hat mich über ihr portal betrogen.... Wir können Ihnen leider nicht helfen Erstatten sie anzeige.. Schönen tag noch.
QUOKA NIE WIEDER EIN PORTAL DAS BETRUEGERN IDEALE BEDINGUNGEN BIETET UND AUCH NOCH GESCHÜTZT WERDEN.

*Das ist Natürlich kein hinweis an betrueger bei quoka ihr unwesen zu treiben weil es hier so schön einfach ist. *


----------



## Hippo (17 Oktober 2016)

Es ist richtig, an DICH dürfen sie die Daten nicht herausgeben. Wohl aber an die Ermittlungsbehörden


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2016)

Quoka8 schrieb:


> Meine frage geben sie mir bitte die personendaten für die Anzeige .... Antwort : das duerfen wir nicht... Leider datenschutz in Deutschland.
> Ja aber der hat mich über ihr portal betrogen.... Wir können Ihnen leider nicht helfen Erstatten sie anzeige.


Genau so ist das! Quoka verarbeitet doch ohnehin nur Fakedaten des Betrügers, die würden die ohnehin nicht weiter bringen - die Behörden übrigens auch nicht! Einzigst von Bedeutung ist das begünstigte Konto des Betrügers und mit den Daten kannst du sofort zur Polizei. Ob die Bankverbindung aber tatsächlich zum Betrüger führt, ist in den meisten Fällen jedoch auch wieder zu bezweifeln.



> Wer über Quoka, eBay-Kleinanzeigen oder sonstwo bei fremden Leuten einkauft, muss damit rechnen, dass sein Geld futsch ist. Das Risiko liegt allein beim Käufer.


----------



## Verbraucherverschmaucher (29 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

das ist mein erster Post. Ich habe mich wegen des unten beschriebenen Falls hier angemeldet. Mal schauen, was sich diesbezüglich noch alles ergibt.



Quoka8 schrieb:


> Erfahrungsbericht:
> Ein kauf einer gebrauchten fritzbox erschien guenstig,  überweisung folgte.
> 24h später teilte quoka mir mit dass der kaeufer auffällig wurde und ich sollte lieber nicht zahlen oder besser mein geld "wiederholen". Toll ja wie denn?
> Da"war das geld weg,  keine hilfe von quoka nur der hinweis machen sie doch einfach eine anzeige.
> ...



In der Hoffnung, dass Du noch einmal hier hereinschaust:
Ich bin auf ein ähnliches Angebot hereingefallen. Falls Du das hier liest, fände ich es knorke, wenn wir unsere Erfahrungen abgleichen könnten. Auch wenn das wahrscheinlich nichts wird, habe ich vor, Anzeige zu erstatten. Wenn es da schon zwei Fälle gäbe, wäre die Motivation unserer freunde und Helfer bestimmt größer.

Zum Fall:
Nachdem ich auf Kleinanzeigenseiten jahrelang nur gute Erfahrungen machte, wurde ich anscheinend zu unvorsichtig.
Eine Fritz!Box wurde zu einem günstigen, jedoch nicht unrealistisch günstigen Preis angeboten. Kurzum angeschrieben, Daten ausgeauscht und überwiesen. Nach ein paar Tagen habe ich beim Inserenten aus Lüdenscheid nach dem Status gefragt. Dieser meinte, dass es einen plötzlichen Trauerfall gegeben hätte.
Seitdem Funkstille. Irgendwann hat mich Quoka angeschrieben und mitgeteilt, dass der Account des Inserenten gesperrt wurde.
Jetzt frage ich mich, warum der Inserent nach Geldeingang überhaupt noch insgesamt zweimal Antwortete, anstatt mich einfach zu ignorieren. Naja, wahrscheinlich, um sich Zeit auf der Plattform zu erkaufen.
Jetzt frage ich mich, inwiefern die Polizei bei gegebener IBAN bei einem Betrag von 100 Euro aktiv wird und wie die Chancen aussehen.
Und was passiert, wenn wieder Erwarten herauskäme, dass keine Straftat vorliegt. Sagen wir mal, der Inserent ist gestorben. Muss ich dan für den Ermittlungs- und Verwaltungsaufwand gerade stehen?


----------



## Hippo (29 Oktober 2016)

Verbraucherverschmaucher schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich, inwiefern die Polizei bei gegebener IBAN bei einem Betrag von 100 Euro aktiv wird und wie die Chancen aussehen.
> Und was passiert, wenn wieder Erwarten herauskäme, dass keine Straftat vorliegt. Sagen wir mal, der Inserent ist gestorben. Muss ich dan für den Ermittlungs- und Verwaltungsaufwand gerade stehen?



a) ja - weil Betrug eine Straftat ist. Auf die Tatsache ob die Staatsanwaltschaft das Verfahren aber einstellt oder nicht hat die Polizei keien Einfluß

b) nein


----------



## Quoka8 (31 Oktober 2016)

Hallo an alle, 
Grundsätzlich sollte doch die Frage geklärt werden,  warum es Betruegern auf diesen Portalen so einfach gemacht wird und von hier KEIN INTERESSE BESTEHT, Kaeufer zu schützen oder Strafanzeigen zu verfolgen. Vergleichbar ist dies mit einem Warenhaus wo z. B. "legal" Hehlerwahre zum Kauf angeboten werden.  Mittlerweile denke ich über eine Sammelklage gegen Quoka nach:
Vorwurf: Begünstigung von kriminellen Taten.


----------



## Hippo (31 Oktober 2016)

Zuviel amerikanische Serien gesehen?
Es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelklage.


----------



## Shein (16 Januar 2017)

Vorsicht vor Verkäufen von Clash Royale auf quoka 
Alles nett bis man die Zahlung veranlasst. Dann verschwindet der "Verkäufer" samt der Anzeige auf Nimmerwiedersehen.


----------



## Jennes (28 Januar 2017)

Wow..da hört sich ja wirklich krass an


----------



## vyz (20 Februar 2017)

Der oder die Betrüger sind wieder aktiv:

Diesmal auf *kleinanzeigen.ebay.de*

_Wollen wieder Ware versendet haben:_

Empfänger Name: Sabrina Dewald
Adresse: VIA BOLOGNETTA 80
Status: ROMA
Bundesland: ITALIEN
Postleitzahl: 00132

Erfragt hat Sie/Er Portokosten nach Italien/Rom per DHL-Express
und wollte dann per Überweisung bezahlen. Kein Problem für mich,
Bezahlung per Überweisung und sobald das Geld eingeht, schicke ich die Ware los; bis dahin alles gut.

Danach kam eine Email, ich würde eine Email von der Bank bekommen, als Bestätigung der Überweisung ..
Für mich war es klar.. Ein Snapshot im Anhang.

Ich schrieb, um zu sehen wie sie reagieren, dass alles in Ordnung ist und ich jetzt darauf warte bis das Geld auf meinem Konto eingeht

Die Antwort kam prompt:

"Ja, alle Gebühren einschließlich DHL Express wurden verabschiedet
Das Geld wurde übertragen, meine Bank hat das Geld auf Eis gelegt.
Meine Bank benötigt den DHL-Empfang mit der Tracking-Nummer für den Scheck, um die Freigabe des Geldes in Ihr Konto vor dem Ende von heute abzuschließen
So nehmen Sie das Gerät zur Post und senden Sie nach dem Senden sicher, dass Sie auch den DHL-Eingang mit der Tracking-Nummer an meine Bank über meine Bank E-Mail für die dringende Überprüfung und Freigabe Ihres Geldes heute senden"

Bestimmt gibt es immer noch sehr viele Leute die auf so eine Masche reinfallen.


----------



## kahoffma (20 März 2017)

Achtug!!
Name in Mail:
Seyfarth Uwe

als Lieferadresse
Name ....... Blessed Milky
Adresse .......23 via vico carmine sanicandro di bari
Stadt .......... Bari
Postleitzahl ....... 70028
Land: .......... Italien


Ich habe auch gestern über Quoka ein Iphone angeboten und kam auch sofort eine Anfrage aus Italien. Fast das selbe wie schon andere geschrieben haben. Kein Theater wegen Geld und Versand. Wollte bankdaten, dass er es sofort überweist. Heute morgen kam eine Mail von ihm. Genau die gleiche was schon einmal jemand hier geschrieben hat:



> _Ich zahlte das Geld, hatte ich Sie über BANCOSABADELL ONLINE BANK
> Online-Internet-Banking bezahlt.
> Ich bekam die Genehmigung E-Mail von meiner Bank und ich weiß, dass
> sie auch schicken es Ihnen!
> ...



Mod-Edit - Quote-Tags eingefügt


----------



## Truffatore (28 April 2017)

* lakeisha Dunson*

[email protected]


*    lakeisha Dunson*

*11 froddigton southsea strada *
*Southsea*
* PORTSMOUTH *

*PO54LB *
*REGNO UNITO 

truffatore*


----------



## jupp11 (28 April 2017)

Truffatore schrieb:


> *truffatore*


https://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/truffatore


----------



## am_borgopass (17 August 2017)

Die Masche: erst die Ware dann das Geld. 

Eine »Lisa Omoigui« versucht gerade die Masche. Ich solle ihr mein iPhone 6S Plus sofort nach Spanien schicken.
Adresse: 
Efosa Michael Omoigui
Calle pare Artigas 451
Barcelona
08840 Viladecans
Spain

Sie macht ordentlich Druck und es kam sogar eine eMail von der UniCredit-Bank.
Erst wenn die Bank die DHL-Tracking-Nummer bekommt, also ich die Ware los gesendet habe, würde das Geld auf mein Konto angewiesen werden.

Leider war die eMail von der UniCredit schlecht gemacht, trotz wichtiger Belege.

Zuvor bekam ich noch eine Mail von eBay-Kleinanzeigen, das Konto der Lisa Omoigui sei gesperrt und es sei wohl angebracht, keine Geschäfte mit dieser Frau zu machen.

Dennoch flog die Masche recht schnell auf, weil sie eben auch nicht neu ist. Also liebe Leute, oberstes Gebot: ERST DIE WARE DANN DAS GELD.


----------



## klausp (17 August 2017)

Für deinen Fall wäre wohl: Erst das Geld und dann die Ware angebracht.


----------



## am_borgopass (17 August 2017)

Richtig! So wars auch gedacht.

Nachtrag:

»Lisa Omoigui« arbeitet unter dieser eMail Adresse: »Lisa Omoigui«

[email protected]

VORSICHT !!!

Auszug aus ihrer eMail Korrespondenz:
»Meine Bank hat mich gerade jetzt kontaktiert, und mir wurde gesagt, dass Sie das Paket heute schicken müssen, die Bank, die wir Ihnen auch mitteilen, Sie müssen diese Transaktion verstehen.
Ihr Geld ist bereits bezahlt und wird geladen.
Die Bank sagte, Ihr Geld ist in 70% auf Halten.
Es kann nicht auf Ihr Konto kommen, bis meine Bank den DHL-Zustellbestätigungsbeleg erhält.«


----------



## am_borgopass (19 August 2017)

Und noch ein Trittbrettfahrer versucht gerade mit dieser Masche an die Ware zu kommen.

*Jason Williams Bevan

Address: 57, Clifford road
State: West Bromwich
Zip code:  B70 8JY
England*

E-Mail: 
[email protected] 

und/oder 

[email protected]

Mobilphone: +234 701 763 3896


Der Versuch über eine englische Treuhänderbank vorzutäuschen, die Zahlung sei avisiert.
Fake eMail, auch hier ist Vorsicht geboten.


----------



## jupp11 (20 August 2017)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quoka


> *Kritik*
> 
> Viel Werbung
> Beim Inserieren sind verschiedene kostenpflichtige Dienste als Voreinstellung ausgewählt.
> ...


----------



## Semra0707 (8 September 2017)

am_borgopass schrieb:


> Die Masche: erst die Ware dann das Geld.
> 
> Eine »Lisa Omoigui« versucht gerade die Masche. Ich solle ihr mein iPhone 6S Plus sofort nach Spanien schicken.
> Adresse:
> ...



Genau so wurde ich reingelegt von dieser Lisa omuigui..erst vor einer Woche..aber wenn sie diese Mail von eBay als Warnung bekommen haben warum wurde sie nicht komplett entfernt..hab leider mein Handy verschickt aber kein Geld gesehen auch mit der Masche Uni credit bank..hast du sonst noch Daten von dieser Person .? ? Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Goblin (8 September 2017)

Die Naivität mancher Menschen ist erschreckend...

Ich würde nicht einmal daran denken jemandem ein Handy zu schicken bevor ich das Geld auf dem Konto hab


----------



## am_borgopass (8 September 2017)

OMG! Deshalb hab ich's hier gepostet, damit ihr nicht darauf reinfallt. 
Alles was ich an Infos habe, steht oben. Tut mir wirklich leid. Immer schön vorher recherchieren, nicht hinterher. 
Da ist man ja bekanntlich schlauen.


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2017)

Semra0707 schrieb:


> ...aber wenn sie diese Mail von eBay als Warnung bekommen haben warum wurde sie nicht komplett entfernt...


Das Profil wurde deaktiviert und schwups gibts ein neues.


am_borgopass schrieb:


> Mail von eBay-Kleinanzeigen, das Konto der Lisa Omoigui sei gesperrt und es sei wohl angebracht, keine Geschäfte mit dieser Frau zu machen.


Man beachte, es geht hier nicht um eBay sondern eBay-Kleinanzeigen, genau so wie Quoka, Shpock und die vielen anderen FlohmarktApps.


----------



## Hippo (8 September 2017)

Auf der Kölner Domplatte sieht einer daß ihr ein Eierfon habt.
Er sagt: Dein Eierfon gefällt mir - gib mir Dein Eierfon und ich komme nächste Woche wieder und bring Dir 600 €

Wer würde das machen? Keiner? Wahrscheinlich!
Und warum machens so viel im Netz?


----------



## Fox2k7 (8 Oktober 2017)

Halli Hallo ihr lieben,

ich habe wohl auch genau so einen Fisch an der Angel wie ihr hier beschreibt.
Natürlich schicke ich meine Canon nicht raus, ich habe ihm bereits meine IBAN und eine Email Adresse gegeben hoffe mal das da nichts passieren kann wenn er nun die Daten hat. Werde mein Konto auch im Blick halten die nächste Zeit und für Auslands Lastschriften sperren lassen falls das geht.

Aber ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich schlauer sein kann als der Typ.

WhatsApp"Hi am Sam from London and am interested in your Canon camera how much can you offer me?"
[17:22, 7.10.2017] +234 803 079 5820: I don't have PayPal account
[17:22, 7.10.2017] +234 803 079 5820: I can only pay you by bank transfer or wester Union
[17:26, 7.10.2017] +234 803 079 5820: Have be scam with fake PayPal and I don't want anything like that again I think wester Union is better and safer my friend...
[07:53, 8.10.2017] +49 1522 8694333: 
[07:56, 8.10.2017] +234 803 079 5820: Ok thanks so I will write you back after I made the payment
[07:57, 8.10.2017] +49 1522 8694333: Okay, give me the adress to send the camera
[07:57, 8.10.2017] +49 1522 8694333: The post adress
[08:01, 8.10.2017] +234 803 079 5820: 


Sam William
Address: 57 Clifford road
West Bromwich
Zip Code: B70 8JY
Country: England...
Handynummer :              +2348030795820


Das ist wahrscheinlich der neue "alias" von den Typen was auch immer 

Falls jemand Tips hat was ich machen kann da er meine IBAN und Mail-adresse hat sagt mir bitte bescheid 


Grüße aus Riedstadt
Kevin Gils


----------



## BenTigger (8 Oktober 2017)

Wenn er dich über Western Union bezahlen möchte, mach das, wenn er auch den geforderten Preis bezahlen möchte.
Wenn du dann bei Western Union das Geld in den Händen hältst, ist alles OK und du kannst die Kamera lossenden.
Du gehst da mit einer Nummer hin und dem Namen des Absenders und kannst das Geld bar in Empfang nehmen.
Du zahlst keine Gebühren oder musst was vorher an Western Union zahlen, um z.B. ein Konto einzurichten.
Lehne alle Vorauszahlungen ab und solltest du das Geld in den Händen halten, ohne irgendwelche Bedingungen, meinte er das tatsächlich ehrlich. Erkundige dich über die Transportkosten in sein Land und beachte das bei deinem Preis mit 

Es ist der erste Fall von dem ich höre, dass der andere per Western Union bezahlen möchte. Betrüger wollen meist das Geld per WU bekommen, da sie das dann sicher in den Händen halten...

Würde mich interessieren, wie das ganze weitergehen soll..
Wenn das Geld tatsächlich ankommt, würde ich mit einem Freund das Paket versenden, der immer bezeugen kann, dass auch der erwartete Artikel versendet wurde.


----------



## Fox2k7 (9 Oktober 2017)

Update, also ich werde ein Teufel tun und die wegschicken 

Bin mal gespannt ob ich ihn noch bischen ärgern kann und dann bei der Polizei melden kann wegen Betrug.


----------



## BenTigger (9 Oktober 2017)

Da wird die Polizei nicht helfen können....

Will er nicht mehr via Western Union zahlen?
Farg ihn doch mal, da du ja kein Geld von der Bank bekommen hast


----------



## Tcw (12 Oktober 2017)

Mir geht  es genauso. dieser Sam hat eben bei mir eine Kamera(-Nikon D90- )"gekauft".Leider habe ich auch voreilig gehandelt und umgehend meine Iban etc. versendet.


----------



## Hippo (13 Oktober 2017)

Konto beobachten und gut ist


----------



## S.Metzger (16 November 2017)

Hier gehts dann mal Weiter !!!
Angebliches interesse an einem Notebook, Zahlung geht morgen raus, soll die anzeige raus nehmen... Blabla hat nicht mal versucht zu verhandeln obwohl VB angegeben war.

Jason William
Address: 57 Clifford road
West Bromwich
Zip Code: B70 8JY
Country London
+447451237399


----------



## Alenovibeb (23 November 2017)

am_borgopass schrieb:


> Und noch ein Trittbrettfahrer versucht gerade mit dieser Masche an die Ware zu kommen.
> 
> *Jason Williams Bevan
> 
> ...



Genau der hat es gerade bei uns versucht!!!!!!
VORSICHT
Nichts machen!!!!


----------



## AlterFlux (24 November 2017)

Das gleiche hier (habe einen Laptop angeboten)... Nummer: +234 805 320 3543

_This is not a problem for me at all, I keep my promise, because honesty is the fastest way to prevent a mistake from failing. I'll inform you soon if I send you the money tomorrow, dear friend.

address


 Williams Wagner
57 Clifford Road
WEST BROMWICH
B70 8JY
ENGLAND_



... und noch einer (hier habe ich eine Kamera inseriert)...
+234 902 998 4173 

_[23:50, 23.11.2017] +234 902 998 4173: What's your view
[23:51, 23.11.2017] +49 xxxxxxxx: sounds good, I pay for the shipping. 
if you send me the money to [email protected] (paypal) I will bring the package to the post office tomorrow morning.
[23:51, 23.11.2017] +49 1515 9082465: and let me know where to send it to
[23:52, 23.11.2017] +234 902 998 4173: Hmmm...I have issue with my PayPal account and I'm using bank transfer now
[23:56, 23.11.2017] +49 xxxxxxxx: hmm, I really dont know what you english men are doing^^ everybody in the UK faces issues with paypal...
[23:57, 23.11.2017] +234 902 998 4173: Yes it's not like bank transfer
[00:00, 24.11.2017] +234 902 998 4173: Bank wire transfer is more secured and bank will be involved in the transaction.
[00:08, 24.11.2017] +234 902 998 4173: So what did you feel
[00:08, 24.11.2017] +234 902 998 4173: Bank transfer?
[00:08, 24.11.2017] +49 xxxxxxxxx: nope
[00:09, 24.11.2017] +234 902 998 4173: OK bye_

Der erste hat jetzt meine IBAN und BIC (habe selbst mehrere Jahre auf der Bank gearbeitet und weiß, dass er mit den Angaben alleine nicht viel machen kann - das Konto sollte man sowieso *IMMER* im Blick haben - und nicht erst, wenn man den Verdacht hat, dass jemand Unfug mit der Nummer treiben könnte, das nur mal so am Rande..)


... Versendet habe ich natürlich nichts davon - also falls einer einen Fujitsu T900 oder eine Canon EOS 600D kaufen möchte, einfach kurz bescheid geben 

Stay safe.


----------



## rubats (30 November 2017)

Servus ich bin echt froh das ich einfach mal nach seinem namen gegoogelt habe und bin auf diesen thread hier gestoßen!Ich war halt skeptisch warum einer aus england mein dj equipment kaufen will und als ich ihm geschrieben habe das es über paypal ja einfacher ist und er immer per banktransfer bezahlen wollte.

My delivery address below;

Name : William Bevan 
Address: 57 Clifford road
West Bromwich
Zip Code: B70 8JY
Country: England
+447031926730

Es ist schon erschreckend das hier die selbe adresse auftaucht.Ich werde ihn gleich blöcke. und nichts mehr machen!


----------



## Br0wnb34r (4 Dezember 2017)

Ich bin Leider auf :
*Jason Williams Bevan
West Bromwich
B70 8JY
England
57,Clifford Road
*
Reingefallen und warum ich brauchte schnell geld und dachte mir nix dabei nun hat er die Laptops und ich bin 900 im minus yay \(^.^)/ ich hasse  mein Leben wie kann ich nur so naiv sein und dann auch noch die versandkosten bezahlen .....


----------



## BenTigger (5 Dezember 2017)

Da gibt es leider zu viele, die so wie du, erst hinterher anfangen nachzudenken. Darum blüht deren Geschäft leider so gut.
Hättest du auch so gehandelt, Wenn wir uns in Berlin treffen und ich dein Laptop kaufen will, und ich dich dann bitte, mir das Taxigeld nach München mitzubringen, damit ich dir das dann aus München zusammen zurück überweisen kann?
Nee bestimmt nicht, aber warum dann im Internet.?
Da denken eben zu viele nicht nach, weil sie ja zu Hause auf dem sicheren Sofa sitzen...


----------



## Goblin (5 Dezember 2017)

Ich würde nicht einmal daran denken jemandem Ware zu schicken bevor ich das Geld auf dem Konto hab

Schon gar nicht bei jemandem aus England


----------



## Herr Fischfuss (12 Dezember 2017)

Habe auf eine Quoka Anzeige geantwortet, in der eine CNC Maschine verkauft werden sollte.
Plötzlich konnte der nette Herr nur noch Englisch, sitzt angeblich in Portugal und kommuniziert nur ausserhalb von Quoka. Er möchte die Maschine aus Portugal verschicken:
[email protected]

Und zwar mit diesem angeblichen Transportdienst:

http://www.slw-group.com

Da dies schon das zweite mal ist, daß ich auf genau diesen Betrug stoße, hier die Adresse, die beim ersten mal verwendet wurde:

http://www.transports.iberica-group.com

Exakt(!) die gleichen Inhalte, nur verschiedene Adressen.

Die Google-Suche kennt diese Seiten NICHT.
Auch Versandtarife werden dort nicht genannt.

Die CNC Maschine könne man 7 Tage lang testen.
Nun soll man dieser o.g. Transportfirma das Geld überweisen, die würde es 7 Tage lang treuhänderisch verwalten. Wenn man nach 7 Tagen das Gerät behalten will, würde sie das Geld weiterleiten.
Falls nicht, ginge das Geld zurück.

Man soll also in Sicherheit gewiegt werden, damit man auch ja brav Geld überweist.
An eine Firma, deren Webseite(n) erst vor ein paar Wochen registriert wurde.
Die Webseite ist auf eine englische Adresse registriert, von einem Menschen mit einer deutschen gmx Adresse.

Man soll sich auf der Seite des angeblichen Transportdienstes registrieren.
Ich vermute, dort wird dann eine Trackingnummer zu einem angeblichen Versandvorgang erstellt.
Weiter vermute ich, dass der Versand irgendwann "zugestellt" wird und man dann bezahlen soll, obwohl nie echte Ware verschickt wurde. Denn es wurde ja "zugestellt".
Das sind wie gesagt Vermutungen, aber danach sieht es für mich aus.

Die letzte email im Wortlaut:

Hello,

I will explain below exactly how the delivery and payment process works, please read the next part carefully so there are no misunderstandings:

1. First I go at the delivery company, I give them the machine and I start our transaction and the delivery process.
2. The company will send you an email to confirm the machine is in their possession and they will provide you with shipping details and payment information.
3. You send the money for the machine to the delivery company. The delivery company will keep the money for you until you receive the machine. I will not receive any money from the delivery company.
4. After the delivery company receives your payment confirmation, they will start the delivery process to your location.
5. When the machine arrives, you have 7 days to inspect it and decide if you want to keep it or not.

After the 7 days inspection period is over, you have 2 option:

Option 1: You decide to keep the machine. in this case, the delivery company will give me the money you sent to them. Our transaction is closed successfully.
Option 2: You decide not to keep the machine. in this case, the delivery company will give you your money back and they will bring the machine to me.

So, as you can see, the transaction is 100% safe and we are both protected.

If you are ready to close this deal with me, please register on the company's website: www.slw-group.com/register.php
After you register, please inform me and I will go at the delivery company and I will start our transaction and the delivery process.

I wait for your reply.


Thank you,

Andres Valerio Perales


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2017)

Herr Fischfuss schrieb:


> Das sind wie gesagt Vermutungen, aber danach sieht es für mich aus.


Das sieht nicht nur so aus, das ist Tatsache - das ist der klassische Versuch des Treuhandbetruges. Gut gedacht, Herr Fischfuss!


----------



## Windfisch (13 Dezember 2017)

Mein Vater ist auf den selben Typen reingefallen. Bei ihm war es ein älterer PC, den er leider schon verschickt hat. Hier nannte sich der Konsorte zunächst "Paul William Wagner", später "William Bevan", ebenso aus West Bromwich.
Nachdem er die angebliche Überweisungsbestätigung bekam, schickte er das Gerät ab, es kam aber kein Geld. Er setzte sich dann mit der angeblichen "Lloyds Bank" in Verbindung (ich vermute, dass das eine gefälschte Mail-Adresse war und dieser William bevan selbst "Lloyds Bank" spielte). Die letzte Mail, die von dort kam, leitete er mir zur Analyse weiter, und war klar als Fake zu erkennen. Das englisch ist dort sehr holprig, keine echte Bank schreibt so. Es werden Zeitformen, Geschlechter, Schriftarten und das Schriftbild durcheinander geworfen. Mein Vater wurde mit einem Namen, der aus der E-Mail-Adresse extrahiert wurde, angesprochen, nicht mit seinem echten Namen.
Ich habe noch die originale, angebliche Überweisungsbestätigung erhalten, auch diese hat die typischen Merkmale einer Spam-Mail. Zum einen steht oben groß und fett der richtige Betrag, darunter aber ein Betrag aus einem offensichtlichen früheren Betrug, der sich stark vom eigentlichen Kaufpreis unterscheidet. Einige angebliche Fortschrittsanzeigen werden von externen Servern nachgeladen, diese Fortschrittsanzeigen sind aber nur simple animierte GIFs.

Ich kann also ebenfalls nur eindringlich raten, die von eBay empfohlenen Zahlweisen wie PayPal zu benutzen und darauf zu bestehen. Wenn jemand behauptet, er hätte kein PayPal, ist was daran faul, da die Anmeldung dort nur wenige Minuten dauert.


----------



## Martin123 (13 Dezember 2017)

> Wenn jemand behauptet, er hätte kein PayPal, ist was daran faul



Nicht jeder ohne Paypal hat die Absicht zu betrügen. Ich habe auch kein PP weil ich diesen Abzockverein nicht unterstütze

Und PP schützt keinesfalls davor beschissen zu werden


----------



## BenTigger (14 Dezember 2017)

Windfisch schrieb:


> Ich kann also ebenfalls nur eindringlich raten, die von eBay empfohlenen Zahlweisen wie PayPal zu benutzen und darauf zu bestehen. Wenn jemand behauptet, er hätte kein PayPal, ist was daran faul, da die Anmeldung dort nur wenige Minuten dauert.



Falsch, auch ich habe kein PayPal. Bei Paypal haben es Betrüger durchaus auch sehr einfach.
Durch PayPaL Geld überwiesen, Ware versendet, Empfänger behauptet nun, Ware ist nicht angekommen, defekt oder entspricht nicht der Verkaufsbeschreibung und schon bist du bei PayPal wieder im Minus, weil die das Geld zurückbuchen, ohne zu prüfen, ob es stimmt. Du bist die Ware los und hast kein Geld bekommen.
Das gleiche Ergebnis wie die andere Masche. 

Bei Privat versende ich meine Ware nur, wenn das Geld auf MEINEM Konto angekommen ist und nicht bei irgendwelchen dubiosen Zwischenfirmen geparkt wurde.
Ware von z.B. EBay kaufe ich nur, wenn es Kleinbeträge sind, bei denen ich mich nur ärgere, dass ich damit auch zwei Feierabendbiere hätte kaufen können oder wenn ich die Ware selbst abholen und vor Ort besichtigen und bezahlen kann.
Bei Quoka würde ich nie was bestellen, das nicht selbst abholbar ist, da das ein beliebter Gauner Tummelplatz ist.

Dann ist man  auch auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## tomus (19 Dezember 2017)

Ich kann euch nur empfehlen, das Paket so schnell wie möglich zurückrufen zu lassen. Dies geht nur über die Polizei. Sobald es aber im Ausland ist kommt keiner mehr dran. Da hilft es höchstens das Paket in die Filiale umleiten zu lassen. Dort muss sich der Betrüger mit seinem Personalausweis das Paket holen... diesen wird er aber nicht haben, weil es ja gar keinen William Wagner, etc. gibt ... Nach 7 Tagen geht das Paket wieder zurück zum Absender,.. weil es unzustellbar war... Viel Glück euch allen! Und fallt da bitte nicht wieder drauf rein. Ihr seid typisches Opfer der Nigeria Connection geworden.


----------



## Reducal (19 Dezember 2017)

tomus schrieb:


> Ich kann euch nur empfehlen, das Paket so schnell wie möglich zurückrufen zu lassen. Dies geht nur über die Polizei.


....was ich für ein Gerücht halte. Mag in seltenen Fällen zwar praktisiert werden, zumeist ist DHL (andere kommen wohl kaum in Betracht) aber so schnell, dass der Versuch allein schon vergebene Liebesmüh ist. Sobald ein Paket an den ausländischen Kooperationspartner im Zielland übergeben ist, gilt es intern als zugestellt und ist somit weg!


----------



## tomus (15 Februar 2018)

Nein! Ist wirklich so, habe meine Kamera zurück. Der Spasti hat es nicht bekommen... Loggt euch mit der Sendungsnummer bei ukmail ein und leitet das Paket in die Filiale um!!! Er wird sich nicht trauen das abzuholen, weil er dann auffliegt. Es liegt dann da rum und wird an den Absender zurück geschickt. Bei mir hat der ganze Prozess 2 Monate gedauert, aber es hat funktioniert!


----------



## Reducal (15 Februar 2018)

Okay, Glückwunsch! Mir war bislang nicht bekannt, dass UK Mail seit zwei Jahren zur Deutsche Post DHL Group gehört. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## mmrraa (18 April 2018)

Ich bin auch auf Quoka auf eine ähnlich dubiose Anzeige getroffen. Es ging um ein PC, mailverkehr ausserhalb quokas von jemandem in Portugal. Als Transportunternehmen wurde mir jetzt 

www.transports.mhw-group.com 
vorgeschlagen. Deren Terms and conditions widerum auf die bereits im eingangs posting genannte seite verweist :

[URL='https://www.transports.iberica-group.com']www.transports.iberica-group.com.[/URL]

Soviel zur aktualisierung der Masche.


----------



## mc-fly (29 April 2018)

Die Masche funktioniert noch!
1300 Euro, an eine Transportgesellschaft die es gar nicht gibt, sind weg.
Die Datenschutzbestimmungen und die Annonymität im Netz machen es möglich.


----------



## Martin123 (8 Juli 2018)

Dasselbe Problem mit 
[email protected]

Und http://www.martrans-group.com


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2018)

mc-fly schrieb:


> eine Transportgesellschaft die es gar nicht gibt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei es dieses Transportunternehmen gibt. Nur, deren eMails und die Prozedere werden dann wahrscheinlich gefälscht.


----------



## Nathalie Escobar Ramirez (11 Juli 2018)

am_borgopass schrieb:


> Und noch ein Trittbrettfahrer versucht gerade mit dieser Masche an die Ware zu kommen.
> 
> *Jason Williams Bevan*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nathalie Escobar Ramirez (11 Juli 2018)

Voll der betrüger! 
Anscheinend handelt es sich immer um die selbe Person. Es ist immer die selbe Adresse nur mit verschiedenen Namen. 
Bei mir hatte er sich als David Bewan 
ausgegeben. 
Address: 57, Clifford road
State: West Bromwich
Zip code: B70 8JY
UK
Er hatte mir per WhatsApp geschrieben das er Interesse an den Schmuck hatte den ich bei eBay Kleinanzeigen angeboten hatte. 
Er meinte er bräuchte es so schnell wie möglich, er wollte es seiner „angeblichen“ Frau zum Geburtstag schenken. 
Ich hatte ihn gesagt er solle auf mein Konto überweisen und dann schicke ich ihn das packet. Er hatte es sehr eilig, er wollte weder verhandeln noch bis zur nächsten Woche warten. Er hatte mir Bilder mit der Bank Überweisung geschickt und ich habe E-Mails von der Lloyd Bank bekommen. Ich dachte mir ok das Geld bekomme ich ja dann in den nächsten Tagen. Ich hab es ihn dann per DHL Express geschickt, natürlich ohne hinter Gedanken, ich dachte mir es wäre ein schönes Geschenk für seine Frau. Ich habe ihm vertraut und wurde am Ende total mies reingelegt! 
Erst am Ende als er das packet bekommen hat hab ich mich genauer über die Person erkundigt, leider Zuspät! 
Ich habe versucht ihn zu kontaktieren. 
Die Nummer war aus Nigerien! 
Ich bin so dumm und naiv... 
ich habe meine Lektion gelernt aber leider auch den Glauben an das Gute in den Menschen verloren. 
Ich warne jeden davor den selben Fehler zu machen! Erkundigt euch gut bevor ihr irgendwas ins Ausland verschickt und vor allen das ihr zuerst das Geld für die Ware bekommt!


----------



## jupp11 (11 Juli 2018)

Google mal mit der Adresse

Address: 57, Clifford road
State: West Bromwich
Zip code: B70 8JY

Da gibt jede Menge   Meldungen  über Betrügereien mit  dieser Adresse.
Erstaunlich dass der Typ immer dieselbe Adresse angibt.
( falls  es nicht noch zusätzlich Trittbrettbetrüger gibt,
die dieselbe Adresse verwenden )

Die Adresse gibt es übrigens. Die Firma, die dort residierte, ist nicht mehr existent
https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/officers/5myjderYMicjE7FUIilLFnAfg_M/appointments


----------



## Herbie (23 Juli 2018)

Ich bin Ebenso in Quoka ein Opfer eines Betrugs geworden. 
Wollte etwas Kaufen und habe das Geld überwiesen.  Ein Gewisser Cristian Cerato hat mir ein Produkt verkauft und das Pakel von DHL habe ich ncht bekommen. 
Geld überwiesen, Gerät nicht erhalten. wohnt angeblich in Italien. Personalausweis und Krankenversichertenkarte als Nachweis angegeben... Mit gefälschtem Account nochmal Interesse gezeigt, Betrug bestätigt!
Bankdaten von Cristian Cerato: Kontoinhaber: Emanuele Perrino
SWIFT/BIC: MICSITM2
IBAN: IT86 V030 5801 6041 0057 1870 018
Name der Bank: CheBanca! S.p.A.
Adresse des Betrügers 
Cerato Cristian
Via san Lorenzo 38 
Boves, Italien


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2018)

Wer von Deutschland aus auf ein ausländisches Konto überweist, gehört oft der Katz. Die Kohle ist vermutlich unwiederbringlich weg, da längst ausgecasht, bevor die Empfängerbank eine Beschwerdeeinmeldung empfängt.


----------



## jupp11 (26 Juli 2018)

Herbie schrieb:


> Wollte etwas Kaufen und habe das Geld überwiesen.


Bei Angeboten, die ( es angeblich nur  im Ausland gibt )  mit angeblich supergünstigen Preisen und Überweisungen auf ein ausländisches Konto sollten immer die Alarmglocken schrillen. Im Zweifel: Finger weg!


----------



## Sutur (29 November 2018)

Ich habe einen recht geschickten Betrug erkannt. Ein Anbieter verkauft eine große Maschine zu einem annehmbaren Preis. Bei Nachfrage wurde ich verwiesen an einen Freund in London, dem die Maschine gehört. Dieser Freund empfiehlt die Abwicklung des Geschäfts über eine Speditions- und Treuhandfirma und gibt deren Webseite an http://www.aaa-international.eu/
Die Seite ist ein Fake, aber sehr gut gemacht. Hinweise auf Fake sind whois-Abfrage, Telefonnummer, Firmensitz (Google street view). Die Firma selbst gibt es wirklich aber unter anderer Webadresse (https://www.aaadeliveryservices.co.uk/)
Fällt man drauf rein, und stimmt dem Kauf zu, erhält man sicherlich eine Bankverbindung des angeblichen Treuhänders und bei Einzahlung ist das Geld dann natürlich weg. Also: Misstrauisch sein und mehrere Infokanäle nutzen. Alle Informationen, die direkt vom Verkäufer kommen erst mal als nicht vertrauenswürdig ansehen.


----------



## Hippo (29 November 2018)

Sehr vernünftig!


----------



## Laserschweißer (29 November 2018)

Auch ich bin betrogen worden mit dieser Masche.
Nach einer Frage zum Produkt an Eva Flitt  > [email protected] 
hieß es, sie Sei gerade im Umzug nach Spanien und hat es bei sich.
Weiterleiten an gefälschten Ebay - Käuferschutz - Rechnung  - E-Mail:  [email protected] 
Anhang sieht auf schnellen Blick sehr echt aus
Artikel steht weiterhin noch drin
Dann Versandbenachrichtigung, man muss nochmals 850€ Garantieleistung zahlen, damit man die ware erhält vom Zoll


----------



## Laserschweißer (29 November 2018)

Beinahe Weiteres Produkt gekauft zu dieser Masche!
Der Faro Messarm steht in Lissabon Portugal - er soll mit www.cmb-trans.com treuhändisch bezahlt und geliefert werden  (Betrugsseite, da keine weiteren Eintragungen bei Google vorhanden)
In deren Nutzungsbedingungen steht bezug auf www.transports.iberia-group.com  - diese Seite ist tot.


----------



## Heiko (30 November 2018)

Sutur schrieb:


> Ich habe einen recht geschickten Betrug erkannt. Ein Anbieter verkauft eine große Maschine zu einem annehmbaren Preis. Bei Nachfrage wurde ich verwiesen an einen Freund in London, dem die Maschine gehört. Dieser Freund empfiehlt die Abwicklung des Geschäfts über eine Speditions- und Treuhandfirma und gibt deren Webseite an http://www.aaa-international.eu/


Diese Masche gibt es - mit Abwandlungen - seit mehreren Jahren.
Scheint aber immer noch zu funktionieren.


----------



## Heiko (8 Dezember 2018)

Schecks werden grundsätzlich "EV" gutgeschrieben - "Eingang vorbehalten". Das heißt, man "sieht" das Guthaben, hat es aber nicht sicher, bevor die belastete Bank nicht ihr ok gibt.


----------



## Jonne (10 Januar 2019)

Ich habe ebenso einen recht geschickten Betrug erkannt. Ein Anbieter verkauft eine Transferpresse SEPA Duplex zu einem asehr günstigen Preis. Bei Nachfrage wurde mir gesagt des er in Lissabon/Portugal lebt. Er würde den Transport übernehmen, über eine Speditions- und Treuhandfirma und gibt deren Webseite an (https://www.tcstransportes.com/index.php)
Die Seite ist ein Fake, aber sehr gut gemacht. Hinweise auf Fake sind whois-Abfrage, Telefonnummer, Firmensitz (Google street view). Die Firma gibte es nicht ich hab die Adresse überprüft.
Mein Mann fällt man drauf rein, und stimmt dem Kauf zu, erhält eine Bankverbindung des angeblichen Treuhänders. Gott sei Dank konnte ich Ihn davon abhalten das Geld zu überweisen. Jetzt sind wir mal gespannt - ob der Betrüger jetzt droht das Geld zu überweisen. Dann soll er mal machen. Aber dennoch AUGEN AUF!!! bei solchen Angeboten - finger weg von AUslandsüberweisungen und diesen vorgegauckelten Treuhand-Speditonen. Wie sagt das eine Sprichwort: „Wer billig kauft - kauft zweimal"!





Zitat Antwort


----------



## jupp11 (10 Januar 2019)

Jonne schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir mal gespannt - ob der Betrüger jetzt droht das Geld zu überweisen.


Hund, die bellen, beißen nicht. Selbst wenn dafür gibt es die Löschfunktion.
Es lohnt nicht  mit solchem Gesindel seine  Zeit zu verschwenden


----------



## har.har (16 Januar 2019)

Hippo schrieb:


> Sehr vernünftig!





Laserschweißer schrieb:


> Auch ich bin betrogen worden mit dieser Masche.
> Nach einer Frage zum Produkt an Eva Flitt  > [email protected]
> hieß es, sie Sei gerade im Umzug nach Spanien und hat es bei sich.
> Weiterleiten an gefälschten Ebay - Käuferschutz - Rechnung  - E-Mail:  [email protected]
> ...


Hallo Zusammen

Wollte einen Nikon Coolscan 9000 ED kaufen, bin aber wegen Geschichte zu Umzug/Spanien misstrauisch geworden und habe die Eva Flitt hier im Forum gefunden. Ich habe ein aktuelles Foto der Unterseite des Geräts einverlangt und breche den Kontakt jetzt ab .


----------



## tuk tuk (28 Februar 2019)

Hüten Sie sich vor Transaktionen mit Eva Flitt. Sie bot uns auch an, Geld auf ein eBay-Konto zu überweisen. Wir haben es nicht gemacht, aber es sieht aus wie ein gut entwickeltes System.


----------



## jupp11 (28 Februar 2019)

tuk tuk schrieb:


> Hüten Sie sich vor Transaktionen mit Eva Flitt.


Die "Dame" Flitt (chen., wie immer sie in Wirklichkeit heißen mag) ist hier bereits bekannt:








						Internetbetrug auf Quoka.de
					

Sehr vernünftig!




					forum.computerbetrug.de


----------



## Verärgerter (1 Mai 2019)

Scheint ja ne Betrügerbande zu sein oder so etwas. Ich wurde auch betrogen bei mir wie bei den meisten hieß es auch bei mir "Bin wegen des umzuges von Berlin nach spanien sehr beschäftigt" und wenn man nach Aktuellen Biker vom Yt Industries Noton 2.0 frägt bekommt man keine Antwort. Werde zur Polizei gehen und es melden -.- 

Da ahnt man nichts böses und dann stellt sich heraus das es ne Betrügerin ist. (werde hier keine Namen nennen nur so viel Teresa.R. Falls jemand von der selbe Person betrogen worden ist. Dann meldet diese Frau. Der Atikel steht in Quoka drin ist ein Fahrrad mit einem Lackschaden an der sitzstrebe also.


----------



## Verärgerter (1 Mai 2019)

Bearbeiteter Beitrag zu meinem Vorherigen:
Ich Idiot habe das Geld überwiesen. LEIDER. Hoffe das ich es rückgängig machen kann. Also passt auf und fallt NICHT auf solche Betrüger rein.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Mai 2019)

Verärgerter schrieb:


> Hoffe das ich es rückgängig machen kann.


Dürfte ziemlich aussichtslos sein. Vorkasse niemals bei Unbekannten.


----------



## Stefan08 (20 Mai 2019)

Hallo, ich habe eine PS Plus Mitgliedschaft bei Quoka im Angebot. Es meldete sich eine Dame aus Dtl. jedoch habe ich ein mulmiges Gefühl, da Sie immer auf einen Anruf drängt, Sie sofort Adresse und so geschickt hat und auch wegen der ganzen Rechtschreibfehler. Allerdings wüsste ich auch nicht, wie sie mich so betrügen könnte. Hier ist mal der Nachrichtenverlauf, persönliche Daten habe ich mal weggeixt, falls Sie doch seriös ist. Will ja niemanden an den Pranger stellen.



Hallo
Würde gerne mit Ihnen sprechen könnten Sie mich anrufen
ich verstehe nicht sehr viel von Play Station ich suche aber eine PS 4 und 2 Controler und Spiele haben Sie so was oder könnten Sie mir helfen ?

Gruß
Frau W XXXX

Name: ingrid W XXXX

Telefonnummer: 06105 xxxxxxx
18.05.19 17:11

Hallo, ich hätte nur eine PS 3 mit 2 Controllern und paar Spielen. Sie funktioniert einwandfrei für 120€
Bei dem Artikel, welchen ich hier anbiete, handelt es sich um eine Mitgliedschaft im PS Store, wo man dann auch kostenlos Spiele erhalten kann.
heute 08:22

OK würde ich nehmen
bräuchte dann IHre Iban de
oder per Rechnung an mich senden
Ingrid W XXXX 6446 Mörfelden Walldorf XXXXXXXXXXX X

Vielen Dank erst einmal
heute 09:52

Was nehmen Sie, die PS3 oder die Mitgliedschaft?
heute 09:56

Würde gern selbst mit IHnen sprechen wenn ie also mal Zeit haben dann rufen Sie mich doch bitte an wenn es geht
06105XXXXXXX

Danke
I W XXXX
heute 09:58

Sorry, ich kommuniziere Grundsätzlich nur innerhalb der Verkausplattform. Wenn Sie also Fragen haben, bitte über Quoka schicken.


----------



## BenTigger (20 Mai 2019)

Hast du schon mal nach der Telefonnummer und ihrem Namen gegoogelt?

Manchmal kommt da schon was zu tage, wenn sie "bekannt" ist.
Ansonsten Ware erst lossenden, wenn das Geld auf dem Konto ist. 

Aber ACHTUNG: 
darauf achten, dass es von einem deutschen Bankkonto kommt, da bei Ausländischen Bankkonten die Gutschrift nur unter Vorbehalt von deiner Bank gebucht wird. 
Es kann dann auch noch nach 6 Wochen plötzlich eine Stornierung kommen, wenn das sendene Konto ungedeckt oder betrügerisch genutzt wurde.
Hier dann mit der Bank sprechen, wann die endgültige Buchung eingetreten ist und erst dann die Ware versenden 

Bei Rückmeldungen von irgendwelchen Banken via Mail, ala "Geld ist bei uns zur Überweisung bereit, für die Überweisung zu ihnen, wird zur Sicherheit der Paketsendecode benötigt", FINGER WEG, das sind fake Mails um dich zur Versendung der Ware vor Geldeingang zu bewegen. 
Das Geld kommt dann nie bei dir an.


----------



## Stefan08 (20 Mai 2019)

Danke für deine Antwort, gegoogelt habe ich schon, ohne Erfolg. Sie scheint jetzt ohne telefonischen Kontakt auch kein Interesse mehr an dem Artikel zu haben, warum auch immer. Ich habe sie darauf hingewiesen, dass ich ausschließlich über die Verkaufsplattform kommunizieren möchte.

Vielleicht auch nur ein Pishingversuch meiner Bankdaten, Name und Telefonnummer.

Noch eine Frage, ich habe bei Quoka keine Möglichkeit gefunden ihr Profil anzuschauen. Entweder ich bin blind, oder die Möglichkeit existiert nicht? Ich wollte herausfinden wie lange sie schon angemeldet ist und welche Artikel sie so anbietet. Habt ihr da eine Lösung?

Modedit: 3 Beiträge zusammengetackert


----------



## Sebastian PIERSTORF (16 November 2019)

Semra0707 schrieb:


> Genau so wurde ich reingelegt von dieser Lisa omuigui..erst vor einer Woche..aber wenn sie diese Mail von eBay als Warnung bekommen haben warum wurde sie nicht komplett entfernt..hab leider mein Handy verschickt aber kein Geld gesehen auch mit der Masche Uni credit bank..hast du sonst noch Daten von dieser Person .? ? Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar


Hallo bitte melden ich bin auch rein gefallen aber so richtig


----------



## jupp11 (16 November 2019)

Sebastian PIERSTORF schrieb:


> Hallo bitte melden ich bin auch rein gefallen aber so richtig


Der wird das wohl kaum lesen. Das Posting ist über zwei Jahre alt


> 8 September 2017


PS: und beide nicht angemeldet, daher keine private Nachricht möglich.


----------



## Marc39 (8 Januar 2020)

Exakt die gleiche Mail nach Anfrage eines alten Rechners in der Nähe Hannovers. Plötzlich in Portugal und gleiche Masche. zum Glück vorher gelesen, danke.

Name war dieses mal Joao De Matos

Die letzte email im Wortlaut:


> Hello,
> 
> I will explain below exactly how the delivery and payment process works, please read the next part carefully so there are no misunderstandings:
> 
> ...





> I am a collector and i also hunt good deals, this is kinda side business for me as well. I do also have Apple Lisa systems and other systems as well (not all are for sale). I do this for some years and i keep track of the prices and the market requests too. I told you that i do take returns. You`ll receive a receipt and a contract, 30 day return policy and certificates (if necessary).
> 
> I will use Parcel To Go, website: https://www.parcel2go.com/ and you may ask them more details at: [email protected] Is the service that deals with delivery for Ebay, Amazon and other shopping websites. They are like an escrow service, and they do this kind of transactions since 1995 so they have 25 years experience and you don`t have to be afraid of anything.
> 
> ...



Modedit: Quote-Tags repariert


----------



## darioo (12 Januar 2020)

Quoka habe ich noch nie genutz, aber habe ich auch schlechte Bewertungen gehört!


----------



## Castro82444 (23 Juli 2020)

Ich hätte ne Frage zu einem Kauf über Quoka, es wird ein Gerät für 900€ angeboten, ein Neuregistrierter, aber 
die Ware Kostet meinen Recherchen nach 2-3000€. Auch wenns Gebraucht und 4 Jahre alt ist könnte sowas doch nicht so
niedrig verkauft werden? Scheinbar kommt der Herr aus Berlin aber könnte es sich dennoch um einen Betrugsversuch handeln? 
Angeschrieben habe ich ihn noch nicht.. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## jupp11 (23 Juli 2020)

Frag ihn mal, wie er sich die Bezahlung vorstellt. Vorkasse ist absolutes no go.
Bei Angabe eines ausländischen Kontos sowieso  die Finger weg.
Wie weit ist er weg? Ein halbwegs sicherer Weg ist Bares für Rares d.h cash
 bei Übergabe, wobei man auf jeden Fall die Ware  kontrollieren muß.


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Bei Angabe eines ausländischen Kontos sowieso  die Finger weg.


Deutsche Konten sind auch kein Garant für Seriosität.

Die Chance steht 50/50. Das Risiko wäre mir zu hoch, es sei denn 900 € sind nur Spielgeld.


----------



## jupp11 (23 Juli 2020)

Ich schrub "sowieso",  nicht, dass Angabe eines  deutsches  Kontos sicher wäre.
Bei " Neuregistrierten" ist ohnehin  Vorsicht geboten.
Daher meine   Empfehlung: Bares für rares


----------



## Castro82444 (23 Juli 2020)

Naja, angeboten wird Versand aber ich frage mich ob PayPal in der Hinsicht einigermaßen sicher wäre?
Andererseits kenne ich die Tricks nicht ob man PayPal umgehen kann. Wenn ich mich darauf einlasse könnte man
ein leeres Paket schicken und mit Käuferschutz wäre es dann wahrscheinlich dahin mit dem Geld..! 
Für mich sind 900€ kein Pappenstiel und 600Km wäre für mich zu weit für ne Abholung.
Naja ich versuch erstmal jetzt die richtigen Fragen an den Verkäufer zu stellen!


----------



## jupp11 (23 Juli 2020)

Zum Thema Bezahlung über paypal und klarna:





						Nach Kritik an PayPal und Klarna: So zahlen Sie im Internet sicher
					

Beim Bezahlen im Internet lauern einige Fallen. Ärger gibt es oft außerdem um die Bezahlung von Waren. PayPal, Klarna, Kauf auf Rechnung: Worauf man bei diesen Optionen achten sollte und welche Fallen es gibt.




					web.de


----------



## Castro82444 (23 Juli 2020)

Den Artikel hatte ich bereits gelesen und da liegt der Haken beim Käuferschutz. 
Ich könnte bei der Post irgendeine Sendung losschicken ganz egal was sich darin befindet und 
der Käuferschutz wäre damit aufgehoben weil bei PayPal eine Sendungsnummer vorliegt. 
Ich kann nicht beweisen das im Paket das drin war was ich 
bestellt habe und der Verkäufer kann nicht wirklich dafür belangt werden weil es Aussage um Aussage steht!


----------



## jupp11 (23 Juli 2020)

Genau das ist das Problem:

Frag ihn, wie  er sich den Handel vorstellt.  Niemand zwingt dich  darauf  einzugehen, 
auch wenn es so verlockend klingt: Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste.






						Betrug bei Quoka Kleinanzeigen, per Überweisung Vorkasse auf ein deutsches Inlandskonto gezahlt und keine Ware erhalten, die geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit trotz Anzeige bei der Polizei sein Geld wieder zu sehen – Passives-Einkommen-Verdienen.de
					






					www.passives-einkommen-verdienen.de


----------



## Hippo (23 Juli 2020)

Klare Ansage bei den von Dir geschriebenen Eckdaten
*FINGER WEG!* 
wenn Dir Dein Geld lieb ist


----------



## Castro82444 (23 Juli 2020)

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei Amazon.de aus, also ich meine diese Shops die gebrauchtes Anbieten das 
über Amazon selbst nicht mehr erhältlich ist aber über 5-6 verschiedene Shops gebraucht angeboten werden. 
Kann man auch dort betrogen werden?


----------



## Reducal (24 Juli 2020)

Über Amazon hat man die A-Z Garantie aber nur wenn auch über Amazon (Amazon Pay) bezahlt wird. Klappt etwas mit dem gekauften Artikel nicht, muss man portalseitig den Verkäufer (Drittanbieter) kontaktieren. Das ist Bedingung und der Support von Amazon kann die Kommunikation verfolgen/lesen. Reagiert der Verkäufer nicht oder nur unzureichend, schaltet sich Mutter Amazon mit ihrer A-Z Garantie ein. Die kann man aber erst nach der fruchtlosen Verhandlung mit dem Verkäufer beantragen.


----------



## Castro82444 (27 Juli 2020)

Ich wollte mich für die ganzen Antworten bedanken, manche Texte waren sehr Hilfreich,
und ich habe bei den Amazon Gebrauchtanbieter herausgefunden das 2 Anbieter gehackt wurden und 
über eine externe Gmail Adresse versucht wurde das zu Verkaufen was ich haben wollte, da eine 
Mail-Adresse ,,klugec69 @ gmail com" bereits in Google als Scam bekannt ist.
Ich finds nur echt unverschämt das Amazon diese Shops auf ihrer Seite zulässt das Kunden 
wissentlich betrogen werden.

Achja und bei Quoka hat der Anbieter auf meine Mail mit meinen Fragen nicht reagiert, daher 
kann man davon ausgehen das auch das ein Betrüger ist.


----------



## Serge (5 Juli 2021)

[email protected] lautete bei mir die Mailadresse. Umzug nach Spanien. Windsurfboard starboard carve 151 carbon war der Artikel.

Habe es bei quoka gemeldet. Anzeige ist mittlerweile gelöscht. Was für Bastarde!!!!


----------



## MXL (19 Juli 2021)

die Lady hat noch mehr inserriert, ...


----------



## TommyLazaro (17 August 2021)

Von [email protected] wurde ich auch gerade bei Quoka enttäuscht. Wollte ein Dachzelt kaufen und bekam dann eine grauenhaft geschriebene Mail zugesandt, welche mich stutzig werden lies.

Abschaum an Menschen.


----------



## dolavo (26 Dezember 2021)

Ich bin einem Betrug bei der Quoka-Anzeige "Cassina Wink" aufgesessen. Die Verkäuferin heißt angeblich Maria Lopez ([email protected]).
Sie ist angeblich nach Spanien umgezogen und will den Sessel mit SNC Haulage nach Vorkasse verschicken. Das Logistikunternehmen gibt es wohl wirklich, auch gibt es (auf Xing) eine Maria Lopez, die bei der Firma Ferrovial arbeitet und auch in Deutschland gelebt hat. Trotzdem alles in allem eine üble Betrugsmasche.


----------



## jupp11 (27 Dezember 2021)

dolavo schrieb:


> Ich bin einem Betrug bei der Quoka-Anzeige "Cassina Wink" aufgesessen.


Hast du per Vorkasse bezahlt?


----------



## Lixi (5 Januar 2022)

Herr Fischfuss schrieb:


> Habe auf eine Quoka Anzeige geantwortet, in der eine CNC Maschine verkauft werden sollte.
> Plötzlich konnte der nette Herr nur noch Englisch, sitzt angeblich in Portugal und kommuniziert nur ausserhalb von Quoka. Er möchte die Maschine aus Portugal verschicken:
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Danke für den Beitrag! Durch die Nennung der Website http://www.transports.iberica-group.com bin ich jetzt gewarnt worden. Der Betrüger hat eine Neue. Sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus: https://www.hwt-transport.com
Hatte ebenfalls eine Maschine angeboten. Jetzt unter dem Namen Daniel Klaiber und der Email-Adresse [email protected]
Vorsicht! Die Website ist gar nicht mal so schlecht. Erst beim richtigen Hintergrundcheck habe ich nichts gutes gefunden. z.B. zwielichtige Adresse/öffentlicher Platz/Muttergesellschaft nicht vorhanden/keine Antworten auf Anfragen...


----------



## jupp11 (5 Januar 2022)

Wie immer bei Betrügerfirmen anonym registriert


			
				whois schrieb:
			
		

> Domain name: hwt-transport.com
> 
> Registrant Name:* Redacted for Privacy*
> Registrant Organization: *Privacy service provided by Withheld for Privacy ehf*
> ...


----------



## Lixi (5 Januar 2022)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Wie immer bei Betrügerfirmen anonym registriert


Cool. Die Funktion kannte ich noch nicht. Danke!

Er ist gut. Einem Treffen stimmt er zum Schein zu. Vom Preis geht er nicht runter. Man könnte meinen er will wirklich etwas verkaufen. Wenn man misstrauisch ist: "Do you think I'm a thief or what?" ...damit man "Nein, nein." sagt. Ich habe ihm geschrieben: "You could be. How can I know? I hope the best, but hope is not enough."

...die Anzeigen von ihm auf diversen Kleinanzeigenportalen wurden mit der Email Adresse [email protected] gemacht. Vielleicht hilft das auch jemanden, den Beitrag hier zu finden.
# Erfahrung hwt-transport.com Erfahrungsbericht  https://www.hwt-transport.com HWT Transport B.V. Betrug Betrüger


----------



## Frank Fenimore (7 Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe einen Diascanner Reflecta DigitDia bei quoka entdeckt und bei einer Adresse in FFM angefragt. Dann kam die Antwort, dass "Maria Lopez" nach Saragossa gezogen ist. Sie will aber die Abwicklung über ein Transportunternehmen organisieren...
Da bis ich froh, das Forum hier entdeckt zu haben! Krass ist, dass der User schon seit Juni 2016 registriert ist. Wie geht denn das?! Hab's quoka gemeldet, mal sehen, wie lang die brauchen. Werde "Maria" schreiben, dass ich auch nach Saragossa komme und wir dort Übergabe machen können.  Beste Grüße, Frank
Hier ein Auszug:
*Gesendet:* Donnerstag, 06. Januar 2022 um 16:09 Uhr
*Von:* "maria lopez" <[email protected]>
*An:* "Frank ..." <[email protected]>
*Betreff:* Re: Aw: Re: Diascanner Reflecta Digitdia 6000
Hallo
Danke für die Antwort. Die Diascanner ist in meinem Hause in Spanien und Gesamtpreis inkl. Lieferung ist 570 EUR.Für Versand und Zahlung, ich benutze eine Lieferservice, der das Deal zu verwalten. Ich werde das Diascanner für den Versand vorbereitet und ich werde es für das Lieferservice weiterzugeben. Dann werden Sie den Preis an das Transportfirma zu zahlen. Nach Bestätigung der Zahlung erfolgt die Lieferung beginnen. Sie können es überprüfen und wenn nicht, wie beschrieben, können Sie es ablehnen, und eine Rückerstattung des Geldes verlangen.
Bitte lassen Sie mich wissen, wenn Sie diese Bedingungen akzeptieren und senden Sie mir Ihren Namen, Ihre Adresse und Telefonnummer, so dass ich die Möglichkeit der Lieferung zu finden.
Maria


----------



## Reducal (8 Januar 2022)

Frank Fenimore schrieb:


> Krass ist, dass der User schon seit Juni 2016 registriert ist. Wie geht denn das?


Die eMailadresse ist immer eine andere.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Januar 2022)

Das Kasperletheater mit der Versandabwicklung sollte schon hellhörig werden lassen.









						Fake
					

Ich bin auf Maria Del Carmen Martínez Lázaro reingefallen und habe grade aus reiner Neugier ihren Namen gegoogelt. Bin grade mega sauer auf mich selbst, dass ich auf sowas reinfallen konnte.  Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie ich jetzt vorgehen soll ich habe ihr die Kaution in Höhe von 976 €...




					community.withairbnb.com
				





> Ich bin auf Maria Del Carmen Martínez Lázaro reingefallen und habe grade aus reiner Neugier ihren Namen gegoogelt. Bin grade mega sauer auf mich selbst, dass ich auf sowas reinfallen konnte.
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie ich jetzt vorgehen soll ich habe ihr die Kaution in Höhe von 976 € überwiesen.


Dumm gelaufen.





						Fakeshop: konrad-versand.de - Weidauer Str. 12 - D-06711 Zeitz - +49 30 6293045 - [email protected] - DE296228751 - Fake Shop - Betrug - Auktionshilfe.info - eBay - PayPal - Kleinanzeigen
					

Rechtswidriges Impressum, die Daten der darin benannten Personen / Firmen wurden entweder frei erfunden oder gestohlen und werden nun für betrügerische Zwecke missbraucht. Weiterhin sind nur die Bezahlung per Vorkasse / Überweisung möglich.…




					www.auktionshilfe.info
				





> Eine Bekannte von mir ist Griechin, sie wird ihre Verwandten in Griechenland fragen ob die mal zu dem Ort fahren können und mal schauen ob diese Maria Lopez überhaupt existiert.


Nö


----------



## Verärgerter (11 Januar 2022)

Lixi schrieb:


> Cool. Die Funktion kannte ich noch nicht. Danke!
> 
> Er ist gut. Einem Treffen stimmt er zum Schein zu. Vom Preis geht er nicht runter. Man könnte meinen er will wirklich etwas verkaufen. Wenn man misstrauisch ist: "Do you think I'm a thief or what?" ...damit man "Nein, nein." sagt. Ich habe ihm geschrieben: "You could be. How can I know? I hope the best, but hope is not enough."
> 
> ...


Achtung leider sind wir genau auf diese hwt (die Seite wurde gerade gelöscht) reingefallen. auch die Mailadresse danielklaiber usw. genau diese Person 
Betrug Betrüger


----------



## Yves (15 Januar 2022)

[email protected] war die mailadresse, welche mir 1200euro gestohlen hat, weil die Ware nie ankam.


----------



## Pepps (22 Februar 2022)

Danke für die Warnungen  Anscheind macht sie fröhlich weiter...Email ist jetzt <[email protected]>
Hallo
Danke für die Antwort. Die Töpferei ist in meinem Hause in Spanien und Gesamtpreis inkl. Lieferung ist 730 EUR.Für Versand und Zahlung, ich benutze eine Lieferservice, der das Deal zu verwalten. Ich werde das Töpferei für den Versand vorbereitet und ich werde es für das Lieferservice weiterzugeben. Dann werden Sie den Preis an das Transportfirma zu zahlen. Nach Bestätigung der Zahlung erfolgt die Lieferung beginnen. Sie können es überprüfen und wenn nicht, wie beschrieben, können Sie es ablehnen, und eine Rückerstattung des Geldes verlangen.
Bitte lassen Sie mich wissen, wenn Sie diese Bedingungen akzeptieren und senden Sie mir Ihren Namen, Ihre Adresse und Telefonnummer, so dass ich die Möglichkeit der Lieferung zu finden.
Maria


----------



## RobinHood (10 März 2022)

Es war mir eine Ehre den Account von angeblich [email protected], die mir super günstig ein WaterRower aus Spanien zukommen lassen wollte zu "übernehmen".

Insofern will ich den Beteiligten Opfern des Betrugs gern die original Email Adresse des Betrügers zukommen lassen mit der der Account registriert ist. Evtl. können Sie diesen der Polizei zu ihrer Anzeige hinzufügen und diese kann vielleicht jemand über T-Online ausfindig machen, der dafür verantwortlich ist. 

Die Mail des Betrügers ist 

[email protected]

@Yves an Co. immer hellhörig sein, wenn sich jemand ohne Anrede etc meldet und gleich die PLattforn verlassen will. Misteriöse Versandstorys oh jemineee... es wird nur mit ihrer Gier nach dem Absoluten Hammerschnäppchen gespielt, davor ist keiner sicher.

Cheers, RH


----------



## RobinHood (10 März 2022)

RobinHood schrieb:


> Es war mir eine Ehre den Account von angeblich [email protected], die mir super günstig ein WaterRower aus Spanien zukommen lassen wollte zu "übernehmen".
> 
> Insofern will ich den Beteiligten Opfern des Betrugs gern die original Email Adresse des Betrügers zukommen lassen mit der der Account registriert ist. Evtl. können Sie diesen der Polizei zu ihrer Anzeige hinzufügen und diese kann vielleicht jemand über T-Online ausfindig machen, der dafür verantwortlich ist.
> 
> ...


Ebenso zugehörige Mail des/der Betrüger:

[email protected]

Cheers
RH


----------



## RobinHood (10 März 2022)

RobinHood schrieb:


> Es war mir eine Ehre den Account von angeblich [email protected], die mir super günstig ein WaterRower aus Spanien zukommen lassen wollte zu "übernehmen".
> 
> Insofern will ich den Beteiligten Opfern des Betrugs gern die original Email Adresse des Betrügers zukommen lassen mit der der Account registriert ist. Evtl. können Sie diesen der Polizei zu ihrer Anzeige hinzufügen und diese kann vielleicht jemand über T-Online ausfindig machen, der dafür verantwortlich ist.
> 
> ...


Weitere Mails des/der Betrüger:

[email protected]
alias Joanne

[email protected]
alias Francesca

[email protected]
alias Rose

Cheers
RH


----------



## Reducal (10 März 2022)

RobinHood schrieb:


> Evtl. können Sie diesen der Polizei zu ihrer Anzeige hinzufügen und diese kann vielleicht jemand über T-Online ausfindig machen, der dafür verantwortlich ist.
> 
> Die Mail des Betrügers ist
> 
> g*****[email protected]


Vermutlich eine Freemailadresse bei T-Online oder eine übernommene mit verwaistem Datenbestand. Du glaubst nicht im Ernst, dass die Telekom dazu Daten bereit hält, die tatsächlich zu dem Täter führen, oder?


----------



## MMM (22 März 2022)

[email protected] still works... be careful... thanks for this website!
I have to say to Maria that I have to go to Spain for my goods also . 
Cheers M.


----------



## MMM (22 März 2022)

Sammlerstücke & Fundstücke aus Nachlässe & Sammlungen kaufen
					

Sammlerstücke & Fundstücke entdecken: Kunstliebhaber und Sammler sind bei Quoka.de richtig. Jetzt ein Schnäppchen auf Quoka.de entdecken.



					m.quoka.de
				




This is the fake!


----------



## MMM (22 März 2022)

Hello once more. Are here somebody who have some experience with "Marc Neil Fisher" from "Dortmund"? I was deceived by him on kleinanzeige.de. It seems (acc. to Police) that it is the right name. Thanks. M.


----------



## Lurch (28 März 2022)

Hallo,

6 gut erhaltene GARPA Stühle für 800 - Ich dachte nur Wow! - Schnell zuschlagen:





						Gartenmöbel & Gartendeko günstig gebraucht kaufen & verkaufen
					

Gartenmöbel & Gartendeko günstig kaufen oder selbst eine kostenlose Kleinanzeige in unserer Garten-Rubrik veröffentlichen.



					www.quoka.de
				




Die Antwort auf meine Anfrage ist aber so was von verdächtig:

_ hallo,es ist immer noch zu haben.ich zog nach Zaragoza. wenn sie haben interesse am kauf, kann ich ihnen die kosten für den versand.falls sie noch weitere fragen haben, bitte kontaktieren sie mich.
gruss Maria _

Und dann warnt Quoka mehrfach vor Betrug. Z.B. hier: https://info.quoka.de/sicherheitstipps/

... na ja .. eine google Suche brachte diesen Thread und ich denke ich werde weiter nach guten Stühlen suchen müssen


----------



## Ciko (4 Mai 2022)

Pepps schrieb:


> Danke für die Warnungen  Anscheind macht sie fröhlich weiter...Email ist jetzt <[email protected]>
> Hallo
> Danke für die Antwort. Die Töpferei ist in meinem Hause in Spanien und Gesamtpreis inkl. Lieferung ist 730 EUR.Für Versand und Zahlung, ich benutze eine Lieferservice, der das Deal zu verwalten. Ich werde das Töpferei für den Versand vorbereitet und ich werde es für das Lieferservice weiterzugeben. Dann werden Sie den Preis an das Transportfirma zu zahlen. Nach Bestätigung der Zahlung erfolgt die Lieferung beginnen. Sie können es überprüfen und wenn nicht, wie beschrieben, können Sie es ablehnen, und eine Rückerstattung des Geldes verlangen.
> Bitte lassen Sie mich wissen, wenn Sie diese Bedingungen akzeptieren und senden Sie mir Ihren Namen, Ihre Adresse und Telefonnummer, so dass ich die Möglichkeit der Lieferung zu finden.
> Maria


Hallo, Danke dass du hier darüber geschrieben hast. Hab ebenso auf eine Anzeige von dem gleichen Betrüger gestossen. Es handelt sich um eine Nähmaschine. Siehe Link. Sei bitte vorsichtig... 






						Produktionsmaschinen gebraucht kaufen bei Quoka.de
					

Produktionsmaschinen kaufen und verkaufen bei Quoka.de! Kostenlose Kleinanzeigen für Gewerbeausstattung schalten und deutschlandweit verkaufen.



					www.quoka.de
				




Unten ist eine Kopie der Email von dem Betrüger ([email protected])

Hallo
Danke für die Antwort. Die Nähmaschine ist in meinem Hause in Spanien und Gesamtpreis inkl. Lieferung ist 670 EUR.Für Versand und Zahlung, ich benutze ein Lieferservice, der Deal zu verwalten. Ich werde das Nähmaschine für den Versand vorbereitet und ich werde es für das Lieferservice weiterzugeben. Dann werden Sie den Preis an der Transportfirma zu zahlen. Nach Bestätigung der Zahlung erfolgt die Lieferung beginnen. Sie können es überprüfen und wenn nicht, wie beschrieben, können Sie es ablehnen, und eine Rückerstattung des Geldes verlangen.
Bitte lassen Sie mich wissen, wenn Sie diese Bedingungen akzeptieren und senden Sie mir Ihren Namen, Ihre Adresse und Telefonnummer, so dass ich die Möglichkeit der Lieferung zu finden.
Maria


----------



## GvT (6 Mai 2022)

Hallo,

Maria Lopez ist weiterhin aktiv... Umgezogen nach Spanien. In den Mails nimmt sie nicht einmal bezug zum Objekt, Antwort einfach rein kopieren und ab...

Habe 3 weitere Fake Anzeigen von Maria n Quoka gemeldet... 
Mich wundert es, dass bei diesen zahlreichen Betrugsversuchen keine Recherche/Fahndung erfolgt und der Geldweg nachvollzogen wird. 
Andererseits könnte Quoka die Annonymitäber aber auch verringern.... 

Grüße
Georg

P.S. habe auf abgesicherter Bezahlung oder Versand vor Zahlung bestanden, seitdem nichts mehr gehört...  wunderts?


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2022)

GvT schrieb:


> Maria Lopez ist weiterhin aktiv... Umgezogen nach Spanien. In den Mails nimmt sie nicht einmal ...


...das könnte ihn aber auch kränken! Jetzt seid ihr Opfer mal nicht so spießig und mached mal gender speech. Die Dämlichkeit oder Herrlichkeit  passt nämlich hier super zum Thema - kommt darauf an, aus welcher Richtung man das betrachtet.



GvT schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, dass bei diesen zahlreichen Betrugsversuchen keine Recherche/Fahndung erfolgt und der Geldweg nachvollzogen wird.


Mache halt du auch eine Anzeige aber sei dir dessen bewusst, dass alle Bemühungen der Geschädigten dahingehend bisher wahrscheinlich zu s. g. Bankdrops geführt haben - Konten die trickreich mit fremden, falschen Daten eröffnet werden:






Später wird das erbeutete Guthaben durch Buchungsrochaden verschleiert und dann anonym ausgecasht.

Und nach wen willst du fahnden? Nach Phantomas, der sich heute halt mal Maria nennt? Im Ausland über ein qualifiziertes Rechtshilfeverfahren der Länder, bei solchen pillepalle Bagatelldelikten?

Jeder, der auf diese Weise seine Kohle verbrennt, ist mehr oder weniger selbst Schuld. In der Schweiz werden solche Vorfälle nicht einmal von den Behörden verfolgt, da es an der erforderlichen Heimtücke mangelt. In Frankreich gehen die Geschädigten vermutlich nicht mal zu den Behörden hin, weil es ihnen zu doof oder einfach nur peinlich wäre.

Gute Nacht, Deutschland!


----------



## Mimi Beken (27 Mai 2022)

Wieder dasselbe! Es war mir verdächtig, dass die Dame ihr gescannte Ausweis gesendet hatte. Die Kardiermaschine befand sich auf einmal in Spanien und nicht in Bonn. Mein Vorschlag, dass meine Freunde sie abholen kommen, würde abgelehnt... 
Hier ist ihr email:


Von:        [email protected]
Hallo
Danke für die Antwort. Die Kardiermaschine ist in meinem Hause in Spanien und Gesamtpreis inkl. Lieferung ist 800 EUR.Für Versand und Zahlung, ich benutze ein Lieferservice, der Deal zu verwalten. Ich werde das Kardiermaschine für den Versand vorbereitet und ich werde es für das Lieferservice weiterzugeben. Dann werden Sie den Preis an der Transportfirma zu zahlen. Nach Bestätigung der Zahlung erfolgt die Lieferung beginnen. Sie können es überprüfen und wenn nicht, wie beschrieben, können Sie es ablehnen, und eine Rückerstattung des Geldes verlangen.
Bitte lassen Sie mich wissen, wenn Sie diese Bedingungen akzeptieren und senden Sie mir Ihren Namen, Ihre Adresse und Telefonnummer, so dass ich die Möglichkeit der Lieferung zu finden.
Silvia


----------



## Liga (9 Juni 2022)

Hallo!​Bitte aufpassen!​Re: Brother KH-940, Strickmaschine, KH-940, Brother KR-850​1 no 209
LA
*[email protected]*
Jums
2022.06.8. 16:50
Pielikumi: 6 (1.13 MB)
1.jpg
2.jpg
3.jpg
4.jpg
5.jpg
Rādīt visu 6


Hallo
Danke für die Antwort. Die Strickmaschine ist in meinem Hause in Spanien und Gesamtpreis inkl. Lieferung ist 520 EUR.Für Versand und Zahlung, ich benutze ein Lieferservice, der Deal zu verwalten. Ich werde das Strickmaschine für den Versand vorbereitet und ich werde es für das Lieferservice weiterzugeben. Dann werden Sie den Preis an der Transportfirma zu zahlen. Nach Bestätigung der Zahlung erfolgt die Lieferung beginnen. Sie können es überprüfen und wenn nicht, wie beschrieben, können Sie es ablehnen, und eine Rückerstattung des Geldes verlangen.
Bitte lassen Sie mich wissen, wenn Sie diese Bedingungen akzeptieren und senden Sie mir Ihren Namen, Ihre Adresse und Telefonnummer, so dass ich die Möglichkeit der Lieferung zu finden.
Silvia


----------



## DaHuba (15 Juni 2022)

Heute hats mal die Silvia Ladrero B. <[email protected]> versucht.
Folgender Artikel:  B&S Bariton 3046, Goldmessing, 4-ventilig erhalten:
LG DaHuba


----------



## Knut Wuchtig (20 Juni 2022)

Hallo, ich bin dummerweise auf einen Betrüger bei Quoka reingefallen.
Nennt sich Eugen Wasenmiler. Legt einen geklauten oder gefälschten Ausweis im Videochat vor. Hat vielleicht sonst noch jemand schlechte Erfahrungen mit diesen Herren gemacht. Ich habe ihn auf Video. Anzeige ist erstattet.


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2022)

Knut Wuchtig schrieb:


> Eugen Wasenmiler.



Der Name dürfte Schall und Rauch sein, wichtiger wäre zu erfahren, wie und wohin du wieviel bezahlt hast.


----------



## Knut Wuchtig (20 Juni 2022)

Ich sag ja bin reingefalllen. Blöderweise hab ich über Paypal Freunde bezahlt. Typ und Ausweis sahen sich im Videochat sehr ähnlich. Er hat einen sehr vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck gemacht.( machen Betrüger wohl immer) Ich hatte auch dummerweise keine Ahnung von der Paypal Freunde Masche.
457 Euro hat er mir geklaut. Hat mich einen Tag später morgens um 5 nochmal angeschrieben und mich ne Stunde lang angebettelt ob ich ihm nochmal 21 Euro leihen kann. Da war mir klar das er mich verarscht hat. Da hab ich ihn nochmal per Videocall angerufen. Er hat auch abgenommen. Das habe ich aufgenommen.
Ob das hilft weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Reini (30 August 2022)

Sie ist immernoch aktiv
"Silvia L" 
Stokke Stühle
[email protected]


----------



## Eumel (26 Oktober 2022)

So wie es aussieht, bin ich auf die gleiche Person reingefallen... 
Da würde eine Vordergabel für eine BMW  R4 sehr günstig angeboten, die normalerweise ein Schweinegeld Kosten... ich werde gleich mal sehen, ob sich die Banküberweisung rückgängig machen lässt


----------



## KaH (3 November 2022)

Hier wieder ein Betrugsversuch von Silvia,
genau die gleiche Masche.

Hallo
Danke für die Antwort. Die Kaminofen ist in meinem Hause in Spanien und Gesamtpreis inkl. Lieferung ist 1000 EUR.
Ich verwende einen Lieferservice, um das Paket zu versenden.
Ich werde das Kaminofen für den Versand vorbereitet und ich werde es für das Lieferservice weiterzugeben.
Dann werden Sie den Preis an das Transportfirma zu zahlen. Nach Bestätigung der Zahlung erfolgt die Lieferung beginnen.
Sie können es überprüfen und wenn nicht, wie beschrieben, können Sie es ablehnen, und eine Rückerstattung des Geldes verlangen.
Bitte lassen Sie mich wissen, wenn Sie diese Bedingungen akzeptieren und senden Sie mir Ihren Namen, Ihre Adresse und Telefonnummer, so dass ich die Möglichkeit der Lieferung zu finden.
Silvia


----------



## Hessen62 (10 November 2022)

Hier ist diese Mail wieder aktiv
Ich habe die Mail gegoogelt und bin auf diese Seite gestossen
Ich wollte diese Münzen erst kaufen.
mfg









						2 Gedenkmünzen DDR 20 Mark 1987 750 Jahre Berlin Stadtsiegel PP Polierte Platte
					

Zwei 20 Mark Gedenkmünzen der DDR von 1987, 750 Jahre Berlin, polierte Platte  sehr selten, Auflage 2200 Exemplare  Darstellung des Berliner Stadtsiegels erste



					www.quoka.de


----------



## Hessen62 (10 November 2022)

-----Original-Nachricht-----


Betreff: Re: AW: 2 Gedenkmünzen DDR 20 Mark 1987 750 Jahre Berlin Stadtsiegel PP Polierte Platte


Datum: 2022-11-10T13:20:12+0100


Von: "Silvia L" <[email protected]>


An: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>



Hallo
Danke für die Antwort. Die Münzen ist in meinem Hause in Spanien und Gesamtpreis inkl. Lieferung ist 700 EUR. 
Ich verwende einen Lieferservice, um das Paket zu versenden. 
Ich werde das Münzen für den Versand vorbereitet und ich werde es für das Lieferservice weiterzugeben. 
Dann werden Sie den Preis an das Transportfirma zu zahlen. Nach Bestätigung der Zahlung erfolgt die Lieferung beginnen. 
Sie können es überprüfen und wenn nicht, wie beschrieben, können Sie es ablehnen, und eine Rückerstattung des Geldes verlangen. 
Bitte lassen Sie mich wissen, wenn Sie diese Bedingungen akzeptieren und senden Sie mir Ihren Namen, Ihre Adresse und Telefonnummer, so 
dass ich die Möglichkeit der Lieferung zu finden. 
Silvia


----------



## jupp11 (10 November 2022)

Hessen62 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Mail gegoogelt und bin auf diese Seite gestossen


Das ist der Sinn und Zweck dieses Forums vor Betrug zu warnen.
 Wenn das alle täten, bevor sie  sich auf solch  dubiosen Geschäfte einließen, hätten die Betrüger schlechte Karten.


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2022)

...und außerdem, habe gerade einen ganzen Sack voll DDR-Gedenkmünzen aus einem Nachlass in den Restmüll geworfen. Nach Recherche ist der Ertrag den Aufwand wenig wert. Selbst an Gedenkmünzen nach dem Mauerfall, traut sich kaum einer mehr ran. Allein der Silberwert könnte was bringen, aber der ist wenig gewinnbringend.

Münzen mit Nennwert (freilich nicht die DDR-Münzen) kann man noch bei einer Filiale der Bundesbank eintauschen - sollte man zügig machen, denn die guten Sammler sterben gerade nach und nach weg und irgendwann wird es den Münzen gehen wie dem Briefmarken-Markt, der ist ja schon länger tot. Das sind Relikte einer längst vergangenen Zeit und eine blaue Mauritius wird bei den Münzen kaum zu finden sein.


----------



## Hessen62 (11 November 2022)

Da liegst Du völlig falsch  Reducal
Der Münzmarkt boomt zur Zeit wie noch nie. Der Satz wurde gestern auf einer Auktion mit 950 Euro versteigert zggl. 25 % Aufgeld
Ich bin Sammler seit 40 Jahren und kenne mich schon ein wenig aus in der Numismatik


----------



## Hessen62 (11 November 2022)

P.S Ich kaufe Dir alle Gedenkmünzen ab vor allem die Stücke in PP


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2022)

Vielen Dank für das Angebot, ich komme per PN darauf zurück.


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2022)

Ah, du bist hier nicht angemeldet, dann geht Private Nachricht freilich nicht.


----------



## Bear (21 Dezember 2022)

Hallo Leute habe mich nur kurz angemeldet um genau das gleiche zu berichten!

*Gesendet:* Dienstag, 20. Dezember 2022 um 18:58 Uhr
*Von:* "Silvia L" <[email protected]>
*An:
Betreff:* Re Jamo Concert 8 30th anniversary limited edition

    Hallo

    Danke für die Antwort. Die Lautsprecher sind in meinem Hause in Spanien und Gesamtpreis inkl. Lieferung ist 520 EUR. 
Ich verwende einen Lieferservice, um das Paket zu versenden. 
Ich werde das Lautsprecher für den Versand vorbereitet und ich werde es für das Lieferservice weiterzugeben. 
Dann werden Sie den Preis an das Transportfirma zu zahlen. Nach Bestätigung der Zahlung erfolgt die Lieferung beginnen. 
Sie können es überprüfen und wenn nicht, wie beschrieben, können Sie es ablehnen, und eine Rückerstattung des Geldes verlangen. 
Bitte lassen Sie mich wissen, wenn Sie diese Bedingungen akzeptieren und senden Sie mir Ihren Namen, Ihre Adresse und Telefonnummer, so dass ich die Möglichkeit der Lieferung zu finden. 
Silvia

Im Betreff steht die Quoka Auktion.
Habe nichts bezahlt und bin glücklich dieses Forum gefunden zu haben !
Habe es Quoka gemeldet.

Ein fehler ist mir aber passiert, bevor ich stutzig wurde, hat sie meine adresse bekommen. hoffe das damit nichts schlimmes passiert.
Denn die kann theoretisch jeder herausfinden.

Mfg


----------

